# Seguimento - Janeiro 2009



## Gilmet (1 Jan 2009 às 01:17)

Ora Muito Boa Madrugada (Perdoem-me, que estou 1:17 atrasado)!

_Passagem de Ano_ agradável, pelo Parque das Nações. Céu Encoberto, alguma Neblina, mas nem uma gota de Chuva... Estas condições contribuíram para um espectáculo interessante!

Já em Alfragide Norte (Quinta Grande), está Nevoeiro Cerradíssimo! A visibilidade não excede os 60m!

A Temperatura ronda os 14ºC
Vento Nulo!


*Feliz 2009 para todos!*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2009 às 01:20)

Ainda estive para abrir este tópico, mas fui muito simpático e deixei-o para ti. 

---

Noite bastante calma, nem parece que há um seguimento especial a decorrer, sigo com *13,8 ºC* a descer mais depressa nestes últimos minutos e *94 %* de humidade, a subir progressivamente, mas ainda nada de nevoeiro.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jan 2009 às 08:01)

Céu com boas abertas (esta noite parece que foi sempre assim) e temperatura de 9ºC (mínima de 8,5ºC). Para já agradável para começar o ano.
Bons acordares para todos os remelentos...


----------



## storm (1 Jan 2009 às 08:23)

Temperatura actual: 12.1ºC

Noite calma, não choveu, neste momento o céu esta pouco nublado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jan 2009 às 09:37)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 12.0ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jan 2009 às 17:28)

Temp. - 11,5ºC. Céu muito nublado com períodos de chuva moderada.


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2009 às 17:49)

*Extremos do dia 01.Janeiro.2009*

Temp. Máxima: *18,2ºC*
Temp. MInima: *12,1ºC*

Precipitação: *7,2mm* (vou alterar o valor à 00h00, se houver mais precipitação)


----------



## Turista (1 Jan 2009 às 21:58)

Primeiro dia de 2009 

Peniche:
Máx - 16,3ºC
Min - 12,7ºC

De momento 14,0ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jan 2009 às 22:11)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 17.1ºC

T.Minima: 12.0ºC

Por agora estão 15.1ºC e chove


----------



## *Dave* (1 Jan 2009 às 22:51)

Ora, extremos de hoje:
Tmáx: *12,4ºC*
Tmín: *8,9ºC*

HRmáx: *95% - 100%*
HRmín:* 95%*


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

Extremos do dia: 16.5ºC, 14.4ºC


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

Aqui ficam os dados de hoje:

Tmáx: 16,4ºC
Tmin: 15,4ºC

Precipitação: 1,0mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

Dados de hoje.

Temperatura 9.4/11.8ºc precipitação 6.5mm.


----------



## Fil (1 Jan 2009 às 23:43)

Boas, mais um dia bem ameno de inverno, a minha máxima foi de 9,8ºC e a mínima de 7,0ºC. Neste momento tenho 7,5ºC com céu muito nublado. O dia rendeu 1,7 mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jan 2009 às 00:12)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *12,6 ºC*
Tx: *14,4 ºC*

P. Acum.: *18,2 mm*


----------



## Manuel Brito (2 Jan 2009 às 00:13)

Boas.
Bom ano!







O vento é em nós e a precipitação em milimetros.


----------



## squidward (2 Jan 2009 às 00:35)

*(01-01-2009)  Bom ano 2009 a todos

t.max:  17.4ºC
t.min:  13.6ºC

*


----------



## mocha (2 Jan 2009 às 09:07)

Bom dia e um bom ano 2009, por aqui nevoeiro e sigo com 14ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jan 2009 às 09:20)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 14.4ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Jan 2009 às 10:08)

Máximo Ontem:  15.7 ºC (16:00) 
Mínimo Ontem:  10.2 ºC (05:37) 

A precipitação foi de 18,6 mm, exactamente a mesma quantidade de 1 de Janeiro de 2008.


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2009 às 12:32)

Bom Dia! 

A minima desta noite foi de *12,6ºC*

Que venha o frio


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jan 2009 às 12:33)

Por cá, a mínima foi de *12,6 ºC* e a noite foi marcada pelo nevoeiro.


----------



## netfalcon (2 Jan 2009 às 16:14)

*Evora*

muito boas tardes meteoviciados lol
sou novo aqui no forum, e por amar tambem a meteorologia resolvi registar.me.

bem o motivo que me leva a fazer o 1º  post e o seguinte... como podem ver no weather underground preveem queda de neve para Évora quarta-feira.o que acham disso?

os melhores cumprimentos e um excelente ano novo


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2009 às 16:31)

*Re: Evora*



netfalcon disse:


> muito boas tardes meteoviciados lol
> sou novo aqui no forum, e por amar tambem a meteorologia resolvi registar.me.
> 
> bem o motivo que me leva a fazer o 1º  post e o seguinte... como podem ver no weather underground preveem queda de neve para Évora quarta-feira.o que acham disso?
> ...



Um bom ano e bem-vindo ao fórum 

Quanto à previsão de queda de neve para Évora, é melhor aguardar mais uns dias pois a situação para a próxima semana ainda está um pouco indefinida.


----------



## dpaes (2 Jan 2009 às 16:58)

Queda de neve em Évora..... hum..... hoje cá choveu bastante e ainda chove....


e já agora...  Bom ano a todos!!


----------



## amarusp (2 Jan 2009 às 17:02)

Em Loriga:
Temperatura:9,8ºC
Precipitação: 0,55mm

Precipitação do mês de Dezembro:238,3mm


----------



## Lightning (2 Jan 2009 às 18:30)

Precipitação do dia de hoje (até agora): *9,9 mm*


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Jan 2009 às 19:05)

Extremos de hoje:

Temp:Máx: *14,8ºC*/Min: *12,5ºC*
HR: *100%*
Vento: *7,2Km/h*
Pres: *1017hpa*
Prec: *6mm*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jan 2009 às 19:09)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 16.4ºC

T.Minima: 14.4ºC


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2009 às 19:11)

8,4ºC e chuva fraca.

Extremos de hoje:

6,9ºC / 8,6ºC


----------



## trepkos (2 Jan 2009 às 19:22)

Queda de neve em Évora?


----------



## storm (2 Jan 2009 às 19:40)

Temperatura mínima: 12.9ºC
Temperatura actual: 14.4ºC

Manha de chuva fraca/moderada, tarde de aguaceiros fracos.
Neste momento sigo sem chuva e sem vento.


----------



## Fil (2 Jan 2009 às 21:29)

Aqui tenho 7,2ºC e chuva fraca. O dia rendeu até este momento 5,8 mm. A mínima foi de 7,1ºC (ainda pode ser batida) e a máxima de 8,6ºC.


----------



## Minho (2 Jan 2009 às 22:17)

Dia fraco até ao momento em termos  de precipitação. Registei 1.10 mm.

Extremos do dia 11.7ºC/7.7ºC 

Neste momento 10.8ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

Boas, por aqui tive os seguintes extremos:

Máxima: 17.3ºC
mínima: 14.3ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm (até agora)


----------



## Met (2 Jan 2009 às 22:23)

Agora em Loures: Céu limpo, com uma noite agradável!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

Boa Noite

Nova Minima por aqui 13.1ºC


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2009*

*Extremos do dia 02.Janeiro.2009*

Temp. Máxima: *16,0ºC*
Temp. Minima: *12,6ºC*

Precipitação: *10,1mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2009 às 23:47)

Dados de hoje.

Temperaturas 10.4/12.2ºc precipitação 7.0mm.


----------



## Turista (2 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

Peniche, 2 de Janeiro:

Min - 15,8ºC
Máx - 13,1ºC

Abraço,


----------



## ecobcg (2 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

Boa noite.

Dia com céu nublado mas muito pouca chuva.

Dados de hoje:

Tmáx:17,1ºC
Tmin:15,2ºC

Precipitação acumulada: 9,5mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jan 2009 às 23:56)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *12,4 ºC*
Tx: *14,2 ºC*

P. Acum.: *10,2 mm*


----------



## Manuel Brito (3 Jan 2009 às 00:27)

Boas noites.
Prestente tempo em Faro:


----------



## squidward (3 Jan 2009 às 00:50)

*(02-01-2009)

t.max:  16.3ºC
t.min:  13.6ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jan 2009 às 09:16)

Bom Dia

Minima de hoje por cá foi de 12.5ºC


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2009 às 09:24)

A minima desta noite atingiu os *10,1ºC*

A precipitação acumulada das 00h00 até agora foi *20,2mm*


----------



## Lightning (3 Jan 2009 às 11:30)

A mínima de hoje foi de 12,6º


----------



## Teles (3 Jan 2009 às 11:35)

Temperatura actual de 10 graus, céu com algumas abertas e vento nulo


----------



## HotSpot (3 Jan 2009 às 11:54)

Máximo Ontem:  15.7 ºC (14:33) 
Mínimo Ontem:  11.4 ºC (20:28) 

Precipitação Ontem: 10.8 mm


----------



## Rog (3 Jan 2009 às 12:01)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado
18,2ºC
92%HR
UV 1
7 KM/h  (SW)

min 12,7ºC


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2009 às 18:23)

8,7ºC e céu nublado.

Extremos de hoje:

6,4ºC / 9,1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Jan 2009 às 19:59)

Sigo com 12.4ºC, céu nublado...
Será que o tópico da Laura ainda ficará muito tempo aberto?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Jan 2009 às 20:15)

Boa noite.

Por cá dia de céu pouco nublado, com temperatura amena , mesmo primaveril.
Tmin - 13,1ºC
Tmax - 21,1ºC
Actual - 17,6ºC

Pressão - 1025.3 hpa


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2009 às 21:18)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 11,5ºC e a máxima foi de 14,9ºC

A rajada máxima foi de 28,1km/h W

A precipitação total foi de 1,0mm


----------



## Lightning (3 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

De novo nas 900 mensagens. 

Dados actuais:

11,5º
1017 mb
0,0 km/h
90% HR

-----

A partir de hoje a temperatura tem tendência para voltar aos seus valores normais para esta época. Já se nota consideravelmente aqui a noite muito mais fria em comparação com os outros dias.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jan 2009 às 22:22)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima =  ()
Mínima = ()

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 8,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 14,2 (dia 1).


----------



## henriquesillva (3 Jan 2009 às 22:35)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...........................11,0º
T máx..........................14.5º

H min...........................77%
H máx..........................91%

Pressão actual..............1018 hPa


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2009 às 22:36)

Céu pouco nublado e vento nulo

Temp: *9,8ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2009 às 22:36)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: 16.2ºC
mínima. 10.6ºC (até agora continua a descer)

Precipitação: 3 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

Extremos de hoje (até agora):

Tm: *10,9 ºC*
Tx: *14,6 ºC*

P. Acum.: *2,8 mm*


----------



## squidward (3 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

temperatura finalmente a descer: 11.3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

Sigo com *11,3 ºC* e céu limpo.


----------



## Lightning (3 Jan 2009 às 23:11)

Dados actuais:

Céu pouco nublado

11,1º
1018 mb
90% HR
0,0 km/h


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2009 às 23:24)

Céu limpo e *8,8ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

Companheiros, por aqui me fico com os extremos do dia:
11.9ºC   \   16.3ºC
Sigo de momento com 12ºC, céu limpo e à espera do frio, venha ele...
Hasta mañana!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.1ºC 

T.Minima: 12.5ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2009 às 23:59)

A mínima de hoje é o que tenho agora 10,9ºC...o vento está fraco 6,3km/h NW


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

A minha mínima nem sequer foi batida antes das 0h, a temperatura está completamente estagnada nos *11,2 ºC*.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jan 2009 às 00:10)

Boa noite,

O dia hoje foi de alguns aguaceiros fracos e temperaturas amenas, mas já se nota uma descida na temperatura.

Os dados de hoje.
Tmáx:15,8ºC
Tmin: 12,9ºC
Precipitação acumulada: 4,2mm


----------



## João Soares (4 Jan 2009 às 00:26)

*Extremos do dia 03.Dezembro.2009*

Temp. Máxima: *15.3ºC*
Temp. Minima: *8,6ºC*

Precipitação: *25,0mm*


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2009 às 00:32)

Neste momento tenho 11,2ºC, e está Nevoeiro, embora fraco...

Humidade a 90%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,6ºC


*Extremos de Ontem:*


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2009 às 00:34)

Extremos dos últimos dias:
*
Arroja- Odivelas:*

Dia 1 de Janeiro:
Tmin: 11,0ºC
Tmáx: 14,8ºC
Precipitação: 7,0mm

Dia 2 de Janeiro:
Tmin: 11,1ºC
Tmáx: 13,8ºC
Precipitação: 20,7mm

Dia 3 de Janeiro:
Tmin: 9,7ºC
Tmáx: 13,7ºC
Precipitação: 3,5mm

Por agora, algumas nuvens a oeste, vento fraco, 10,0ºC e humidade nos 95%.


----------



## *Dave* (4 Jan 2009 às 00:39)

Belas previsões do _meteoblue_  .

Hoje já vou com:
T: *8,3ºC*
HR: *86%*
P: *1018,5mb/hPa*

A partir de hoje é sempre a descer .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jan 2009 às 01:02)

Estou ainda com *11,1 ºC*. 
Está a demorar muito tempo a descer.


----------



## Brunomc (4 Jan 2009 às 01:21)

Boa Noite 

por aqui tenho céu limpo e vento nulo..a temperatura está nos 9.0¤C

certas zonas aqui de Vendas Novas tb registo 8.5¤C


----------



## squidward (4 Jan 2009 às 01:37)

*(03-01-2009)

t.max:  14.6ºC
t.min:  11.0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2009 às 01:40)

Despeço-me com 11,3ºC, e algum Nevoeiro (Mais cerrado acima dos 200m-220m)!

Humidade nos 90%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jan 2009 às 02:24)

Sigo com *10,6 ºC* e céu limpo.


----------



## João Soares (4 Jan 2009 às 02:34)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *8,2ºC*


----------



## Turista (4 Jan 2009 às 03:21)

Extremos do dia 3:

Min - 11,7ºC
Máx - 15,2ºC

Sigo com 11,1ºC, 95% e 1016.4 hPa.

Boa noite a todos,


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Jan 2009 às 08:51)

Bom dia.
Mínima de 10.8ºC esta noite.
Amanheço com 1021hpa, 11.7ºC e céu nublado, mas com boas abertas.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2009 às 09:36)

Bons Dias!

Noite de algum Nevoeiro, por cá, e Temperatura Mínima de *10,9ºC*!

Neste momento tenho 11,9ºC, e o Céu encontra-se Encoberto, sendo que há Nevoeiro acima dos 250m, aproximadamente!

Humidade nos 89%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,5ºC/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2009 às 09:53)

Bons dias,por aqui hoje o dia acordou de céu azul e o sol está prometido que vai brilhar

Esta noite já fez as temperaturas já desceram um bocadinho minima 6.7ºc o vento vai fraco com a temperatura nos 10.2ºc actual.


----------



## *Dave* (4 Jan 2009 às 10:03)

Uma manhã bem mais fresca .

Neste momento:
T:* 9,4ºC*
HR: *76%*
P: *1020,1mb/hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2009 às 11:15)

Há agora algumas Abertas, e o Sol brilha alegremente! A Temperatura encontra-se nos *13,1ºC*

Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,5ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,6ºC/h


----------



## Minho (4 Jan 2009 às 11:45)

Por Melgaço...

descida acentuada da temperatura...






Céu pouco nublado ou limpo com alguma neblina. Registo 8.2ºC neste momento


----------



## thunderboy (4 Jan 2009 às 12:14)

Bom dia, céu cheio de cumulus e estão15.7ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2009 às 12:15)

Boas

Mínima por aqui de 9,9ºC...

Agora o sol brilha no meio de algumas nuvens, a temperatura está altinha 15,0ºC e a humidade de 64% o vento está fraco inferior a 20km/h


----------



## João Soares (4 Jan 2009 às 12:25)

A minima foi de *7,9ºC*

Céu encoberto e vento nulo

Temp: *12,7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2009 às 12:28)

Boas,por aqui continua o céu limpo com a temperatura a subir actual 13.8ºc.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2009 às 12:36)

Neste momento tenho 13,9ºC... O Céu está Encoberto por Núvens de Média Altitude, e Muito Nublado por Cumulus!

Humidade nos 77%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,9ºC


----------



## Lightning (4 Jan 2009 às 12:38)

Dados actuais:

15,8º
1019 mb
0,0 km/h
80% HR

Céu muito nublado.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Jan 2009 às 12:51)

Máximo Ontem:  15.2 ºC (10:57) 
Mínimo Ontem:  9.0 ºC (22:55) 

Mínimo Hoje:  6.1 ºC (06:33) 

Venha o frio


----------



## *Dave* (4 Jan 2009 às 13:01)

A temperatura já subiu, embora esteja fresco, e está um dia bem agradável.

T: *12,1ºC*
HR: *55% *
P:* 1017,9mb/hPa*


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2009 às 13:22)

Por aqui céu muito nublado, vento fraco de norte e 14,6ºC.
A humidade está nos 70%.

A mínima de hoje foi: 9,5ºC


----------



## Lightning (4 Jan 2009 às 13:42)

Céu muito nublado com 15,6º de temperatura. 1018 mb. Vento nulo. 79% HR.


----------



## squidward (4 Jan 2009 às 14:02)

mínima do ano: 9.1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Jan 2009 às 14:04)

Lightning disse:


> Céu muito nublado com 15,6º de temperatura. 1018 mb. Vento nulo. 79% HR.



Correcto e afirmativo!! Só não posso opinar quanto à HR, visto que o meu sensor não tem higrómetro exterior....


----------



## João Soares (4 Jan 2009 às 14:10)

Finalmente, temperaturas mais agradáveis, já tava um bocado farto de máxima superiores à 15ºC 

Temp Actual: *12,7ºC*
Ceu encoberto e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2009 às 14:18)

Neste momento tenho 14,1ºC, e a Temperatura Máxima foi de *14,9ºC*, a _Meio_ da Noite...

Humidade nos 79%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 7,2 km/h de NO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,5ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,1ºC/h


O Céu continua Encoberto por Cumulus...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jan 2009 às 14:20)

Boa Tarde

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 8.8ºC, finalmente uma minima abaixo dos 10ºC, por agora estão 16.4ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens e a pressão está nos 1019mb.


----------



## stormy (4 Jan 2009 às 14:21)

Desde 6f pouca coisa se passou embora na madrugada de sabado tenha havido uma trovoada que infelismente durou 5min a tmax foi de 16.7 na 6f e a tmin foi de 10.9 hoje


----------



## Lightning (4 Jan 2009 às 14:23)

O céu continua muito nublado. Vento fraco.

Ameaça chover.

15,2º
1018 mb
81% HR


----------



## DRC (4 Jan 2009 às 14:34)

Não me parece que chova Lighthning
e se chover (pouco provável) serão
apenas algumas pingas sem qualquer
importância. O céu permanece encoberto
e tenho agora 14,9ºC.

http://tempo-portugalcontinental.blogspot.com


----------



## Lightning (4 Jan 2009 às 14:52)

stormy disse:


> Desde 6f pouca coisa se passou embora na madrugada de sabado tenha havido uma trovoada que infelismente durou 5min a tmax foi de 16.7 na 6f e a tmin foi de 10.9 hoje



Stormy tiveste bastante sorte em teres assistido a essa trovoada, aqui não houve nada, nem um relâmpago sequer... 



DRC disse:


> Não me parece que chova Lighthning e se chover (pouco provável) serão apenas algumas pingas sem qualquer importância.



Pois é, ameaça chover e não passa disso...

Temperatura actual: 15,3º
Pressão actual: 1018 mb
HR actual: 80%
Vento nulo.

Hoje é um dos poucos dias que posso observar a humidade abaixo dos 90%  Tem estado sempre acima dos 90% já há uns bons 4 ou 5 dias...


----------



## *Dave* (4 Jan 2009 às 14:53)

A temperatura continua a subir e a HR a descer.

T: *13,6ºC*
HR: *50%*
P: *1017,1mb/hPa*


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2009 às 14:59)

Por aqui o céu ficou coberto na ultima hora e está bastante escuro mas não vai chover nada.. a temperatura máxima foi de 15,7ºC a mais alta dos próximos tempos...agora vou com 13,9ºC, 76%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco 6,3km/h SW


----------



## ajrebelo (4 Jan 2009 às 15:23)

boas

13.2º, vento fraco, céu nublado.

abraços


----------



## Lightning (4 Jan 2009 às 15:31)

A humidade relativa continua a descer bem, ja vai nos 77% 

A temperatura está um bocado "incerta", ora sobe ora desce. Está neste momento nos 15,4º.

O céu continua muito nublado. Até agora, nada de abertas.


----------



## DRC (4 Jan 2009 às 15:51)

Aqui já há boas abertas
e o Sol já brilhou novamente.
Temperatura Actual nos 14,6ºC, vento fraco e pressão estável.
A Humidade ora sobe, ora desce.
HR actual 79%

http://tempo-portugalcontinental.blogspot.com


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Jan 2009 às 16:23)

Boas Tardes!

Neste momento por aqui:

*Ceu com poucas nuvens.
T:11.8ºC
H:71%
V:6.5km/h
P:1019mb
Prec.:0.00mm*


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2009 às 16:45)

Neste momento a Temperatura já desce, e o Sol desaparece frequentemente, por trás dos Cumulus, que ainda enchem o Céu!

Tenho então 12,9ºC
Humidade nos 82%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km /h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,9ºC/h


----------



## Minho (4 Jan 2009 às 16:56)

Por Melgaço...

começa também a descida da temperatura. Neste momento registo 9.7ºC
Hoje registei uma máxima de 10.6ºC que deverá ter sido a mais alta de toda a semana que se avizinha 

A mínima até ao momento foi de 6.4ºC, mas com a entrada de ar frio durante o início desta noite, pode muito bem que seja batida.


----------



## Lightning (4 Jan 2009 às 17:05)

Dados actuais:

14,7º
1018 mb
3,2 km/h NE
78% HR


----------



## thunderboy (4 Jan 2009 às 17:16)

11.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2009 às 17:24)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 7,1ºC. 

8,3ºC de máxima hoje.


----------



## Turista (4 Jan 2009 às 17:32)

Por Peniche o céu está totalmente nublado e a temperatura tem vindo a descer.
Sigo com 12,2ºC


----------



## thunderboy (4 Jan 2009 às 17:47)

Por vezes acontece um fenómeno que me intriga.
A partir do meio da tarde forma-se neblusidade baixa na serra que se desloca de O para E e apartir do final da tarde ela passa a deslocar-se de NE para SO ou de N para S e também por vezes acontece de NO para SE. Com o tempo, mais tarde ela dissipa-se.

Sigo com 11.0ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Jan 2009 às 17:48)

Boa tarde. Por aqui dia de céu nublado com boas abertas.

Tmin - 15,4ºC
Tmax - 19,7ºC
Actual - 18,9ºC


----------



## *Dave* (4 Jan 2009 às 17:48)

O frio está quase quase a chegar .

Há uma enorme diferença entre ontem e hoje....

Neste momento:
T: *9,0ºC*
HR: *64%*
P: *1017,9mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (4 Jan 2009 às 17:55)

O Sol já se pôs a penumbra já quase desaparece.

Sigo com:
T: *8,8ºC*
HR:* 66%*
P: *1017,9mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2009 às 17:56)

Boas...por aqui hoje foi um dia céu limpo em todo o santo dia e com umas temperaturas agradavéis máxima 16.0ºc.

Neste momento o céu continua limpo tirando algumas nuvens que se formaram a W durante a tarde e que ainda por lá se mantêm.

Dados actuais 10.9ºc pressão 1018.7hpa com 52%hr.

A partir de amanhã acabaram-se as temperaturas agradavéis,agora começamos a ter temperaturas desagradavéisportanto acho que desta vez vão ser a serio,abriguem-se que eu vou fazer o mesmo,vai ser uma semana interessante devido ao


----------



## *Dave* (4 Jan 2009 às 18:04)

Desce a bom ritmo...

T: *8,5ºC*
HR: *66%*


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2009 às 18:04)

Neste momento tenho 11,7ºC, a descer ao ritmo de -0,6ºC/h

Uma foto do Pôr-do-Sol


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Jan 2009 às 18:24)

Céu pouco nublado, 1021hpa de pressão atmosférica, e 12.9ºC de temperatura...
A máxima hoje foi de 16.6ºC.


----------



## Sirilo (4 Jan 2009 às 18:27)

Gilmet disse:


> Neste momento tenho 11,7ºC, a descer ao ritmo de -0,6ºC/h
> 
> Uma foto do Pôr-do-Sol




Gostei da foto!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jan 2009 às 18:35)

Estou com *11,3 ºC* e vento moderado, céu muito nublado.


----------



## storm (4 Jan 2009 às 18:42)

Temperatura mínima: 10.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 12.2ºC


Dia de céu pouco nublado, uns aguaceiros fracos de manha, de tarde vento fraco.


----------



## Fil (4 Jan 2009 às 18:43)

Boas, aqui tenho 3,5ºC, 71% e 1021 hPa, a temperatura tem estado a descer bem com o cair da noite. A máxima foi de 7,0ºC e a mínima foi de 3,0ºC, mas espero que ainda venha a ser batida.


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2009 às 18:47)

Mínima de 9,9ºC
Máxima de 15,7ºC

Rajada máxima de 20km/h

cada vez falta menos


----------



## Lightning (4 Jan 2009 às 19:14)

Dados actuais:

12,5º
1019 mb
84% HR
0,0 km/h


----------



## Lousano (4 Jan 2009 às 19:36)

De volta à Lousã segue neste momento 12,2º, menos frio do que habitual para esta hora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2009 às 19:58)

Boas,por aqui já se nota o que vai acontecer nos proximos dias mais.

Por aqui se continua de céu limpo o vento sopra de N com a temperatura nos 8.7ºc.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jan 2009 às 20:25)

Vou já com *10,4 ºC* e *78 %* de humidade.
O vento sopra contínuo e moderado de Norte.


----------



## Nuno (4 Jan 2009 às 20:33)

Por aqui 9.9ºC


----------



## *Dave* (4 Jan 2009 às 21:00)

Estes próximos dias prometem! 

Já vou com:
T: *6,0ºC*
HR: *72%*

Não é muito baixo, mas há uns dias a esta hora estava ainda com 11ºC .


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Jan 2009 às 21:16)

11.1ºC e 1021hpa, é um começo, mas ainda nada de jeito...


----------



## *Dave* (4 Jan 2009 às 21:19)

Mais uma descida...

T:* 5,8ºC*
HR: *73%*
P: *1018,7mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2009 às 21:27)

Céu limpo com vento fraco de N e ainda nos 7.6ºc.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jan 2009 às 21:29)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 13,4 ºC (14h53)
Mínima = 7,6 ºC (08h17)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 7,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 14,2 (dia 1); Temp. Mínima = 7,6 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## storm (4 Jan 2009 às 21:36)

Temperatura actual: 11.3ºC


----------



## Bgc (4 Jan 2009 às 21:44)

0.0ºc


----------



## Lightning (4 Jan 2009 às 21:44)

Dados actuais:

11,0º
1020 mb
0,0 km/h
80% HR

Nos próximos dias, mesmo que não haja precipitação, pelo menos eu já ficava bastante contente se o visor da minha estação, na parte da temperatura, acusasse um número de dois dígitos com o símbolo " - " antes...


----------



## Saul Monteiro (4 Jan 2009 às 21:55)

Boa noite 

Dados actuais:

9.7ºC

73% HR

1021.4 hpa

vento 6km NE


----------



## NorthWind (4 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

*Dave* disse:


> Estes próximos dias prometem!
> 
> Já vou com:
> T: *6,0ºC*
> ...



O que vem por aí? Neste site vejo uma enorme massa de ar frio em direcção a Portugal! 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/world/west_europe/temperature.shtml


----------



## João Soares (4 Jan 2009 às 22:27)

Devido a neblusiadade que está a entrar, a temperatura subiu dos *8,6C* para os actuais *9,5ºC*

O vento é nulo


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

Por aqui vou com a mínima do dia 8,9ºC e vento fraco...


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

*Temperatura a descer e agora apareceu o nevoiro*

Neste momento por aqui:

*T:5.6C
H:98%
V:5.8km/h
P:1019mb
Prec.:0.00mm*


----------



## NunoBrito (4 Jan 2009 às 22:49)

Temperatura exterior: *9,1ºc*
Humidade relativa: *87%*
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): *6,4ºc*
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill ): *9,0ºc*
Pressão: *1022hPa*
Velocidade do vento: *0,0Km/h - Clique aqui para introduzir texto.*
Precipitação: *0,5mm desde as 00h00m*


Parece que vamos ter  nos próximos dias.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Jan 2009 às 23:02)

Temperatura a descer e pressão a subir:
10.4ºC e 1022hpa.
Céu pouco nublado.
Extremos do dia:
16.6ºC e 10.4ºC (ainda vai descer abaixo disto, mas tenho que me ir...).


----------



## *Dave* (4 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

Lá fora a temperatura já vai nos *4,9ºC* .

HR: *75%*


----------



## HotSpot (4 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

Máximo Hoje:  16.8 ºC (13:02) 
Mínimo Hoje:  6.1 ºC (06:33) 

Agora sigo com 7,8ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (4 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

Boas.
Sigo com 11ºC. Pressão 1019hpa.
O freemeteo dá neve para Faro 0.4mm


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

Boa noite,

Dados de hoje:
Tmáx: 15,1ºC
Tmin: 11,2ºC
Precipitação: 0mm


----------



## *Dave* (4 Jan 2009 às 23:12)

Segundo o _meteoblue_, de quarta até para lá de sábado, as mínimas irão rondar sempre os *-1,5ºC/-2ºC*.
As máximas só ultrapassaram os *10ºC* no Sábado  .

Previsão de neve! Quinta por volta das 18:00 e Sexta pela mesma hora .

O _freemeteo_, sempre mais animador, prevê mínimas até *-2,7ºC* 

VENHA ELA!!!!!

Neste momento:
T:* 4,8ºC*
HR: *75%*
P: *1018,4mb/hPa*


----------



## Rog (4 Jan 2009 às 23:12)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 11ºC
ceu nublado
95%HR
1027hpa


----------



## Z13 (4 Jan 2009 às 23:16)

Boa noite,

por aqui vou registando *-1,4ºC*, e continua a baixar, pelo que vai ser uma madrugada mais fria do que o previsto.


Pressão atmosférica *1016hPa*

Humidade relativa do ar *98%*

Nos carros ja se formou uma boa camada de gelo




________


----------



## Lightning (4 Jan 2009 às 23:16)

Dados actuais:

10,6º
1020 mb
3,2 km/h N
78% HR


----------



## amarusp (4 Jan 2009 às 23:17)

Boa noite,
3,3ºC e céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas.


----------



## Perfect Storm (4 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

Boa noite!
Com céu nublado, vento fraco e tudo muito tranquilo.
Temp:10,1
Hr:80%
Pressão: 1021 hpa

Quem não anda lá muito bem é o Freemeteo prevendo saraiva ou neve para o próximo sábado aqui para o litoral!


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

A mínima de hoje foi a pouco com 8,3ºC agora estão 8,9ºC e vento nulo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jan 2009 às 23:24)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento registei uma nova Minima 8.5ºC e o céu está limpinho.

T.Máxima de Hoje: 16.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

Boas...por aqui continua tudo calmo tirando a temperatura que vai numa de descida

Vamos com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Dado actuais 6.3ºc pressão 1020.0hpa com 73%hr.

Até amanhã


----------



## pedrorod (4 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

Boa Noite!
Por aqui sigo com:
T:7.6ºC
Pressão:1019.2hPa


----------



## fsl (4 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

HOJE em OEIRAS:

Condições actuais (actualizado a 04-01-09  23:17) 
Temperatura:  10.3°C  
Humidade: 80%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 7.0°C  
Vento: 0.0 km/hr W 
Pressão: 1020.7 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.2 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 13.4 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  13.4mm 
Wind chill:  10.3°C  
Indíce THW:   10.3°C  
Indíce Calor:  10.3°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  9.7°C às   4:13  16.3°C às 11:31 
Humidade:  72%  às  13:51  94%  às   4:56 
Ponto de Orvalho:  6.7°C às  22:39  12.8°C às  10:31 
Pressão:  1017.7mb  às   2:27  1020.8mb  às  22:49 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.2mm/hr  às  10:00 
Maior Rajada Vento:   29.0 km/hr  às  17:31 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  10.0°C às   3:43  
Maior Indíce Calor   16.1°C às  11:27


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

Estou com *9,1 ºC* e uma humidade de *77 %*.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

A Temperatura vai descendo, e estou a ter Mínimas do Dia, consecutivamente! Neste momento tenho *9,6ºC*

Humidade nos 74%
Pressão nos 1022 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,1ºC/h

A Temperatura Mínima ate ao momento foi de 9,5ºC

*Extremos de Hoje:*


----------



## NunoBrito (4 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

Temperatura exterior: *8,8ºc*
Humidade relativa: *81%*
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): *5,7ºc*
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill ): *8,0ºc*
Pressão: *1023hPa*
Velocidade do vento: *0,0Km/h - E*
Precipitação: *0,5mm desde as 00h00m*


----------



## João Soares (5 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

*Extremos do dia 04.Janeiro.2009*

Temp. Máxima: *12,9ºC*
Temp. Minima: *7,6ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2009 às 00:07)

A Temperatura Mínima de Ontem, acabou por ser de *9,3ºC*, pelas 23:59!

Neste momento continuo com os 9,3ºC
Humidade a 74%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,4ºC/h


----------



## amarusp (5 Jan 2009 às 00:14)

Mínima de ontem 3,0ºC


----------



## NunoBrito (5 Jan 2009 às 00:29)

Temperatura exterior: *8,9ºc*
Humidade relativa: *77%*
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): *5,1ºc*
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill ): *8,0ºc*
Pressão: *1023hPa*
Velocidade do vento: *0,0Km/h - E*
Precipitação: *0,0mm desde as 00h00m*


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2009 às 00:37)

Boa noite.

Por aqui a temperatura está completamente estagnada nos 8,4ºC.
*
Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 8,4ºC
Tmáx:14,6ºC


----------



## João Soares (5 Jan 2009 às 00:38)

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Tem: *8,1ºC* 
Anda a subir


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jan 2009 às 00:48)

Extremos do dia 4:

Tm: *8,9 ºC*
Tx: *17,1 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,4 mm* (humidade matinal)


----------



## Z13 (5 Jan 2009 às 00:50)

Bom, despeço-me com *-2,2ºC* e a esperança numa rica geada que nem o IM esperaria



________


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jan 2009 às 01:43)

Estou com céu pouco nublado e *8,2 ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2009 às 01:59)

Estou de volta a Bragança

Por agora a minha estação marca -0.1ºC


----------



## Teles (5 Jan 2009 às 07:04)

Bom dia a todos, por aqui céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento nulo e uma temperatura de 7.1 graus


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2009 às 07:23)

Bons Dias!

A Noite foi calma, mas com o Vento a soprar sempre Fraco/Moderado... O Céu esteve Muito Nublado. Isto fez com que a Temperatura estabilizasse... A Temperatura Mínima de hoje foi de *9,1ºC*, até ao momento!

Neste momento tenho 9,8ºC
Humidade nos 63%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,1ºC/h


Até logo, à noite... Sim... Começaram as Aulas novamente...


----------



## João Soares (5 Jan 2009 às 07:29)

A minima não desceu além dos *7,7ºC*

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *8,0ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (5 Jan 2009 às 08:05)

Bom dia! Tenho 6.6ºC agora.


----------



## Brigantia (5 Jan 2009 às 08:16)

Boas,

Hoje mínima de -2,4ºC(3:33).

Neste momento -1,6ºC, nevoeiro e bastante gelo.


----------



## storm (5 Jan 2009 às 08:38)

Temperatura actual: 10.4ºC
Temperatura minima: 10.2ºC

Céu muito nublado e um ar gelido


----------



## Fil (5 Jan 2009 às 08:46)

Bom dia, a mínima aqui foi de -2,9ºC. Neste momento tenho -1,8ºC e nevoeiro bastante cerrado.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jan 2009 às 08:50)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 9ºC esta noite, estando presentemente com 10.6ºC, pressão nos 1022hpa, e céu muito nublado.


----------



## vitamos (5 Jan 2009 às 09:38)

Bom dia!

Por Coimbra céu com bastantes nuvens. Alguns bancos de nevoeiro junto ao rio e desagradável sensação de frio que se irá certamente agravar nos próximos dias.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jan 2009 às 09:42)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje aqui pelo Couço foi de 5.9ºC.
Neste momento estão 7.4ºC e o céu está nublado.

PS: que venha o frio.


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2009 às 09:46)

Bom dia


Por aqui -1,7ºC nevoeiro e bastante gelo ainda.

Mínima de -3,2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (5 Jan 2009 às 09:58)

Bom dia

nevoeiro e frio, muito frio...

mínima de *-3,2ºC* e apenas *-1,5ºC* a esta hora....

espero que o nevoeiro "levante"... senão arriscamos-nos a passar alguns dias sem ver o sol, como aconteceu em Mirandela há 15 dias...




________


----------



## jpmartins (5 Jan 2009 às 09:59)

Bom dia
Por aqui céu muito nublado.
Tmin. 8.4ºC.


----------



## BskyB (5 Jan 2009 às 10:00)

Parece que esta semana vai ser bem fria


----------



## Teles (5 Jan 2009 às 10:12)

Boas, temperatura actual 9.5, o céu continua muito nublado e caiu um aguaceiro fraco


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Jan 2009 às 10:42)

Bom dia. Por cá céu com boas abertas.
Tmin foi de 15,8ºC


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2009 às 11:04)

Continua o nevoeiro com -1,1ºC agora.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2009 às 11:21)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu encoberto.
9,9ºC, 68% de humidade relativa e nada de nevoeiro!

A mínima foi de 7,9ºC.







Às 10h, Chaves registou 0,1mm de precipitação com -0,3ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jan 2009 às 11:24)

11.5ºC e continua o céu nublado por nuvens médias/altas.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jan 2009 às 11:29)

Aqui sigo com 11,1ºC, sobe lentamente com céu encoberto.

A mínima foi de *4,9ºC*


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Jan 2009 às 11:33)

bom dia a todos! Mínima de 8-8 por aqui. Para já o céu está nublado e não há sol. Até logo!


----------



## Fil (5 Jan 2009 às 11:34)

Aqui já vou em 0,4ºC. Há bastante sincelo numa zona da cidade (Cantarias):



















































Precipitação de sincelo dentro do meu carro:


----------



## vitamos (5 Jan 2009 às 11:45)

O sincelo este ano a marcar presença em força! Grande fotos de Bragança


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2009 às 11:48)

Bonitas fotos e bem oportuno o vídeo 

Nesse video dá bem para ver que já estamos perante precipitação e não simples depósito de gelo como é o caso do sincelo.




> Sincelos – Depósito de gelo, constituído por grãos mais ou menos separados por bolhas de ar, às vezes com ramificações cristalinas.



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/areaeducativ...eoros_fenom/index.html?page=hidrometeoros.xml


----------



## psm (5 Jan 2009 às 11:59)

Bem grandes fotos Fil!
Aqui no Estoril céu muito nublado(estratos) de vez enquando um aguaceiro muito fraco vento muito fraco de NO.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jan 2009 às 12:06)

Boas Fotos Fil, por aqui o céu continua muito nublado e estão 10.7ºC


----------



## Lightning (5 Jan 2009 às 12:14)

Boas

Dados actuais:

12,1º
1019 mb
70% HR
5,4 km/h N-NE


----------



## Gongas (5 Jan 2009 às 12:24)

K tal a abertura de um tópico especial para os proximos  dias gelados??


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2009 às 12:40)

Boas tardes,Bom acabou-se o tempo,por aqui o dia acordou muito nublado com alguns nevoeiros aqui pela zona,o céu continua muito nublado e sensação de algum sorte é não haver vento.

Dados actuais 7.2ºc pressão 1017.6hpa com 84%hr.

A minima chegou aos 2.7ºc.


----------



## João Soares (5 Jan 2009 às 12:56)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *12,5ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2009 às 13:01)

O que é isto ??


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jan 2009 às 13:06)

Mínima de *7,7 ºC* numa noite com algumas nuvens.
Estou com céu encoberto, vento fraco e apenas *11,0 ºC*.


----------



## Lightning (5 Jan 2009 às 13:08)

Céu muito nublado. Ameaça chover desde manhã mas não passa disso. 11,9º. 1018 mb. 69% HR. Vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2009 às 13:31)

O nevoeiro já levantou um pouco e agora tenho neblina com 0,7ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (5 Jan 2009 às 13:43)

boa tarde 

por aqui céu muito nublado e vento fraco..está mesmo frio..tenho 10.0¤C


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2009 às 13:52)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de 7,0ºC...

Agora vou com apenas 10,7ºC com uma máxima até ao momento de 11,5ºC


----------



## Serrano (5 Jan 2009 às 13:58)

Alguma nebulosidade na Covilhã, principalmente do lado da Serra, com 7 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima cifrou-se em 1 grau.


----------



## vitamos (5 Jan 2009 às 14:01)

Por Coimbra, o céu vai mantendo-se muito nublado com vento fraco! Esta noite já promete ser fria uma vez que os termómetros não subiram muito e atarde não está propriamente agradável!


----------



## *Dave* (5 Jan 2009 às 14:17)

Por aqui está mesmo fresco!

T: *7,9ºC*
HR:* 82%*
P: *1018,3mb/hPa*

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2009 às 14:18)

Aqui a temperatura custa muito a subir o céu está coberto o vento é fraco e estão 10,6ºC  só de pensar que na quinta e sexta temos menos 5ºC a 10ºC do que hoje


----------



## Manuel Brito (5 Jan 2009 às 14:28)

Boas.
13º neste momento e a TVE a prever cotas de neve a 0 metros. 
Bem certo é o freemeteo e o meteoblue estarem a meter neve para sexta em todo o Algarve.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Jan 2009 às 14:35)

Já vai a descer 10.3ºC, após 15min atrás ter estado nos 10.5ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jan 2009 às 14:38)

Estou com céu encoberto, vento fraco e *11,5 ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (5 Jan 2009 às 14:40)

Segue neste momento (e com tendência a descer) com 10,4º, depois de a meio da manhã ter chegado aos 12,2º.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2009 às 14:41)

Boas,por aqui estamos a começar a ter os primeiros raios de sol a chegar há terra aqui pela zona

Então o céu está a ficar com mais abertas e o vento ainda sopra fraco.

Dados actuais 8.5ºc pressão 1016.6hpa com 78%hr.

Até logo.


----------



## *Dave* (5 Jan 2009 às 15:03)

Uma tarde mesmo fria.

A temperatura ainda não foi além dos *8,1ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2009 às 15:06)

Boa tarde

Neste momento 1.6ºC o céu está encoberto


----------



## Bgc (5 Jan 2009 às 15:26)

0.9ºC.

Quiçá uns flocos surpresa hoje em Bragança


----------



## *Dave* (5 Jan 2009 às 15:28)

Subiu mais um pouco...

T: *8,7ºC*
HR:* 80%*
P: *1018,4mb/hPa*

Céu nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Jan 2009 às 15:40)

10.0ºC e desce. Dia nada agradável.


----------



## squidward (5 Jan 2009 às 16:14)

a máxima ficou-se pelos 11.8ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jan 2009 às 16:36)

Nota-se já uma assinalável diferença entre o dia de hoje e os dias anteriores...
Em primeiro lugar, não choveu, embora ameace desde manhã.
Em segundo lugar, a temperatura desceu bem, embora não saiba se já tem alguma coisa a ver com a massa de ar frio que virá por aí.
Máxima do dia: 12.7ºC, bem fresquinho aqui para o burgo...
Presentemente: Céu muito nublado, 11.6ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Jan 2009 às 16:44)

Neste momento por aqui:

*Ceu muito nublado.*
*T:7.4ºC
H:69%
V:7.2km/h
P:1016mb
Prec.:0.00mm*

Imagem Actual


----------



## amarusp (5 Jan 2009 às 17:01)

Céu muito nublado.
Temperatura actual:3,6ºC
Máxima:5,8ºC
Minima:1,9ºC


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2009 às 17:39)

Extremos de hoje:

-3,2ºC / 2,0ºC


----------



## joaoj (5 Jan 2009 às 18:06)

Boa tarde a todos.
por aqui neste momento temos:

Agora 3.4 ºC  
Minima hoje -2.0 ºC (Hora: 00:00) 
Maxima 5.5 ºC (Hora:15:10)

mas vai descer...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jan 2009 às 18:27)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 12.2ºC

T.Minima: 5.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2009 às 18:37)

Temperaturas de ontem dia 4/01/09.

Registadas 6.1/16.0ºc.

Temperaturas de hoje

Registadas 2.7/9.0ºc.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jan 2009 às 18:39)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 9,7 ºC (12h34)
Mínima = 6,4 ºC (04h18)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 7,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 14,2 (dia 1); Temp. Mínima = *6,4 ºC* (dia 5).


----------



## snowstorm (5 Jan 2009 às 18:49)

olá!
Li esta notícia.
confirmam-se estes dados?

"Em Lisboa, as temperaturas mínimas podem descer para -2 graus centígrados na quinta e na sexta-feira, de acordo com a previsão elaborada por modelos numéricos, e segundo as expectativas dos meteorologistas não devem ultrapassar quatro graus na quarta-feira."
in:


----------



## Mago (5 Jan 2009 às 19:01)

Minima de +1ºC
Maxima de 6,1ºC
Agora estão 2,5ºC


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2009 às 19:08)

Dia bem fresco em Bragança :

Max: 2.0ºC

Min: -1.1ºC


----------



## netfalcon (5 Jan 2009 às 19:14)

boas tardes pessoal
hoje as maximas nao passaram dos 11ºC aqui por Evora, e a minima desceu ate as 4,5ºC, infelizmente a massa de ar frio mudou e ja nao vai haver precipitacao ca, vai ser so frio e nada de nuvens 

gostava de ver nevar ca mas nao tenho essa sorte xD

cumprimentos


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Jan 2009 às 20:08)

Bem por aqui sigo com *5.0ºC* e com uma *humidade 83%*. 
Mais uma minima batida, cada dia uma nova minima... 
...e em principio será assim nos proximos dias com a esperança dos -4 que preveem para aqui durante esta semana.


----------



## trepkos (5 Jan 2009 às 20:10)

netfalcon disse:


> boas tardes pessoal
> hoje as maximas nao passaram dos 11ºC aqui por Evora, e a minima desceu ate as 4,5ºC, infelizmente a massa de ar frio mudou e ja nao vai haver precipitacao ca, vai ser so frio e nada de nuvens
> 
> gostava de ver nevar ca mas nao tenho essa sorte xD
> ...



Se sábado ainda estiver extremamente frio, podes até ver neve.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jan 2009 às 21:08)

Máximo Hoje:  11.9 ºC (14:57) 
Mínimo Hoje:  4.9 ºC (03:04) 


Primeiro dia de Janeiro abaixo da média do mês. Mais se seguirão.


----------



## Brigantia (5 Jan 2009 às 21:40)

Fil disse:


> Aqui já vou em 0,4ºC. Há bastante sincelo numa zona da cidade (Cantarias):


Grandes registos FilSe sabia também tido passado por essa zona.


----------



## Z13 (5 Jan 2009 às 22:06)

Esta foto está fenomenal, Fil!!!

Parece uma imagem da sibéria




________


----------



## Z13 (5 Jan 2009 às 22:09)

Na minha estação registei extremos de *-3,2ºC*  a  *+2,1ºC*.

Andei várias vezes na rua e a sensação de frio era enorme


Neste momento:

Temperatura: *+1,1ºC*

Humidade Relativa: *87%*

Pressão atmosférica: *1013 hPa*




________


----------



## squidward (5 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

*(05-01-2009)

t.max:  11.8ºC
t.min:  8.0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

Neste momento tenho 9,2ºC

*Extremos de Ontem:*


----------



## Lousano (6 Jan 2009 às 00:01)

Extremos hoje:

Max:
T 12,3º
H 76%

Min
T 9,4º
H 67%

Segue com 10,3º e 74% humidade.


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2009 às 00:43)

*Extremos do dia 05.Janeiro.2008*

Temp. Máxima: *13,4ºC*
Temp. Minima: *6,2ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (6 Jan 2009 às 01:12)

boas pessoal, por aqui sigo com 10,2ºc e 86% RH.. estagnado á muito tempo...


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2009 às 01:40)

*Extremos do dia 5 de Janeiro:*
Tmin: 7,9ºC
Tmáx: 10,6ºC

Sem precipitação, embora o sol não tenha brilhado por um segundo que fosse.


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2009 às 07:51)

A minima de hoje é de *3,0ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jan 2009 às 09:56)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 4.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jan 2009 às 17:52)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 9,2 ºC (15h23)
Mínima = 3,4 ºC (08h39)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 6,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 14,2 (dia 1); Temp. Mínima = *3,4 ºC* (dia 6).


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2009 às 18:29)

Extremos de hoje:

-2,8ºC / 5,9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jan 2009 às 18:59)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 12.6ºC

T.Minima: 4.7ºC

Por agora estão 6.0ºC e céu limpo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2009 às 21:01)

Temperaturas de hoje.

Dados 2.3/11.1ºc.


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2009 às 21:05)

*Extremos dia 06.Janeiro.2009*

Temp. Máxima: *11,4ºC*
Temp. Minima: *3,0ºC*


----------



## Z13 (6 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

Boa noite

Hoje, bastou o nevoeiro levantar, para termos uma máxima de jeito  (*+6,5ºC*)


Durante a madrugada chegou aos *-3,3ºC*, mas não tenho a certeza de esta ser a mínima do dia, porque agora já estão *-2,6ºC* e a temperatura vai a descer a uma velocidade interessante! Pode ser q a ultrapasse ainda antes das 0h00....




________


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2009 às 22:59)

Mínima de 6,9ºC
Máxima de 11,6ºC

Rajada máxima de 40km/h

Agora vou com 7,2ºC e vento fraco o céu tem algumas nuvens


----------



## Lousano (6 Jan 2009 às 23:31)

Extremos hoje:

Max:
T 15,0º
H 79%

Min
T 7,1º
H 55%

Segue com 8,9º


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Jan 2009 às 23:31)

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
terça-feira, 6 de Janeiro de 2009 22:29:45

Temperature (°C):
Current          16,0
Trend (per hour) -0,2
Average today    15,7
Wind chill       16,0
Heat index       16,0
Dew Point        12,9
Rel Humidity     82%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,3
Total yesterday  6,9
Total this month 11,1
Total this year  11,1

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1021,3
Trend (per hour) +0,1


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

Neste momento tenho 9,1ºC... Caíram apenas alguns pingos, há pouco...

_*Extremos de Ontem:*_


----------



## fsl (6 Jan 2009 às 23:50)

*OEIRAS,  hoje :

Condições actuais (actualizado a 06-01-09  23:47) 
Temperatura:  9.9°C  
Humidade: 80%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 6.6°C  
Vento: 4.8 km/hr NNW 
Pressão: 1015.6 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 2.6 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 16.0 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  16.0mm 
Wind chill:  8.9°C  
Indíce THW:   8.9°C  
Indíce Calor:  9.9°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  6.4°C às   8:27  13.2°C às 14:52 
Humidade:  47%  às  13:16  92%  às   7:01 
Ponto de Orvalho:  1.7°C às  12:10  8.3°C às   2:21 
Pressão:  1014.3mb  às  15:20  1016.9mb  às  10:13 
Precipitação mais intensa:   12.2mm/hr  às   1:55 
Maior Rajada Vento:   33.8 km/hr  às  14:28 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  6.7°C às   8:01  
Maior Indíce Calor   12.2°C às  12:59 

*


----------



## amarusp (6 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

Temperatura actual: 0,9ºC

Máxima:6,7ºC
Minima:-1,3ºC


----------



## Jodamensil (7 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

Extremos de Hoje (6 de Janeiro) em Loures:
Máxima: 15,6ºC
Mínima: 8,1ºC


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

Dados de hoje:

Tmáx: 13,2ºC
Tmin: 6,4ºC
Precipitação: 0mm


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2009 às 01:47)

*Extremos do dia 6 de Janeiro:*

Tmin: 7,0ºC
Tmáx: 10,7ºC (+0,1ºC que no dia 5).
Precipitação: 1,5mm.

Dia marcado por céu em geral limpo, aumentando de nebulosidade ao inicio da noite.


----------



## Sueste (7 Jan 2009 às 07:59)

Olá bom dia,

Noite fria, a temperatura minima foi de 3.7ºC e neste momento estou com 4.6ºC.


----------



## storm (7 Jan 2009 às 08:05)

Temperatura actual: 7.5ºC

Noite de alguns aguaceiros fracos (coisa de 3 minutos)
Neste momento esta muito nublado com aspecto ameaçador


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2009 às 09:38)

Bom Dia

T.Minima de Hoje: 5.2ºC
T.Actual: 6.8ºC
Céu nublado
1017.5hpa


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jan 2009 às 10:35)

Extremos de ontem:

Máximo Ontem:  12.2 ºC (14:27) 
Mínimo Ontem:  5.1 ºC (23:59)


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2009 às 12:16)

mínima de hoje----- 6.8ºC (muito aquém do que esperava, aliás foi mais alta que a de ontem)


----------



## João Soares (7 Jan 2009 às 12:17)

Minima de hoje:  *2,2ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jan 2009 às 12:25)

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima: 13.1ºC
mínima: 5.5ºC (23:59)


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2009 às 12:59)

Hoje, é possível ver ainda uns restos de neve nos pontos mais altos da Ilha do Pico


----------



## Hazores (7 Jan 2009 às 13:28)

já consegui ver também esses restos de neve, é pena que esse frio que está no continente não chegue aos açores, pois tinhamos de certeza a montanha mais branquinha não apenas uns pontos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2009 às 18:57)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 10.7ºC

T.Minima: 3.5ºC


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2009 às 19:30)

Céu limpo e -04ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 

-6,6ºC / 3,1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2009 às 19:32)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 7,1 ºC (15h51)
Mínima = 2,3 ºC (07h37)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 3,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas durante todo o dia.*

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 14,2 (dia 1); Temp. Mínima = *2,3 ºC* (dia 7).


----------



## joaoj (7 Jan 2009 às 19:32)

Boa Noite

Por aqui ceu limpo

Maxima de hoje : 1.9 ºC

Actual:


----------



## Z13 (7 Jan 2009 às 22:22)

Extremos de hoje, 7 jan 09


Mínima: *-6,7ºC*

Máxima: *+6,6ºC*


Dia de sol, mas mesmo assim desagradável...




________________


----------



## fsl (7 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

*OEIRAS, hoje :

Condições actuais (actualizado a 07-01-09  23:02) 
Temperatura:  7.6°C  
Humidade: 54%   
Ponto de Orvalho: -1.2°C  
Vento: 6.4 km/hr N 
Pressão: 1017.5 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.2 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 16.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  16.2mm 
Wind chill:  6.6°C  
Indíce THW:   6.0°C  
Indíce Calor:  7.0°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  6.9°C às  21:05  12.6°C às 14:50 
Humidade:  43%  às  14:36  84%  às   1:55 
Ponto de Orvalho:  -1.1°C às  22:54  6.7°C às   0:00 
Pressão:  1014.2mb  às  14:25  1017.6mb  às  22:39 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.2mm/hr  às   4:00 
Maior Rajada Vento:   29.0 km/hr  às  11:10 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  5.6°C às   6:32  
Maior Indíce Calor   11.7°C às  12:35 

*


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2009 às 23:12)

*(07-01-2009)

t.max:  12.9ºC
t.min:  4.3ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2009 às 23:25)

Dados de hoje:

Tmáx: 10,4ºC
Tmin: 3,8ºC

Precipitação: 0mm (o que choveu não deu para acusar nada)


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Jan 2009 às 23:30)

AnDré disse:


> Hoje, é possível ver ainda uns restos de neve nos pontos mais altos da Ilha do Pico



Por falar em Pico... como estará no Pico Areeiro ou Pico Ruivo na Madeira? Estavam ou estão a prever neve também para la.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

Temperaturas de hoje.

Dados 0.4/8.8ºC.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2009 às 23:59)

Máxima de hoje 9,6ºC
Mínima de hoje 4,9C

Rajada máxima: 33,2km/h NE


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

Neste momento tenho *4,7ºC*!

*Extremos de Ontem:*


----------



## Jodamensil (8 Jan 2009 às 00:03)

Máxima de hoje: 16,2ºC
Mínima de hoje: 5,2ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (8 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

Extremos de hoje:

T. Máxima: 12.1ºC

T. Mínima:  5.7ºC


----------



## Lousano (8 Jan 2009 às 00:09)

Extremos hoje:

Max:
T 12,2º
H 68%

Min
T 4,2º
H 48%


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2009 às 00:10)

*Extremos do dia 07.Janeiro.2009*

Temp. Máxima: *10,9ºC*
Temp. Minima: *1,4ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2009 às 00:11)

Extremos do dia 7 de Janeiro:

Tm: *5,6 ºC*
Tx: *9,7 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 00:19)

*Extremos do dia 7 de Janeiro:*

Tmin: 4,7ºC (às 23:57)
Tmáx: 9,0ºC
Precipitação: 0,0mm - embora tenha chuviscado durante a noite.


--------------

Por agora, 4,3ºC e 51% de humidade.
Vento de geral fraco de NE.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jan 2009 às 00:34)

Extremos do dia:

7ºC - 10.4ºC


----------



## ct5iul (8 Jan 2009 às 08:21)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO 

BOM DIA

TEMP MINIMA DIA 07-01-2009- 5.1ºC ÁS 23:59
TEMP MAXIMA DIA 07-01-2009- 9.3ºC ÁS 11:17

TEMP MINIMA DIA 08-01-2009  ENTRE AS 00:00 E AS 06:45
1.3ºC ÁS 06:45 
Windchill -3.9ºC  ÁS 06:01


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jan 2009 às 09:50)

Bom Dia

T.Minima de hoje por aqui foi de -1.2ºC


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jan 2009 às 09:52)

Extremos de ontem:

Máximo Ontem:  10.3 ºC (13:03) 
Mínimo Ontem:  3.8 ºC (00:39)


----------



## Z13 (8 Jan 2009 às 10:17)

Hoje, à hora que sai de casa, a minima registada na minha estação tinha sido de -8,6ºC...

é a mais baixa que alguma vez registei




________________


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2009 às 11:52)

Mínima de *1,2 ºC* por aqui.
Estou com muito sol, vento fraco a moderado e *5,6 ºC*.


----------



## ct5iul (8 Jan 2009 às 12:32)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

BOM DIA 

Temp actual: 4.5ºC/ UTC 12:26
Temp ao sol: 5.3ºC/ UTC 12:26
Ponto Condensação: -4.0ºC/ UTC 12:26
Pressão: 1017.2Hpa UTC 12:26
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 3.2 km/h UTC 12:26
Escala de Beaufort :1 Aragem
Direção do Vento: N UTC 12:26
Temperatura do vento: 3.6ºC 12:26
Humidade Relativa: 55 % UTC 12:26
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 12:26
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo UTC 12:26
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2009 às 17:26)

Bastante nublado a leste e 1,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-7,5ºC / 2,6ºC


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 17:29)

*(08-01-2009) dia fresquinho 

t.max:  12.6ºC
t.min:  0.4ºC*


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2009 às 18:26)

Afinal já tenho os extremos da minha estação de Bragança

Um amigo meu de Bragança informou-me que os extremos da minha estação foram: *-6.2ºC/2.6ºC*

Já podes completar o mapa Brigantia


----------



## Z13 (8 Jan 2009 às 18:37)

*8 de Janeiro 2009

tmín: -8.6ºC

tmáx: +5,1ºC


Tactual: -0,9ºC*





________________


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2009 às 18:59)

Mínima de hoje: 2,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2009 às 19:07)

Num dia histórico como o de hoje.

Tive uma mínima de 1.2ºC e máxima de 7.2ºC agora estou com 5.2ºC.


----------



## DRC (8 Jan 2009 às 20:33)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Dados de Hoje (8 de Janeiro de 2009)

Mínima: 1,9ºC

Máxima: 8,7ºC

Actual: 3,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 20:49)

*NOTA*

Uma vez que o dia de hoje foi particularmente interessante, no que diz respeito a valores de temperaturas, será feita uma tabela com as temperaturas registadas por cada elemento do fórum e respectivo local de observação.

Para que a recolha de dados seja mais fácil, pedimos a todos os foristas que até às 0h30 postem aqui no* Seguimento - Janeiro 2009*, os extremos da temperatura referente ao dia de hoje: 8 de Janeiro.


---------------------------
*
Extremos de hoje aqui, Arroja - Odivelas:*
Tmin: 0,6ºC
Tmáx: 8,0ºC


----------



## Nuno (8 Jan 2009 às 20:59)

Mini de -0,5ºC e Max de 8,2ºC


----------



## storm (8 Jan 2009 às 21:10)

Temperatura minima: 1.2ºC
Temperatura máxima: não sei precisar deve ter sido por volta de 12ºC (problemas técnicos devido ao sol)
Temperatura actual: 4.2ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (8 Jan 2009 às 21:11)

Extremos de hoje:

T. Máxima: *9.6ºC *

T. Mínima até ás (21:08): *1.8ºC* 

Actual: *4.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2009 às 22:14)

Temperaturas de hoje.

Dados -1.1/7.8ºC.


----------



## Bgc (8 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

Extremos:

Mínima: -9.3ºC
Máxima: 3.0ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jan 2009 às 22:28)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 10.1ºC

T.Minima: -1.2ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jan 2009 às 22:44)

Extremos do dia:
2.1ºC 
8ºC


----------



## Sueste (8 Jan 2009 às 23:44)

Boa noite,

*Temp. Máx.* 11.1ºC
*Temp. Min.* 1.7ºC (23h)


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

Neste momento tenho 2,3ºC (A subir)
Humidade nos 81%

A Geada já esteve mais longe...


*Extremos de Hoje:*


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

*Extremos do dia 08.Janeiro.2009*

Temp. Máxima: *8,6ºC*
Temp. Minima: *0,1ºC*


----------



## JoãoDias (9 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

Extremos dignos de Bragança 

Mínima: -3.3ºC
Máxima: 5.1ºC


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jan 2009 às 00:03)

Dados de hoje:
Tmáx: 10,2ºC
Tmin: 2,1ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (9 Jan 2009 às 00:07)

Extremos de hoje ( 8 Janeiro 2009)

T. Máxima: *9.6ºC *(10:36)

T. Mínima: *1.8ºC* (8:18)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jan 2009 às 00:08)

Extremos do dia 8 de Janeiro:

Tm: *1,2 ºC*
Tx: *8,6 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 00:39)

Extremos do dia 8:
Mínima: -0,7ºC
Máxima:9,7ºC

agora tenho 1,0ºC


----------



## ct5iul (9 Jan 2009 às 09:01)

Bom dia 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMPERATURAS DO DIA 08-01-2009

TEMP MINIMA= 09ºC ÁS 08:01
TEMP MAXIMA= 6.4ºC ÁS 14:21

A TEMPERATURA ESTEVE ESTAGNADA NOS 3.4ºC ENTRE AS 21:15 E AS 23:00
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

TEMPERATURA MINIMA REGISTADA DIA 09-01-2009 ENTRE AS 00:00 E AS 06:45

TEMP MINIMA= 00ºC ÁS 04:25
TEMP ÁS 06:45 = 02ºC 

DESTAQUE PARA O ALARME DE GEADA TOCOU TODA A NOITE QUANDO SAI DE CASA ÁS 06:50 ALGUNS CARROS TINHAM UMA CAMADA DE GELO NOS VIDROS


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 11:22)

Temperatura minima desta noite:

*-1,6ºC*


----------



## Sueste (9 Jan 2009 às 11:51)

A temperatura minima foi de 0.0ºC aqui na Fuzeta o que para esta zona do litoral algarvio é muito baixa, não estamos habituados 

Será que na proxima madrugada a temperatura será assim tão baixa como nesta que passou para esta zona do Algarve?


----------



## amarusp (9 Jan 2009 às 12:04)

Uma metereologista do IM disse à TSF que  na próxima madrugada poderá never em Lisboa e Algarve!!


----------



## Saul Monteiro (9 Jan 2009 às 12:15)

Temperatura mínima desta noite:

0.8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jan 2009 às 12:38)

T.Minima de hoje:

*-4.0ºC*


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 12:49)

Mínima de hoje *-1,8ºC*  Muita geada até meio da manha


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2009 às 12:52)

Por cá mínima espetacular de 0.7ºC  com muita geada a acompanhar


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 13:46)

mínima de hoje---------- *-1.1ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2009 às 15:56)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 7,6 ºC (15h00)
Mínima = - 1,5 ºC (07h40)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 6,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020Pa

*Céu limpo, vento fraco e geada.*

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 14,2 (dia 1); Temp. Mínima =* - 1,5 ºC* (dia 9).


----------



## snowstorm (9 Jan 2009 às 17:06)

Pelas 7h00 da manhã

Vila Franca de Xira 
Hoje    -1,5ºC (muita geada)
Ontem +3,0ºC

Registos do meu automóvel não sei se são de confiar.


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 17:22)

*Extremos do dia 09.Janeiro.2009*

Temp. Máxima: *5,2ºC*
Temp. Minima: *-1,6ºC*

Precipitação: *1,0mm*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jan 2009 às 18:35)

Boa Noite

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 9.0ºC

T.Minima: -4.0ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Jan 2009 às 19:40)

Boas!

Extremos do dia: 

MIN: 1.9ºC
MAX: 8.0ºC

_Precipitação: 0_


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 20:33)

*(09-01-2009)

t.max:  13.4ºC
t.min:  -1.1ºC*


----------



## joaoj (9 Jan 2009 às 21:35)

Ola a todos

Minima de hoje: -8.4 ºC

Maxima: 3.6 ºC
Serei  recordista das estacoes privadas ?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

Temperaturas de hoje

Dados -1.9/7.8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *-0,3 ºC*
Tx: *9,3 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## apaxe (9 Jan 2009 às 22:27)

Em Riachos, a 5 km do Entroncamento e a 4 km de Torres Novas cairam á pouco uns farrapitos de neve.
Estava em casa de um amigo que ia de viagem, ele estava a carregar o carro que é azul escuro e perguntou-me se estavam a fazer alguma queimada, pois em cima do carro eram só bocaditos brancos que pareciam cinza, fomos a ver e era NEVE.
Eram cerca de 21.45h.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2009 às 22:46)

Extremos do dia:
0.6ºC \ 9.1ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (10 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

Extremos de hoje (9-01-2009):

T.Máxima: *9.6ºC*

T.Mínima: *0.8ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jan 2009 às 00:08)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: 9,0ºC
Tmin: -0,3ºC


----------



## Nuno (10 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

Max 9ºC Mini -1,2


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2009 às 00:37)

Extremos do dia 9:

-4,4ºC / 0,8ºC


----------



## Turista (10 Jan 2009 às 00:47)

Extremos de dia 9:

Min - 2,2ºC (a temperatura mais baixa registada pela minha estação até hoje aqui em Peniche)
Máx - 10,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2009 às 01:23)

Neste momento tenho 5,2ºC


*Extremos de Ontem:*


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2009 às 03:31)

*Extremos do dia 9 de Janeiro:*

Tmin: *-0,9ºC**
Tmáx: 8,4ºC

*Temperatura mais baixa desde que tenho a estação - Dezembro de 2007.

Pode não ter sido um dia de neve por aqui, mas foi a primeira vez que aqui geou, desde que estou no meteoPT

Na manhã de ontem, vista da minha janela:


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 03:48)

Min: -1,8ºC
Máx: 10,4ºC

Rajada máxima de 21km/h


----------



## ct5iul (10 Jan 2009 às 09:53)

BOM DIA 

TEMPERATURAS DIA 09-01-2009

TEMP MINIMA= 00ºC ás 04:26
TEMP MAXIMA= 7.9ºC ás 12:52

ONTEM ÁS 22:40 ESTAVAO 2.6ºC A TEMPERATURA COMEÇOU A SUBIR ÁS00:40 JA ESTAVA COM 3.8ºC
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMPERATURA MINIMA DIA 10-01-2009 ENTRE AS 00:00 E AS 06:50

TEMP MINIMA= 1,1ºC ás 06:42


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jan 2009 às 10:11)

Bom Dia

T.Minima de hoje foi de -0.4ºC


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2009 às 10:25)

A mínima de hoje foi de *3,2ºC*. Não tenho muitas esperanças de que seja ultrapassada antes da meia-noite.


----------



## Sueste (10 Jan 2009 às 11:31)

Olá bom dia!

Por cá a minima ficou-se pelos 0.2ºC


----------



## João Soares (10 Jan 2009 às 12:32)

E mais uma minima abaixo de 0º 

Minima: *-1,4ºC*


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 12:47)

Mínima de *0,5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2009 às 18:27)

Temperaturas de hoje.

Dados -1.0/7.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (10 Jan 2009 às 18:30)

*Extremos do dia 10.Janeiro.2009*

Temp. Máxima: *7,7ºC*
Temp. Minima: *-1,4ºC*


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2009 às 18:55)

*(10-01-2009)

t.max:  13.2ºC
t.min:  1.6ºC*


----------



## Minho (10 Jan 2009 às 19:40)

Extremos de 09-Jan

Max: 2.8ºC 
Min:  -0.7ºC


Extremos de 10-Jan

Max: 7.0ºC 
Min:  -2.6ºCºC


----------



## storm (10 Jan 2009 às 20:05)

Temperatura minima: 3ºC
Temperatura actual: 6.3ºC

Dia de céu limpo, sol, frio e vento fraco a mistura.


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2009 às 21:04)

Extremos de hoje:

-5,4ºC / 4,0ºC


----------



## HotSpot (10 Jan 2009 às 21:32)

Extremos 09/01/2009 *-3,9/10,3*
Extremos 10/01/2009 *0,2/9,1*


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Jan 2009 às 22:17)

Boas! Aqui vão os extremos do dia:

MIN 3.4ºC
MAX 8.9ºC

Precipitação 0.5 mm


----------



## Z13 (10 Jan 2009 às 22:17)

Extremos de hoje:

Temp. Máxima: *+5,0ºC*
Temp. Minima: *-6,7ºC*


Neste momento registo  *-3,1ºC* e *95%* de *HR*

Está um luar tão forte que dá para ler um livro, lá fora!


________________


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 22:29)

Hoje

Mínima:*0,5ºC*
Máxima:*8,6ºC*

Rajada máxima: *23,4km/h ESE*

Agora sigo com 3,1ºC estabilizada a temperatura


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jan 2009 às 22:43)

Boa Noite

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 10.2ºC

T.Minima: -0.4ºC

Por agora sigo com 1.4ºC e o céu está limpinho.


----------



## henriquesillva (10 Jan 2009 às 22:43)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...........................1.6º
T máx..........................9.6º

H min............................53%
H máx...........................78%

Pressão actual................1027 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2009 às 00:00)

Neste momento tenho *4,3ºC*

*Extremos de Ontem:*


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2009 às 01:00)

*Extremos do dia 10 de Janeiro:*

Tmin: 1,0ºC
Tmáx: 8,4ºC
Precipitação: 0,6mm


Toda a precipitação ocorreu sob a forma de aguaceiros e às primeiras horas do dia, tendo sido toda ela precipitação liquida!


----------



## Sueste (11 Jan 2009 às 09:46)

Olá bom dia,

A minha minima desta vez ficou-se pelos 2.1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2009 às 11:29)

Extremos de ontem:

Tm: *2,1 ºC*
Tx: *8,7 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,8 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2009 às 11:31)

Hoje, mínima de *2,9 ºC* numa noite de céu limpo e vento fraco.
Agora, o céu continua limpo e o vento fraco, a temperatura sobe bastante em relação aos últimos dias.
Estou já com *7,6 ºC* e com destaque para a pressão, que já vai nos *1029,5 hPa*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Jan 2009 às 11:40)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de -0.6ºC e claro houve geada.

Neste momento estão já 10.0ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jan 2009 às 12:12)

Bom dia,

Extremos do dia de ontem:
Tmáx: 10,3ºC
Tmin: 0,9ºC


----------



## João Soares (11 Jan 2009 às 13:07)

Minima: *+0,6ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Jan 2009 às 17:55)

Quando existem eventos especiais, como é o caso, que sossegado fica este cantinho...
Creio que já posso avançar com os extremos do dia, pois a mínima não vai ser batida até à meia noite, nem a máxima vai ser alterada, obviamente:
T. Mínima: 2.7ºC
T. Máxima: 9.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2009 às 18:22)

Temperaturas de hoje.

Dados -1.0/11.2ºC.


----------



## João Soares (11 Jan 2009 às 19:17)

*Extremos do dia 11.Janeiro.2009*

Temp. Máxima: *10,7ºC*
Temp. Minima: *0,6ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jan 2009 às 20:12)

Extremos de hoje:

Máximo Hoje:  12.6 ºC (14:42) 
Mínimo Hoje:  -0.8 ºC (04:25)


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2009 às 20:29)

Extremos de hoje:

-3,2ºC / 6,2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jan 2009 às 21:05)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 9,8 ºC (15h18)
Mínima = - 0,2 ºC (06h07)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 5,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1030Pa

*Mais um dia com temperatura mínima negativa; ainda é possível encontrar alguma neve em locais onde não deu o sol.*

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 14,2 (dia 1); Temp. Mínima = - 1,5 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2009 às 21:21)

7,2ºC neste momento e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Z13 (11 Jan 2009 às 21:40)

Hoje quero destacar a temperatura mínima registada na minha estação, *-5,6ºC*, por ter sido atingida às 9h04 da manhã 

A máxima foi para os *+10,4ºC*, potenciada pelo sol que se fez sentir.



Neste momento estão lá fora *-3,5ºC*

Com uma *HR* de *87%*




________________


----------



## henriquesillva (11 Jan 2009 às 21:46)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min....................................4.3º
T máx..................................11.6º

H min..................................43%
H máx.................................64%

Pressão actual......................1029 hPa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

Boa Noite

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 13.3ºC

T.Minima: -0.6ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

Eis os meus dados de hoje

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
domingo, 11 de Janeiro de 2009 21:30:37

Temperature (°C):
Tmax - 21,4ºC
Current          17,1
Trend (per hour) -0,2
Average today    17,1
Wind chill       17,1
Heat index       17,1
Dew Point        14,5
Rel Humidity     85%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     3,6 E
Average Speed    2,0 E

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      1,5
Total yesterday  7,2
Total this month 55,8
Total this year  55,8

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1022,9
Trend (per hour) +0,1


----------



## Turista (11 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

Extremos para Peniche, dia 11 de Janeiro:

Min - 2,4ºC 
Máx - 11,2ºC

De momento 7,2ºC e 72% e HR


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2009 às 23:16)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de 0,8ºc e a máxima de  12,0ºC

Rajada máxima de 24,2km/h E

Agora tenho de temperatura 5,2ºC e vento fraco a humidade é de 72%


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

Neste momento tenho *6,4ºC*, praticamente estagnados...

*Extremos de Hoje:*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *2,9 ºC*
Tx: *11,9 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jan 2009 às 23:56)

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx: 12,2ºC
Tmin: 1,4ºC


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2009 às 00:15)

Porque todos os dias, vários membros espalhados de norte a sul do país e até das ilhas, escrevem no fórum os extremos que diariamente registam nas suas estações meteorológicas amadoras, aqui ficam também os meus: 

*Extremos do dia 11 de Janeiro:*
Tmin: 2,6ºC
Tmáx: 10,5ºC

Actualmente: 7,0ºC e 59% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Teles (12 Jan 2009 às 00:18)

Temperatura actual -0.2


----------



## NunoBrito (12 Jan 2009 às 00:22)

Temperatura exterior: *6,3ºc*
Humidade relativa: *63%*
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): *offºc*
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill ): *6,0ºc*
Pressão: *1031hPa*
Velocidade do vento: *0,7Km/h - N*
Precipitação: *0,0mm desde as 00h00m*


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

Céu limpo e -2,3ºC por aqui.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2009 às 00:28)

Estou com céu limpo, vento fraco e *5,2 ºC*, humidade de *78 %*.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jan 2009 às 00:33)

Dia 11 janeiro
Mínima: -4,5ºC
Máxima: 9,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (12 Jan 2009 às 01:25)

Bem, mesmo com céu limpo e vento fraco
A temperatura nao desce, devido ao que?
Devido à pressão alta, que me faz a temperatura elevada

Temp: *4,1ºC*

Esta noite, se descer abaixo dos 3º ja me dou por feliz e contente


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2009 às 07:33)

Bons Dias!

Hoje, a Temperatura Mínima foi mais baixa que a dos últimos dias, com *3,2ºC*

Neste momento tenho 4,6ºC
Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1029 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 1,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,8ºC/h


----------



## ct5iul (12 Jan 2009 às 08:23)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
BOM DIA


----------



## storm (12 Jan 2009 às 08:30)

Temperatura minima: 3.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 4ºC


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2009 às 08:50)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e -5,0ºC neste momento.

Mínima de -6,5ºC com formação de geada.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2009 às 09:34)

Bom dia.
A noite foi fresca e em consonância com as anteriores.
A temperatura mínima observada foi de *2,7 ºC* e, neste momento, o céu continua limpo e o vento fraco.
A humidade está nos *75 %* e a pressão já subiu até aos *1030,0 hPa*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jan 2009 às 09:39)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de -1.4ºC com formação de geada, neste momento estão 3.1ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jan 2009 às 10:24)

Bom dia!
Noite fresca, como as anteriores, mínima de 2.7ºC.
O dia amanhece limpo, com vento fraco, pressão atmosférica nos 1029hpa, e a temperatura, de momento, nos 6.7ºC.
Hoje sem dúvida vai subir acima dos 10ºC, algo que não acontece há 4 dias.
Mas ainda fresco para o habitual por aqui...


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2009 às 10:41)

Noite muito fria aqui por Bragança

Mínima de *-7.5ºC*

O rio Fervença chegou mesmo a congelar....  




________________


----------



## actioman (12 Jan 2009 às 10:46)

Por cá, ainda se desceu até aos 1ºC. Havia uma bela geada e tudo. 

Neste momento registo 6ºC e um belo dia de céu azul com alguns cirrus, que vistos na imagem de satélite mais parecem ser chemtrails .


----------



## vinc7e (12 Jan 2009 às 10:47)

bom dia,

por aqui registei uma minima de -4.0ºC

neste momento sigo com 3.8ºC


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2009 às 11:02)

Apesar do céu quase limpo a temperatura não tem subido muito, ainda registo -1,8ºC.


----------



## Turista (12 Jan 2009 às 11:04)

Bom dia a todos,

por Peniche um dia bem solarengo, céu limpo.
Sigo com 8,8ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2009 às 11:05)

actioman disse:


> Por cá, ainda se desceu até aos 1ºC. Havia uma bela geada e tudo.



Infelizmente, o tempo frio vai deixar-nos esta noite.
A temperatura mínima vai subir significativamente, mas, para já, estamos com uma ligeira anomalia negativa, devido a estes dias mais frescos.

---

Agora, pela Portela - o meu local de trabalho  - sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura a rondar, talvez, os *7 / 8 ºC*.


----------



## Fil (12 Jan 2009 às 11:41)

Boas. Por aqui tive uma mínima de -5,0ºC, a esta hora ainda tenho apenas 0,1ºC apesar do céu quase limpo.


----------



## F_R (12 Jan 2009 às 11:48)

Boas pessoal

Por cá céu limpo e a temperatura a subir a bom ritmo

Neste momento *8.7ºC*, depois de uma mínima de *2.4ºC*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jan 2009 às 11:53)

voltamos a normalidade neste momento ceu limpo 7ºc!


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2009 às 11:53)

Bom dia

A temperatura está com dificuldade em subir hoje, a esta hora ainda registo 0.2ºC

Tive uma minima de -5.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2009 às 12:32)

Boas tardespor aqui se acordou com céu limpo e com algum .

Portanto o céu continua limpo e vento fraco,a minima hoje já se ficou pelo positivo chegou 1.4ºC e com alguma geada aqui pela zona.

Dados actuais 9.8ºC pressão 1029.5hpa e 54%hr.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jan 2009 às 12:42)

Extremos de ontem:

Máximo Ontem:  12.6 ºC (14:42) 
Mínimo Ontem:  -0.8 ºC (04:25)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2009 às 12:43)

Estou com céu limpo e já com *10,5 ºC*.


----------



## João Soares (12 Jan 2009 às 13:02)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *11,0ºC*

A minima desta noite foi a mais alta das últmas 4 noites, sendo de *2,6ºC*


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2009 às 13:41)

Por aqui foi mais uma noite de muito frio a mínima foi de *0,5ºC*

Mas o dia já se nota muito mais quente tenho agora 14,2ºC, humidade de 46% e vento fraco quase sempre a 0,0km/h a rajada máxima foi de 10,8km/h  :P


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2009 às 13:47)

Boa tarde.

Mais uma noite gélida por Bragança, mínima de -7.8ºC.


----------



## Lousano (12 Jan 2009 às 14:02)

Segue com 11.3º

A mínima mais uma vez foi alterada devido ao calor das chaminés de edifícios vizinhos.


----------



## Serrano (12 Jan 2009 às 14:03)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com uns agradáveis 9.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade, onde ainda permanece alguma neve nos locais mais abrigados. No meu posto de observação, a temperatura desceu durante a noite até -0.5 graus.


----------



## ct5iul (12 Jan 2009 às 14:08)

LISBOA - AJUDA - MONSANTO
BOA TARDE

Temp actual:11.9ºC/ UTC 13:55
Temp ao sol:14.6ºC/ UTC 13:55
Ponto orvalho:6ºC/ UTC 13:55
Sensação Térmica:9ºC/ UTC 13:55
Pressão: 1028.7Hpa UTC 13:55
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 0.4 km/h UTC 13:55
Escala de Beaufort :1
Direção do Vento: W UTC 13:55
Temperatura do vento: 11.9ºC 13:55
Humidade Relativa: 71 % UTC 13:55
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 13:55
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado UTC 13:55
Altitude: 110Metros

VENTO VARIÁVEL  ENTRE OS 02KM/H E OS 8KM/H A PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA TEM TENDÊNCIA A DESCER POSSIBILIDADE DE CHUVA NAS PRÓXIMAS 24/H

BEM PARA QUEM MORA NA ZONA DO CACÉM  AQUI FICA UMA PAGINA DE UM COLEGA RADIOAMADOR QUE TEM A SUA ESTAÇÃO METEOROLÓGICA COM WEBCAM A ENVIAR DADOS ONLINE: http://www.ct2jko.com/OMAC/home.htm


----------



## João Soares (12 Jan 2009 às 14:12)

Já começam a entrar nuvens altas.
O vento ja se intesifica.
A temperatura sobe.
A Pressão desce.


Temp: *13,3ºC*
Pressao: *1025mb/hPa*


----------



## Skizzo (12 Jan 2009 às 14:13)

Tive uma mínima de 5,0ºC

Sigo com 14,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2009 às 14:18)

Boas,por aqui o céu continua limpo tirando algumas altas,mas para o fim do dia é provavél apareça mais nuvens,mas para isso vamos esperar.

Dados 11.3ºC com 52%hr.

Até logo


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jan 2009 às 14:18)

Tal como previsto, a minha estação entrou novamente na casa dos 2 digitos.
Sigo com 10.6ºC, céu praticamente limpo, embora comecem a aparecer uns cirrus, vento fraco...
A pressão terá talvez começado a cair, estava nos 1030, vai nos 1029hpa...


----------



## João Soares (12 Jan 2009 às 14:21)

Skizzo disse:


> Tive uma mínima de 5,0ºC
> 
> Sigo com 14,4ºC



Em relação aos outros dias, a máxima disparou (como o previsto)

Daqui à umas horitas temos chuva pela certa 

Temp: *13.5ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (12 Jan 2009 às 14:22)

Por aqui a temperatura mínima ficou nos *-0,8ºC*.

Neste momento, e já bem mais quente, sigo com:
T: *10,9ºC*
HR: *53%*
P: *1027,3mb/hPa*


----------



## F_R (12 Jan 2009 às 14:28)

Por cá neste momento já 12.6ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jan 2009 às 15:04)

Sigo com a máxima do dia, até ao momento: 11.3ºC, pressão atmosférica vai caindo ligeiramente: 1028hpa...
Chuva a caminho??


----------



## João Soares (12 Jan 2009 às 15:12)

mr. phillip disse:


> *Chuva a caminho??*



Hoje, a possibilidade de chuva no Minho e Douro Litoral 

......................................................................................................
Céu cada vez mais nublado e *12,4ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (12 Jan 2009 às 16:04)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Em relação aos outros dias, a máxima disparou (como o previsto)
> 
> Daqui à umas horitas temos chuva pela certa
> 
> Temp: *13.5ºC*



Sim, mas já ontem tive uma maxima altita, acima dos 13ºC. 
Mas agora vem aí chuva, as máximas vão baixar mas as mínimas devem subir para valores normais


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2009 às 16:15)

Boa tarde

Por agora sigo com 2.3ºC, a máxima ficou-se por uns frescos 2.6ºC

Ainda resistem algumas marcas do nevão em toda a cidade


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (12 Jan 2009 às 16:31)

por aqui sigo com 3º e ceu ja bastante nublado espera se outra queda de neve aqui para montalegre hoje a noite ja vamos para o 5 nevão ..


cump 
miguel moura


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2009 às 16:36)

Por aqui já atingimos a temperatura máxima, que ficou nos *+5,1ºC*.


Neste momento já só estão *+3,9* e a temperatura vai descendo...


Era bom que continuasse a descer até chegar a precipitação....




________________


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jan 2009 às 16:39)

A máxima do dia já lá vai, e ficou nos 11.4ºC... 
Por agora 10.6ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (12 Jan 2009 às 17:02)

E estamos de volta a normalidade, por aqui máxima de 10,3ºC embora a miníma tenha sido muito mais baixa, 3,6ºC, actualmente tenho 9,4ºC, céu pouco nublado por cirrus e vento fraco.


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2009 às 17:21)

Céu cada vez mais nublado...

*+1,5ºC*

e a minha estação já dá neve  




________________


----------



## João Soares (12 Jan 2009 às 17:47)

Skizzo disse:


> Sim, mas já ontem tive uma maxima altita, acima dos 13ºC.
> Mas agora vem aí chuva, as máximas vão baixar mas as mínimas devem subir para valores normais



Skizzo, a tua zona ou é demasiado quente ou tens o sensor demasiado exposto a zonas calorifricas. Não deves ter o sensor escostado ha uma parede onde bate o sol de forma directa.
A melhor maneira era tentares arranjar outra zona para pores o teu sensor, fora das radiaçoes, afastado de paredes ou mesmo tira-o de zonas onde haja fontes de calor.

(desculpa se está muito complicado o texto) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Céu encoberto e vento fraco
Temp: *10,2ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (12 Jan 2009 às 17:48)

Aqui já desce rápido e vai nos 8.7ºC.
Nunca se sabe que surpresas podemos encontrar quando a neblusidade entrar.
Nova t.:8.5ºC.


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2009 às 17:53)

thunderboy disse:


> Aqui já desce rápido e vai nos 8.7ºC.
> Nunca se sabe que surpresas podemos encontrar quando a neblusidade entrar.



Poucas... Estes dias de animação acima da média deixam depois um "mau hábito"  . A cota hoje certamente andará bem longe dos valores do dia 9 e 10! 
Quando a nebulosidade entrar é provável que a temperatura até suba um bocado.


----------



## thunderboy (12 Jan 2009 às 17:55)

Isso sim é uma verdade, quanto mais temos mais queremos.

T:8.0ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 18:22)

Bragança 1.0º...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jan 2009 às 18:24)

Boa Noite

Por cá a Máxima de hoje foi de 13.8ºC, por agora estão 7.7ºC e céu pouco nublado.

T.Minima de hoje:-1.4ºC


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2009 às 18:24)

Apesar da nebulosidade, a estação do *Fil* em Bragança está com uma temperatura interessante.
Marca agora 1,7ºC.
Se calhar ainda têm alguma surpresa, quando a chuva entrar 







---------------

Por aqui estão a entrar nuvens baixas vindas de oeste.
Vento nulo e temperatura estagnada nos 9,1ºC.
A humidade é que já está a subir. 73% de momento.


----------



## Rog (12 Jan 2009 às 18:40)

Boa noite,
Por aqui a temperatura desce de forma significativa, vai nos 9,7ºC, o que sugere uma boa mínima a se manter o céu pouco nublado.
88%HR
1029hpa


----------



## Lousano (12 Jan 2009 às 18:41)

Depois de uma máxima de 14,1º, segue neste momente 9,5º

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (12 Jan 2009 às 18:41)

Depois de uma máxima de *13.3ºC*, neste momento ainda *10.4ºC*

Vêem-se algumas nuvens ao longe
Pode ser que ela  também cá chegue


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2009 às 18:42)

AnDré disse:


>



Notam-se bem os rastos dos aviões  por cá estou com 9.4ºC e alguma humidade 68%.


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2009 às 18:44)

Boas

A mínima aqui em Setúbal foi de 0,5ºC e a máxima foi de 14,6ºC...

A rajada máxima foi de 19,3km/h

Actualmente sigo com 8,8ºC, 80%HR, 1025hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Filipe (12 Jan 2009 às 18:47)

Boa Tarde! por aqui 3.5ºC. será que também posso ter algumas surpresas?


----------



## Fil (12 Jan 2009 às 18:49)

AnDré disse:


> Apesar da nebulosidade, a estação do *Fil* em Bragança está com uma temperatura interessante.
> Marca agora 1,7ºC.
> Se calhar ainda têm alguma surpresa, quando a chuva entrar



Já baixou até aos 1,0ºC, voltou a subir até aos 1,7ºC e agora está nos 1,3ºC. Não acredito muito em surpresas, mas é esperar para ver.

Extremos de hoje: -5,0ºC / 3,2ºC.


----------



## kikofra (12 Jan 2009 às 18:54)

aqui ao final do dia haviam já  nuvens... a chuva vai chegar quando a Portugal??


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2009 às 18:57)

Tenho agora aqui 81%HR
Temperatura 8,4ºC a temperatura vai cair mais um pouco para depois subir de madrugada com a chegada da chuva isto em todo o pais o que não vai possibilitar queda de neve a cotas médias apenas a cotas altas...


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2009 às 19:02)

Fil disse:


> Já baixou até aos 1,0ºC, voltou a subir até aos 1,7ºC e agora está nos 1,3ºC. Não acredito muito em surpresas, mas é esperar para ver.
> 
> Extremos de hoje: -5,0ºC / 3,2ºC.




Pois eu acredito

Neste momento 1,5ºC na zona Oeste da cidade.

A neve deve começar a cair por volta das 23H30/24H00.
O GFS prevê cerca de 10mm de precipitação para esta zona. Será mais um belo nevão.

Amanhã é dia de acordar um pouco mais cedo, pois, devo ter de ir a pé para o trabalho...só espero não cair como na Sexta

A mínima de hoje foi de -6,6ºC


----------



## Lightning (12 Jan 2009 às 19:06)

Céu muito nublado, vento nulo. Nota-se menos frio do que costumava estar.


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2009 às 19:11)

Zoelae13 disse:


> e a minha estação já dá neve
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A minha também

Acho que se começam a reunir todas as condições...


1,4ºC, 76%HR e 1023hPa


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2009 às 19:16)

0.8ºC na zona sul da cidade.
Parece-me que Bragança vai ser marcada por um novo nevão, ao longo da madrugada.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jan 2009 às 19:22)

Tenho neve por aqui!!!. É a neve que ainda não derreteu...
Sigo com céu muito nublado, vento fraco de de de (o anemómetro ainda está a ser fabricado em taiwan), Humidade relativa de 78%, e temperatura de 6ºC - ou muito me engano ou os primeiros no distrito a ver neve serão os automobilistas no IP4 junto ao alto de espinho (a não ser que aumente a temperatura)
Mínima de hoje: -5,0ºC (ainda foi fresquinho) e a máxima: perdi os dados com o reset que fiz:assobio:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

Boas noites,por aqui a tarde foi de céu limpo com aparecimento de nuvens altas pelo final da tarde,mas as nuvens mais compactas devem aparecer daqui mais algumas horas

Quanto ao ambiente lá fora hoje já foi um bocadinho melhormáxima 12.3ºC,agora senhora que se segue agora,será ajá vai fazendo cá falta.

Dados actuais 5.8ºC e 63%hr.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 12,3 ºC (14h59)
Mínima = 2,7 ºC (07h45)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 7,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1028Pa

*Finalmente regresso às temperaturas mínimas positivas por Estremoz. Neste momento a estação assinala descida da pressão atmosférica e da temperatura (e Sábado terá começado a nevar com 3 ºC ...).*

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 14,2 (dia 1); Temp. Mínima = *- *1,5 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2009 às 19:31)

Gosto deste modelo...






© AEMET

e gosto destes dados:1,3ºC, 76%HR, -2ºC de ponto de orvalho e 1023hPa.


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2009 às 19:32)

Brigantia, a confirmar-se esse modelo, dará um nevão considerável


----------



## Fil (12 Jan 2009 às 19:35)

Bem, vocês estão mesmo confiantes no nevão... 

Gosto desse vosso positivismo, faz-me ter esperanças. Vamos aguardar, aqui apesar do céu nublado a temperatura continua a descer mesmo que lentamente. 1,0ºC neste momento.


----------



## stormy (12 Jan 2009 às 19:35)

hoje foi um dia de extremos... a minima foi de -0.1Cº e , em lugares como bucelas, torres vedras e alcobaça foi de -2/-3Cº devido á maldita inversão...
a maxima foi de 10.4Cº o que é uma boa maxima atendendo á zona mas em zonas depressionarias como torres vedras e alcobaça a maxima chegou a 15Cº mesmo em bucelas a maxima deve ter sido elevada pois quando lá passei vindo da escola ( 17h) estavam 12Cº contra os 9Cº daqui
agora estao 7.9Cº e o ar maritimo mais quente já deve estar a entrar


----------



## DRC (12 Jan 2009 às 19:36)

Tempo Actual em:

*PÓVOA DE SANTA IRIA (LISBOA)*

Temperatura: 6,9ºC

*SABUGAL (GUARDA)*

Temperatura: 3,8ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2009 às 19:37)

Por aqui ainda vai descendo mas não deve faltar já muito para subir...

Tenho agora 7,6ºC e 86%HR

E no meu entender vai ser difícil nevar em Bragança ainda que não seja impossível...poderá nevar logo no inicio da frente mas depois acredito mais em chuva do que neve, mas é apenas a minha opinião!!


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 19:39)

Fil disse:


> Bem, vocês estão mesmo confiantes no nevão...
> 
> Gosto desse vosso positivismo, faz-me ter esperanças. Vamos aguardar, aqui apesar do céu nublado a temperatura continua a descer mesmo que lentamente. 1,0ºC neste momento.



Sinceramente eu não tou tão confiante assim...mas acredito em neve no distrito, mas nas aldeias mais elevadas.


----------



## DRC (12 Jan 2009 às 19:47)

Assim que a frente entrar as temperaturas deverão subir
pelo que as hipóteses de neve irão "pelo cano abaixo",
pelo menos em Bragança uma vez que nas serras envolventes
deverá cair um nevão (dependendo da quantidade de precipitação)
Quanto ás capitais de distrito a que apresenta mais possibilidades
de queda de neve é a Guarda devido á sua altitude.


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2009 às 19:51)

Bem, um nevão também não diria.
No entanto alguns flocos de neve com o entrar da chuva, parecem-me prováveis.

Mas depois com o avançar da frente, a temperatura deverá subir.

Para já, todo o distrito se encontra fresquinho.







------------

Por aqui sigo com 8,5ºC
A lua está agora a nascer!


----------



## Lightning (12 Jan 2009 às 19:54)

Céu cada vez mais nublado. O vento continua nulo. Está bastante frio.


----------



## Rog (12 Jan 2009 às 19:57)

Boa noite,
Sigo com a temperatura a descer significativamente e vai nos 8,3ºC
Mantêm-se o céu nublado
86%HR
a média do vento é de apenas 2km/h


----------



## storm (12 Jan 2009 às 19:58)

Temperatura actual: 10ºC

Dia de céu limpo, sol, agora ja mais ao por do sol comeou a aparecer muitas nuvens mas ainda ao longe.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2009 às 19:59)

Boas Noites!

Dia de Céu Limpo, e Vento em geral Fraco, por cá... No entanto, com o avançar da tarde, foi aparecendo Neblusidade, que neste momento cobre o Céu quase por completo! A Temperatura está praticamente estagnada, num valor muito mais alto que as Temperaturas Máximas destes últimos dias! O Meu corpo já se ressente, não fosse, eu, estar com "Calor"!


Neste momento tenho então 11,3ºC
Humidade nos 88%
Pressão a 1027 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de SSE (158º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,2ºC/h

A Temperatura Máxima de hoje atingiu os *14,7ºC*


----------



## Vince (12 Jan 2009 às 20:01)

As cotas teoricamente são elevadas (acima dos 1100m), para o IM menos (800m) e o que é certo é que ainda existe frio instalado pelo nordeste e a saída das 12Z do GFS aumentou um pouco a intensidade da precipitação. Talvez ambos os factores conjugados ajudem a alguma animação no nordeste.













E a frente parece bastante activa:


----------



## Filipe (12 Jan 2009 às 20:01)

O IM já têm alerta amarelo para queda de enve em alguns distritos do norte/certo de Portugal... nomeadamente a Guarda a partir dos 800 m... Porreiro pá, porreiro... lol


----------



## Lousano (12 Jan 2009 às 20:13)

Ainda vai descendo , mas muito devagar... 8,9º


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 20:19)

No IM já se vê alguma precipitação no radar...
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jan 2009 às 20:23)

Por aqui começa a entrar alguma nebulosidade...
8.5ºC


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2009 às 20:25)

Filipe disse:


> O IM já têm alerta amarelo para queda de enve em alguns distritos do norte/certo de Portugal... nomeadamente a Guarda a partir dos 800 m... Porreiro pá, porreiro... lol



*Viana do Castelo, Braga, Vila Real, Bragança, Viseu e Guarda.*
Todos em Alerta Amarelo devido à queda de neve >800m.

Alerta válido até às 5:59 do dia de amanhã.


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 20:28)

AnDré disse:


> *Viana do Castelo, Braga, Vila Real, Bragança, Viseu e Guarda.*
> Todos em Alerta Amarelo devido à queda de neve >800m.
> 
> Alerta válido até às 5:59 do dia de amanhã.



E depois vir uma geadinha e acordar com tudo branquinho...só me deito quando vir precipitação e se for neve vai-me custar a ir para a cama!


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 20:29)

Por enquanto temperatura no 1º e humidade 75%...


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (12 Jan 2009 às 20:30)

Por aqui começou agora mesmo a cair uma saraivada ...  E  que bem sabe ouvir o barulho da saraiva no vidro do carro ..


Temperatura : 2,3º 

cump 


hoje a noite axo que por aqui a saraiva vai passar a neve ...


----------



## stormy (12 Jan 2009 às 20:35)

Vince disse:


> As cotas teoricamente são elevadas (acima dos 1100m), para o IM menos (800m) e o que é certo é que ainda existe frio instalado pelo nordeste e a saída das 12Z do GFS aumentou um pouco a intensidade da precipitação. Talvez ambos os factores conjugados ajudem a alguma animação no nordeste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



poderá esta frente ser considerada uma frente quente embora bastante activa é que como consequencia a temp subirá bastante...


----------



## vinc7e (12 Jan 2009 às 20:37)

boa noite,

por aqui maxima de 11.8ºC

agora sigo com 6.4ºC e  alguma chuva


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2009 às 20:41)

ferreira5 disse:


> E depois vir uma geadinha e acordar com tudo branquinho...só me deito quando vir precipitação e se for neve vai-me custar a ir para a cama!



Eu também vou esperar pelo início da precipitação...isto está no fio da navalha. Mas continuo com esperanças

1,6ºC, 77%HR, 1023hPa e -1ºC de ponto de orvalho.


----------



## Skizzo (12 Jan 2009 às 20:42)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Skizzo, a tua zona ou é demasiado quente ou tens o sensor demasiado exposto a zonas calorifricas. Não deves ter o sensor escostado ha uma parede onde bate o sol de forma directa.
> A melhor maneira era tentares arranjar outra zona para pores o teu sensor, fora das radiaçoes, afastado de paredes ou mesmo tira-o de zonas onde haja fontes de calor.



É da zona mesmo, já tive o sensor em 3 locais diferentes, e a temperatura é normalmente a mesma. O resto segui as recomendações necessárias claro.


----------



## João Soares (12 Jan 2009 às 20:50)

Skizzo disse:


> É da zona mesmo, já tive o sensor em 3 locais diferentes, e a temperatura é normalmente a mesma. O resto segui as recomendações necessárias claro.



Em que zona do Porto vives?

--------------------------------------------------------------

Céu muito nublado e *10,1ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (12 Jan 2009 às 20:51)

Pode ser que a frente traga esperanças para a serra d'aire já que estão 4.0ºC e a descer.


----------



## Skizzo (12 Jan 2009 às 20:52)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Em que zona do Porto vives?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Céu muito nublado e *10,1ºC*



zona do Bonfim, e tu?


----------



## Teles (12 Jan 2009 às 20:59)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado sem vento e com uma agradavel temperatura de 3.4


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 21:01)

Aí vem ela!
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2009 às 21:01)

0.0ºC.

As condições estão reunidas, resta saber quanto tempo a frente deixará a temperatura em valores compatíveis. De qualquer forma, acredito que neve durante a noite, mas para quem se deitar cedo amanhã não haverá muito para ver. Acredito que com o evoluir da madrugada a potencial queda de neve passe a chuva.

Não deixa de ser mais uma madrugada interessantíssima para o Nordeste  Mais uma!


----------



## thunderboy (12 Jan 2009 às 21:02)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*



teles disse:


> Por aqui o céu está muito nublado sem vento e com uma agradavel temperatura de 3.4



É o que eu disse à bocado pode ser ser que ainda venha a nevar alguns minutos antes da chuva comandar


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 21:03)

Pelo que observo no satélite, poderá haver uma diminuição de nebulusidade em Bragança durante alguns minutos o que poderá favorecer uma eventual descida da temperatura.


----------



## João Soares (12 Jan 2009 às 21:04)

Skizzo disse:


> zona do Bonfim, e tu?



Eu pertenço a parte de Vila Nova de Gaia, Canidelo.. Da zona da Foz, ja ves Canidelo e Afurada 
A zona de Bonfim, por acaso costuma ser a zona mais quente da Cidade do Porto

Continua a neblusidade, ainda nao choveu
Temp: *10,2ºC*


----------



## Lousano (12 Jan 2009 às 21:09)

Continua descendente 8,1º


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 21:14)

Mais um quarto de hora e está na altura de começar a ir à varanda...


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (12 Jan 2009 às 21:15)

Por aqui a saraiva passou a chuva ... Enfim axo que hoje so vai dar chuva 

boa noite


----------



## *Dave* (12 Jan 2009 às 21:15)

Neste momento:
T: *5,1ºC*
HR:* 66%*
P: *1023,6mb/hPa*


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 21:15)

Bgc disse:


> 0.0ºC.
> 
> As condições estão reunidas, resta saber quanto tempo a frente deixará a temperatura em valores compatíveis. De qualquer forma, acredito que neve durante a noite, mas para quem se deitar cedo amanhã não haverá muito para ver. Acredito que com o evoluir da madrugada a potencial queda de neve passe a chuva.
> 
> Não deixa de ser mais uma madrugada interessantíssima para o Nordeste  Mais uma!



Tás em Nogueira?
Por aí deve se começar a ver alguma coisa mais cedo que aqui!
Qual é a temperatura aí?


----------



## Skizzo (12 Jan 2009 às 21:16)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Eu pertenço a parte de Vila Nova de Gaia, Canidelo.. Da zona da Foz, ja ves Canidelo e Afurada
> A zona de Bonfim, por acaso costuma ser a zona mais quente da Cidade do Porto
> 
> Continua a neblusidade, ainda nao choveu
> Temp: *10,2ºC*



A zona entre o Bonfim, Gonçalo Cristóvão, Trindade, essa zona central faz parte de uma das ilhas de calor da cidade. Lembro-me de ter lido um estudo sobre isso há uns anos. No Verão se tiver calor, é insuportável. A tua zona, ser for como a Foz do Porto, deve ser bastante mais suave no Verão, não?

Agora 11,0ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Jan 2009 às 21:16)

Boas, por aqui estão a aparecer mais nuvens, mas ainda nada de assinalar:

A temperatura está nos 10.3ºC, bem mais quente que nos últimos dias por esta hora!

Até logo


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 21:17)

Skizzo disse:


> A zona entre o Bonfim, Gonçalo Cristóvão, Trindade, essa zona central faz parte de uma das ilhas de calor da cidade. Lembro-me de ter lido um estudo sobre isso há uns anos. No Verão se tiver calor, é insuportável. A tua zona, ser for como a Foz do Porto, deve ser bastante mais suave no Verão, não?
> 
> Agora 11,0ºC



Tá a chover no Porto ou já choveu?


----------



## vinc7e (12 Jan 2009 às 21:20)

Por aqui continua a chover 

temperatura: 6.3ºC


----------



## João Soares (12 Jan 2009 às 21:20)

Skizzo disse:


> A zona entre o Bonfim, Gonçalo Cristóvão, Trindade, essa zona central faz parte de uma das ilhas de calor da cidade. Lembro-me de ter lido um estudo sobre isso há uns anos. No Verão se tiver calor, é insuportável. A tua zona, ser for como a Foz do Porto, deve ser bastante mais suave no Verão, não?
> 
> Agora 11,0ºC



Por aqui, os Verões são fresquinhos.
Entre nevoeiros, nortadas e temperaturas baixas.. 
Aqui o problema e mais a noite, que a temperatura mal desce
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
A chuva ainda nao deu o ar da sua graça
Temp: *10.2ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (12 Jan 2009 às 21:21)

ferreira5 disse:


> Tá a chover no Porto ou já choveu?



Não choveu nem está a chover. Mas está encoberto.


----------



## amarusp (12 Jan 2009 às 21:22)

Temperatura actual 5,5ºC


----------



## Skizzo (12 Jan 2009 às 21:23)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Por aqui, os Verões são fresquinhos.
> Entre nevoeiros, nortadas e temperaturas baixas..
> Aqui o problema e mais a noite, que a temperatura mal desce
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Pois as minimas aqui também são altíssimas no Verão, é desconfortável para dormir. Mas é agradável para quem anda na rua, ou está numa esplanada.


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2009 às 21:26)

ferreira5 disse:


> Mais um quarto de hora e está na altura de começar a ir à varanda...




Sim, vai começar mais cedo do que esperava. 


1,6ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jan 2009 às 21:28)

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco de (a direcção agora é irrelevante - tenho o dedo indicador aleijado), a humidade subiu um pouco: 82% e a temperatura baixou ligeiramente: 5,5ºC.
Para mim, se há um local no distrito do Porto onde poderá nevar, será seguramente na zona do IP4 (para os aventureiros), no alto de espinho e serras da rendondeza. Quando tenho temperaturas abaixo de 6ºC e acima dos 4ºc há tendência para isto acontecer para aqueles lados.
De resto: Boa noite para todos os *meteorologicómanos* de Portugal e bons eventos.


----------



## Rog (12 Jan 2009 às 21:34)

A temperatura continua a descer regularmente, sigo com 7,3ºC a se manter o céu pouco nublado toda a noite poderia vir a ter mais uma mínima recorde (o que duvido, olhando o satélite existe a ameaça clara de nuvens vindas de NW, que fariam subir a temperatura)
87%HR
1029hpa
5,8km/h


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 21:34)

Bragança 1º, 76% HR


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2009 às 21:35)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bragança 1º, 76% HR



Aqui na zona Oeste, 1,6ºC(completamente estagnada) e 79%HR.


----------



## Lightning (12 Jan 2009 às 21:40)

Céu muito nublado, vento nulo e a temperatura parece que está a subir...


----------



## godzila (12 Jan 2009 às 21:46)

eu tenho uma temperatura de 3,4ºC.
não falta tudo para ter neve, aos 2ºc já se pode ver agua neve bastante bonita e como eu sou do centro ainda tenho o céu pouco nublado e a temperatura ainda pode baichar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2009 às 21:51)

Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado com vento nulo.

A temperatura a 2 m do solo marca 4.6ºC e a 13 m do solo marca 6.6ºC em qual temperatura hei-de confiar

Ambos sensores têm RS de pratos.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (12 Jan 2009 às 21:52)

por aqui a chuva passou a neve a cerca de 5 minutos ..

cump


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2009 às 21:52)

A precipitação deve estar a começar, não?








O radar de Palencia já mostra alguma na zona Oeste do distrito.


Ainda 1,6ºC e 79%HR


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 21:53)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> por aqui a chuva passou a neve a cerca de 5 minutos ..
> 
> cump



Era isso que eu estava à espera de ouvir!


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2009 às 21:53)

Neste momento tenho 11,0ºC, a variar +0,3ºC/h

Humidade nos 80%
Pressão a 1026 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de SSO (202º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,7ºC

O Céu continua Muito Nublado!


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2009 às 21:53)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> por aqui a chuva passou a neve a cerca de 5 minutos ..
> 
> cump





Qual é a temperatura actual?


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 21:54)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> por aqui a chuva passou a neve a cerca de 5 minutos ..
> 
> cump



Então a temperatura baixou?


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (12 Jan 2009 às 21:54)

temperatura actual 0.5º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2009 às 21:55)

Por cá, muita nebulosidade, mas nada de chuva.
Hoje está muito mais calor, veja-se que neste momento estão *8,4 ºC*.
Para quem já se tinha habituado a andar de manga curta com 3 ºC, começa a custar um pouco ter esta temperatura.


----------



## NorthWind (12 Jan 2009 às 21:55)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> por aqui a chuva passou a neve a cerca de 5 minutos ..
> 
> cump



Xi! A sério? Bem, estou  a ver que este Inverno está a ser " como os de antigamente" .

E já agora como é a neve? São aguaceiros fracos? Está a pegar?


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (12 Jan 2009 às 21:57)

de momento a neve esta a pegar pouco mas esta a pegar se as condiçoes se mantiverem acredito que de manha acordo com um nevão ..

cumprimentos


----------



## Acardoso (12 Jan 2009 às 22:00)

boa noite malta...

temp. min:1.7º
temp. max: 13.3º

sigo com:

pressao:1013.7hpa
vento fraco de (SE)
temp:8.9º
humid:73%


----------



## pedrorod (12 Jan 2009 às 22:01)

Boa Noite!
Parece que é hoje que vou estrear o pluviómetro
Por instantes teve a pingar, o que já deu para molhar a estrada.
Por hoje é claro que não vou ter neve, mas também me contento com a chuva que é bem precisa
Dados Actuais:
T:8.6ºC
HR:74%
Pressão:1018.5hPa, e a descer
Ps:Mais um nevão para Bragança?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2009 às 22:02)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> por aqui a chuva passou a neve a cerca de 5 minutos ..
> 
> cump



Então o pessoal da proteção civil se ponham a pau,estes ultimos 3 dias têm levado muita porrada.

Sem têm uma coisa a fazer é seguir o forum ficam actualizados na hora,é para isso que nós cá estamos


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jan 2009 às 22:03)

Lightning disse:


> Céu muito nublado, vento nulo e a temperatura parece que está a subir...



Está de facto a subir, tenho agora 9.2ºC quando já tive a temperatura na casa dos 7ºC
Muitas nuvens, e a pressão está ainda relativamente estável nos 1027hpa


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2009 às 22:05)

Por aqui já tive 7,2ºC mas a subida já se iniciou e agora tenho 8,3ºC e algumas nuvens...


----------



## João Soares (12 Jan 2009 às 22:06)

Começou agora a chover com *9,9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2009 às 22:06)

Alguma animação no mar...







Neste momento tenho 10,9ºC


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2009 às 22:07)

*ferreira5*, 0.1ºC neste momento na freguesia de Nogueira.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

Boa noite! Por cá dia de céu com poucas nuvens. Na próxima quarta feira de manhã está previsto mau tempo assim como na quinta feira á tarde. Poderá nevar na Montanha do Pico, quanto ás outras montanhas dos Açores isso é quase improvavel.

Tmin - 15ºC Tmax - 21,1ºC

Dados de hoje:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
segunda-feira, 12 de Janeiro de 2009 21:08:36

Temperature (°C):
Current          15,0
Trend (per hour) -0,1
Average today    15,2
Wind chill       15,0
Heat index       15,0
Dew Point        10,1
Rel Humidity     73%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     2,5 W
Average Speed    2,5 W

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,6
Total yesterday  1,5
Total this month 56,4
Total this year  56,4

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1027,9
Trend (per hour) +0,1


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 22:09)

Bgc disse:


> *ferreira5*, 0.1ºC neste momento na freguesia de Nogueira.



Quando vires algo avisa!


----------



## thunderboy (12 Jan 2009 às 22:09)

Gilmet disse:


> Alguma animação no mar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Será que se vai dissipar ou atingir a costa a todo o vapor


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

O muito meticuloso SnowForecast não se esquece de nós, reparem na precisão dele


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

Às 21h todo o Nordeste continuava bem fresco!
Miranda do Douro com -2,5ºC a liderar o Top das estações mais frias do país.


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

Bem já deve faltar muito pouco para começar a caír precipitação, agora sob que forma é que eu não sei...mas ansiosíssimo pr saber!


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

É a hora da verdade...aí vem ela.





© AEMET


1,7ºC e 79%HR


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

Com esta temperatura, temos água-neve, pelo menos, garantida.

Parece-me que, neste momento, a única incógnita será quanto tempo se aguentará.


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

Brigantia disse:


> É a hora da verdade...aí vem ela.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qual é o link?


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2009 às 22:22)

ferreira5 disse:


> Qual é o link?



http://www2.aemet.es/web/infmet/radar/radarre.html


Podes também usar este...
http://mural.uv.es/romona/Animacions/radar_anim.htm


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 22:23)

Brigantia disse:


> http://www2.aemet.es/web/infmet/radar/radarre.html



Obrigado!


----------



## NorthWind (12 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

Convém lembrar que além da queda de neve nas terras altas o IM também emitiu o aviso amrelo para a possibilidade de chuva forte no Norte. Vamos esperar o "embate".


Colegas do litoral Norte, como está a situação?


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

Sempre os do costume com a festarola toda...


----------



## João Soares (12 Jan 2009 às 22:26)

NorthWind disse:


> Colegas do litoral Norte, como está a situação?



Por Gaia, chove moderadamente com *8,6ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (12 Jan 2009 às 22:27)

A temperatura acabou de bater nos 3.9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2009 às 22:27)

mr. phillip disse:


> Sempre os do costume com a festarola toda...



Quando eu tiver a carta feita, prometo uma visita à bela cidade de Bragança e seus arredores. 

---

Estou com céu muito nublado e *8,3 ºC*, humidade nos *88 %*.


----------



## ruiadam (12 Jan 2009 às 22:32)

Boas a todos

Venho da cidade mais alta do país  para me juntar a este grupo de viciados nas condições do tempo. Como não tenho estação meteorológica coloco os dados a que tenho acesso via net
Para já nada de precipitação, nem líquida, nem sólida. Existe alguma nebulosidade, penso estar prevista para esta noite queda de neve.

Temp: 2,1º
vento: 13,7 km/h
Humidade: 87%


----------



## *Dave* (12 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

Por aqui está tudo completamente diferente de há uns dias .

T: *4,6ºC*
HR: *69%*
P: *1021,8mb/hPa*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jan 2009 às 22:35)

boa noite 7ºc e começa a chover!


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2009 às 22:35)

ruiadam disse:


> Boas a todos
> 
> Venho da cidade mais alta do país  para me juntar a este grupo de viciados nas condições do tempo. Como não tenho estação meteorológica coloco os dados a que tenho acesso via net
> Para já nada de precipitação, nem líquida, nem sólida. Existe alguma nebulosidade, penso estar prevista para esta noite queda de neve.
> ...



Welcome!


----------



## kikofra (12 Jan 2009 às 22:36)

ruiadam disse:


> Boas a todos
> 
> Venho da cidade mais alta do país  para me juntar a este grupo de viciados nas condições do tempo. Como não tenho estação meteorológica coloco os dados a que tenho acesso via net
> Para já nada de precipitação, nem líquida, nem sólida. Existe alguma nebulosidade, penso estar prevista para esta noite queda de neve.
> ...


bem-vindo


----------



## Fil (12 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

Bem vindo ruiadam!






Pelo radar já devia estar a cair qualquer coisa, mas ainda não cai nada... 

Temperatura de 1,0ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (12 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

Como vão em bragança?neve\água-neve\chuva

T. actual: 3.8ºC(não faz mal sonhar)


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

ruiadam disse:


> Boas a todos
> 
> Venho da cidade mais alta do país  para me juntar a este grupo de viciados nas condições do tempo. Como não tenho estação meteorológica coloco os dados a que tenho acesso via net
> Para já nada de precipitação, nem líquida, nem sólida. Existe alguma nebulosidade, penso estar prevista para esta noite queda de neve.
> ...



Bem vindo!


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

thunderboy disse:


> Como vão em bragança?neve\água-neve\chuva
> 
> T. actual: 3.8ºC(não faz mal sonhar)



Vim da varanda à 5 minutos e aínda não caía nada...mas as partes altas da cidade têm a cor do céu bem interessante...
e só volto quando me derem alguma notícia aqui no fórum!


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 22:39)

Para já 1º!


----------



## ogalo (12 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

ruiadam disse:


> Boas a todos
> 
> Venho da cidade mais alta do país  para me juntar a este grupo de viciados nas condições do tempo. Como não tenho estação meteorológica coloco os dados a que tenho acesso via net
> Para já nada de precipitação, nem líquida, nem sólida. Existe alguma nebulosidade, penso estar prevista para esta noite queda de neve.
> ...



 bem-vindo 

  por aqui já caiu muita chuva ....
  temperatura a subir ... 9.2 ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Quando eu tiver a carta feita, prometo uma visita à bela cidade de Bragança e seus arredores.
> 
> ---
> 
> Estou com céu muito nublado e *8,3 ºC*, humidade nos *88 %*.



Aconselho e muito... É uma cidade lindíssima, bem como toda a zona! E o clima é o que se sabe...


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

mr. phillip disse:


> Aconselho e muito... É uma cidade lindíssima, bem como toda a zona! E o clima é o que se sabe...





Babei-me.


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2009 às 22:42)

ruiadam disse:


> Boas a todos
> 
> Venho da cidade mais alta do país  para me juntar a este grupo de viciados nas condições do tempo. Como não tenho estação meteorológica coloco os dados a que tenho acesso via net
> Para já nada de precipitação, nem líquida, nem sólida. Existe alguma nebulosidade, penso estar prevista para esta noite queda de neve.
> ...





Bem vindo RUIADAM

Estações meteorológicas há-as baratas no LIDL.

Para começar chegam bem!

De qualquer forma os teus relatos pode ser bem interessantes! 




________________


----------



## kikofra (12 Jan 2009 às 22:44)

ja ha novas imagens de satelite?


----------



## Tiagofsky (12 Jan 2009 às 22:46)

Segundo o radar do IM Portugues (que é o que se sabe aqui para o Norte) aproxima-se uma célula bastante carregada...Se calha de ganhar alguma força, ou manter pelo menos, e sem grandes alterações à temperatura, vocês ai por cima têm um amanhecer com 2 metros à porta...!Pelo Porto seguimos com chuva moderada com pingões bem grossos e 9,6ºC.


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

Por Nogueira ainda não cai nada 

Temperatura estagnada nos 0.0ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

Bem no radar de Palência tá quase...quase!

http://www2.aemet.es/web/infmet/radar/radarre.html


----------



## NorthWind (12 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

Bgc disse:


> Babei-me.





É bem verdade! Também já tive a sorte de visitar toda a zona..espectacular no Outono pelos inumeros castanheiros e carvalhos!


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 22:49)

Bgc disse:


> Por Nogueira ainda não cai nada
> 
> Temperatura estagnada nos 0.0ºC.



Mais 10 minutos!


----------



## thunderboy (12 Jan 2009 às 22:51)

ferreira5 disse:


> Mais 10 minutos!


Daqui a 5min não seria melhor?

Força Bragança enche-te de neve.


----------



## Zoelae (12 Jan 2009 às 22:51)

Pessoal de Bragança e todo o Norte , telefonou-me agora a minha mãe a dizer-me que esta a nevar com toda a força na minha aldeia e está a ficar tudo branco. A minha aldeia fica no Noroeste do concelho de Vinhais, distrito de Bragança, a 770 metros de altitude. É a 5º nevada este Inverno.


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

Zoelae disse:


> Pessoal de Bragança e todo o Norte , telefonou-me agora a minha mãe a dizer-me que esta a nevar com toda a força na minha aldeia e está a ficar tudo branco. A minha aldeia fica no Noroeste do concelho de Vinhais, distrito de Bragança, a 770 metros de altitude. É a 5º nevada este Inverno.



Que bela notícia!


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

JÁ ESTÁ A NEVAR

FLOCOS MINUSCULOS


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

Confirmo!


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

MSantos disse:


> JÁ ESTÁ A NEVAR
> 
> FLOCOS MINUSCULOS



Em que zona de Bragança estás?


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

Como a precipitação parece que entra por noroeste, precisávamos de um colega que relatasse os episódios desde Vinhais....

Temos que seduzir alguém daquela zona!



________________


----------



## NorthWind (12 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

Zoelae disse:


> Pessoal de Bragança e todo o Norte , telefonou-me agora a minha mãe a dizer-me que esta a nevar com toda a força na minha aldeia e está a ficar tudo branco. A minha aldeia fica no Noroeste do concelho de Vinhais, distrito de Bragança, a 770 metros de altitude. É a 5º nevada este Inverno.




Eh eh! 


Como se chama a aldeia?


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

Por aqui já chove, e a temperatura vai subindo: 10.2ºC


----------



## DMartins (12 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

Por Guimarães...
Chuva.
7,6º
Vocês em Bragança regalam-se...


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

Zoelae disse:


> Pessoal de Bragança e todo o Norte , telefonou-me agora a minha mãe a dizer-me que esta a nevar com toda a força na minha aldeia e está a ficar tudo branco. A minha aldeia fica no Noroeste do concelho de Vinhais, distrito de Bragança, a 770 metros de altitude. É a 5º nevada este Inverno.





Mesmo a propósito!!!!


----------



## Lightning (12 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

Cada vez entra mais nebolusidade aqui...

Vento nulo e temperatura a subir.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2009 às 22:55)

MSantos disse:


> JÁ ESTÁ A NEVAR
> 
> FLOCOS MINUSCULOS



Foram só alguns flocos perdidos já parou


Por agora 1.1ºC


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

Zoelae disse:


> Pessoal de Bragança e todo o Norte , telefonou-me agora a minha mãe a dizer-me que esta a nevar com toda a força na minha aldeia e está a ficar tudo branco. A minha aldeia fica no Noroeste do concelho de Vinhais, distrito de Bragança, a 770 metros de altitude. É a 5º nevada este Inverno.



Que grande notícia


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

Neve e 1,0ºC. Por enquanto só alguns flocos.


----------



## thunderboy (12 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

Estão 3.9ºC aqui e estou na base da serra.
Será que pode nevar nos pontos mais altos da serra d'aire?


----------



## Zoelae (12 Jan 2009 às 22:57)

NorthWind disse:


> Eh eh!
> 
> 
> Como se chama a aldeia?



É uma pequena aldeia chamada Passos de Lomba, fica em pleno Parque Natural de Montesinho, num planalto ondulado com altitude máxima de 920m, chamado Terras de Lomba, já foi um concelho separado, faz fronteira com Espanha a Norte e Oeste. Fica entre os rios Mente e Rabaçal, que correm entre os 400-600m.


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2009 às 22:57)

Por aqui também. 0.1ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

E já vou com 9,7ºC não para de subir!! aproveitem essa neve logo ao inicio da frente   se durar a nevar até ai a 1 ou 2h então acredito que aguente até de manha que ai aumenta um pouco o ar frio em altura...mas se aguentar para mim já é uma surpresa porque não contava com neve abaixo dos 900/1000m esta noite


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

eu aqui aínda não vi nada...(Loreto)


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 22:59)

A temperatura baixou para 0.9º!


----------



## DMartins (12 Jan 2009 às 22:59)

O Meteo.pt dá alerta amarelo de neve para Braga acima de 800m esta madrugada.
Com estas temperaturas não me cheira...


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

ferreira5 disse:


> eu aqui aínda não vi nada...(Loreto)



Eu também não, mas parece que o início da frente será com neve


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 23:02)

Brigantia disse:


> Eu também não, mas parece que o início da frente será com neve



Sim...mas vem mesmo devagarinho...segundo a radar do AEMET parece tão próxima e não há maneira de cá chegar!


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2009 às 23:03)

Por aqui tenho a temperatura estagnada em *+1,1ºC* e pareço um tolinho, pois de 2 em 2 minutos vou à janela


________________


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Por aqui tenho a temperatura estagnada em *+1,1ºC* e pareço um tolinho, pois de 2 em 2 minutos vou à janela
> 
> 
> ________________



deixa lá não és o único...a mulher até se passa!


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

Agora já é agua-neve.


----------



## thunderboy (12 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Por aqui tenho a temperatura estagnada em *+1,1ºC* e pareço um tolinho, pois de 2 em 2 minutos vou à janela
> 
> 
> 
> ________________



Também eu!
Se o meu pai me apanha começa a resmungar.


----------



## cardu (12 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

boas segundo o IM em Tomar so estao 4 graus.... será q vai la nevar esta noite???


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

boas

9.7ºc, vento fraco, a chegar algumas nuvens vindas de Noroeste.

abraços


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

cardu disse:


> boas segundo o IM em Tomar so estao 4 graus.... será q vai la nevar esta noite???



Impossível.


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

Brigantia, tu que estás perto, pega no carro e vai ao alto do arranhadouro



________________


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

Algo se está a passar com o radar de Palencia...a precipitação já devia ser mais intensa


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

Com a temperatura que temos em altura podem esquecer neve com temperaturas de 2 ou 3ºC teria de estar menos... aqui a escalada continua imparável 10,4ºC


----------



## kikofra (12 Jan 2009 às 23:10)




----------



## thunderboy (12 Jan 2009 às 23:11)

cardu disse:


> boas segundo o IM em Tomar so estao 4 graus.... será q vai la nevar esta noite???



Em Alvega perto de Tomar estavam 2ºC a essa hora tembém.


----------



## criz0r (12 Jan 2009 às 23:11)

Boas noites..por aqui vou com 8,7ºC e vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste que se tem vindo a intensificar com o desenrolar da noite.


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 23:12)

Sim...sem dúvida!


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

*Zoelae*, ainda neva na zona de Vinhais?


1,6ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

Por aqui vai chovendo com 1,1ºC.


----------



## amarusp (12 Jan 2009 às 23:16)

Com esta temperatura 5,4ºC só nevará a cotas superiores a 1000m, 1100m
Na serra da Estrela


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 23:16)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui vai chovendo com 1,1ºC.


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2009 às 23:17)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui vai chovendo com 1,1ºC.



Bem, isso é que é azar 

Por aqui, nada, agora.


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2009 às 23:17)

ferreira5 disse:


>



Agora parou a chuva, mas a temperatura subiu mais um pouco.


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

Vou ali , já venho.


----------



## CidadeNeve (12 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

Mais um episódio de neve? Ou será de chuva? Será que devo tirar a roupa da janela? Tantas questões sem resposta...

P.S. Um dia destes, a malta de bragança ou enjoa de tanta neve ou começa a criar tópicos aqui no fórum sobre "chuva em bragança - inédito" ou "chove como não chovia há vinte anos em bragança".

Este é o inverno para tirar a barriga das misérias...


----------



## ruiadam (12 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

Actualização às 22:00 horas

Temp: 2,3º
Vento: 14 km/h
Humidade: 88%

Observação visual pelas 23:20 horas:
Mantêm-se a nebulosidade alta e nada de precipitação.


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2009 às 23:20)

ruiadam disse:


> Actualização às 22:00 horas
> 
> Temp: 2,3º
> Vento: 14 km/h
> ...



Em que zona da Guarda estás?


----------



## ruiadam (12 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

Bgc disse:


> Em que zona da Guarda estás?



Estou no centro da cidade, perto da torre de menagem (ponto mais alto a 1074 mts).


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

Pois era o que temia! Caso caísse neve com força em Bragança ou em cotas inferiores a 900/1000m para mim seria uma bruta surpresa! não temos já ar frio em altura para fazer aguentar as temperaturas baixas no solo a ponto de pegar a nevar  

10,4ºC


----------



## salgado (12 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

No sabugal, a 25 km a SE da Guarda não ha precipitação por enquanto, cerca de 3º e céu mto nublado


----------



## Henrique (12 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

OLÁ!
Bem, temperatura não pára de subir ja vou nos 10.2ºC e 60% RH
Que venha ela =)


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2009 às 23:24)

miguel disse:


> Pois era o que temia! Caso caísse neve com força em Bragança ou em cotas inferiores a 900/1000m para mim seria uma bruta surpresa! não temos já ar frio em altura para fazer aguentar as temperaturas baixas no solo a ponto de pegar a nevar
> 
> 10,4ºC



Está a nevar em Vinhais a 770m


----------



## F_R (12 Jan 2009 às 23:25)

thunderboy disse:


> Em Alvega perto de Tomar estavam 2ºC a essa hora tembém.



Alvega n fica perto de Tomar, pertence ao concelho de Abrantes e já fica perto da "fronteira" com os concelhos de Mação e Gavião

Por cá céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas mas que ainda deixam ver a lua em todo o seu esplendor
*6.6ºC*
Pode ser que ela  chegue amanhã a estas bandas


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2009 às 23:25)

Brigantia disse:


> Está a nevar em Vinhais a 770m



Será que ainda está?

10,5ºC


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

Aqui no Bairro da Coxa zona Oeste da cidade cairam alguns flocos mas nada mais do que isso

Por agora 1.2ºC

Está a começar a chover fraco


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

miguel disse:


> Será que ainda está?
> 
> 10,5ºC



Estava há 12,4 segundos.


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

aqui a temperatura mantêm-se nos 0.9º...acho que aínda não está tudo perdido!


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

miguel disse:


> Será que ainda está?
> 
> 10,5ºC



Boa, será?


Por aqui neste momento, nem neve, nem chuva.


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 23:27)

Para já era preciso precipitação...


----------



## fsl (12 Jan 2009 às 23:27)

*Em OEIRAS subida significativa da TEMP ( cerca de +6º que ontem )

[Condições actuais (actualizado a 12-01-09  23:17) 
Temperatura:  13.0°C  
Humidade: 74%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 8.5°C  
Vento: 3.2 km/hr SSW 
Pressão: 1025.5 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 17.6 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  17.6mm 
Wind chill:  12.8°C  
Indíce THW:   12.5°C  
Indíce Calor:  12.7°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  4.2°C às   5:49  14.1°C às 14:09 
Humidade:  57%  às  14:29  85%  às  19:07 
Ponto de Orvalho:  0.6°C às   5:42  9.4°C às  18:36 
Pressão:  1025.3mb  às  22:09  1030.2mb  às  11:05 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   24.1 km/hr  às  22:39 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  2.8°C às   7:25  
Maior Indíce Calor   13.9°C às  14:09 

/B]*


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

Bgc disse:


> Estava há 12,4 segundos.



 deverá ser um caso isolado  

10,7ºC não tarda tenho a máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2009 às 23:29)

Por aqui continua o céu muito nublado com nuvens médias e vento nulo.

Dados actuais 4.6ºC pressão1025.7hpa e com 72%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 1.4/12.3ºC

Até amanhã


----------



## kikofra (12 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

entao e o litoral centro ainda tem de esperar muito pela precipitação?


----------



## NorthWind (12 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

Eis que as primeira nuvens chegam à parte norte de Lisboa!

A temperatura subiu e...novidade: o vento marca a sua presença! 

Já se sente algo de diferente no ar....


----------



## thunderboy (12 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

kikofra disse:


> entao e o litoral centro ainda tem de esperar muito pela precipitação?



Faço a mesma pergunta quero ver se vejo chover antes de me deitar


----------



## Fil (12 Jan 2009 às 23:36)

Por aqui vão caindo micro-flocos, precipitação muito fraca. Temperatura mantém-se estável nos 0,9ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 23:36)

Humidade 79% Temp: 0.9º será que não vai dar nada?


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

Fil disse:


> Por aqui vão caindo micro-flocos, precipitação muito fraca. Temperatura mantém-se estável nos 0,9ºC.





Por aqui nem dá para perceber bem o que é...
A temperatura subiu um pouco, agora 2ºC.


----------



## Lousano (12 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

Aqui chegou aos 7,9º e depois foi sempre a subir até ao momento com 10,5º, mas com o amento do vento a sensação de frio aumentou.

Deverá começar a chover por aqui lá para a 01H00.


----------



## Snow (12 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

Boa noite amigos

Por aqui 6º

A cota deverá andar pelo 700 - 800m

A nossa Estrela é que vai ficar com um nevão á maneira.

Grande Inverno este.


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

thunderboy disse:


> Faço a mesma pergunta quero ver se vejo chover antes de me deitar



Entre a meia noite e meia e a uma e meia  para começar 

10,6ºC


----------



## Fil (12 Jan 2009 às 23:40)

Brigantia disse:


> Por aqui nem dá para perceber bem o que é...
> A temperatura subiu um pouco, agora 2ºC.



São micro mesmo. Só olhando para os faróis da rua é que dá para vislumbrar alguma coisa. A temperatura subiu para os 1,1ºC...


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2009 às 23:41)

Realmente começa a subir a temperatura de qualquer forma amanhã, muitas aldeias deverão estar branquinhas!


----------



## Henrique (12 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

Nem mais miguel, tambem aposto pra essa altura.
Aqui na margem sul, a temp volta a descer, talvez pelo aumento do vento.
Temp:9.9ºC
RH: 60%


----------



## thunderboy (12 Jan 2009 às 23:43)

A melhor coisa é o sono. Quando for a hora de acordar logo se vê se há neve ou não.


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2009 às 23:45)

Parece-me que ainda há uma hipótese para nós. 
Se rapidamente entrarem células com grande quantidade de precipitação, enquanto a temperatura estiver minimamente baixa, com a precipitação poderá vir para valores mais baixos, compatíveis com a queda de neve.


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2009 às 23:45)

Caros amigos

Vocês são uma excelente companhia, mas está na hora de me recolher...

*Dados actuais:*

*+1,4ºC*

*80% de HR*


Até amanhã


________________


----------



## DMartins (12 Jan 2009 às 23:47)

Bem, por aqui chove moderado com 6,2º.
Não me parece ser de esperar nada abaixo doa 900- 1000m.


----------



## thunderboy (12 Jan 2009 às 23:47)

Pode ser só um pressentimento mas penso que o IM vai lamentar não ter colocado mais alertas amarelos.


----------



## Snow (12 Jan 2009 às 23:47)

Na minha opinião aí em Bragança só precisam de precipitação, podendo baixar um pouco a temperatura, passando de chuva a neve


----------



## Filipe (12 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

Boas!
Por aqui céu com muitas nuvens e 1,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

Neste momento tenho *11,0ºC* de Temperatura... Ainda não choveu...

*Extremos de Hoje:*


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

DMartins disse:


> Bem, por aqui chove moderado com 6,2º.
> Não me parece ser de esperar nada abaixo doa 900- 1000m.



Mais uma vez... Neva em Vinhais a 770m.


----------



## Snow (12 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

thunderboy disse:


> Pode ser só um pressentimento mas penso que o IM vai lamentar não ter colocado mais alertas amarelos.



Acho que o IM está correcto nos avisos lançados. Falta apenas um amarelinho na zona de bragança. Abaixo dos 700-800m acho muito difícil nevar


----------



## ecobcg (12 Jan 2009 às 23:50)

Boa noite!

Dia de muito sol, com as temperaturas a subirem um bocadinho!

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx: 13,5ºC
Tmin: 3,1ºC


----------



## Snow (12 Jan 2009 às 23:51)

Filipe disse:


> Boas!
> Por aqui céu com muitas nuvens e 1,9ºC



Por aí acho que a madrugada irá ser interessante


----------



## thunderboy (12 Jan 2009 às 23:51)

Snow disse:


> Acho que o IM está correcto nos avisos lançados. Falta apenas um amarelinho na zona de bragança. Abaixo dos 700-800m acho muito difícil nevar



Não estou a falar em relação´à neve mas sim À chuva.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/


----------



## pedrorod (12 Jan 2009 às 23:52)

Por aqui recomeçou a chover
Amanhã digo quanto acumulei, agora tenho de ir dormir


----------



## Snow (12 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

thunderboy disse:


> Não estou a falar em relação´à neve mas sim À chuva.
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/



Penso que poderá ocorrer precipitação forte em alguns locais, mas isso é uma situação imprevisível (penso eu), poderá ocorrer num distrito, e no outro ao lado não.


----------



## salgado (12 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

Atenção aos avisos do IM espanhol feito à pouco 23.40, alerta laranj para a provincia de zamora (6 cm na meseta) e amarelo para salamanca (4 cm meseta) e 7 no sistema central!


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

boas! Por aqui ceu com algumas nuvens mas nada de especial. A temperatura é de 11.3. É verdade... Está a subir


----------



## DMartins (12 Jan 2009 às 23:59)

Bgc disse:


> Mais uma vez... Neva em Vinhais a 770m.


Bgc, por aqui...
Aí a musica é outra...


----------



## Bgc (13 Jan 2009 às 00:01)

DMartins disse:


> Bgc, por aqui...
> Aí a musica é outra...



Como generalizaste...


----------



## Brigantia (13 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

salgado disse:


> Atenção aos avisos do IM espanhol feito à pouco 23.40, alerta laranj para a provincia de zamora (6 cm na meseta) e amarelo para salamanca (4 cm meseta) e 7 no sistema central!



Esta actualização de última hora pode sigificar algo...


Por aqui 2,1ºC e 80%HR


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

Boa noite a todos!

*Por aqui ceu muito nublado, ainda sem precipitação e com temperatura a rondar os 5ºC.*
Acho que se acabaram por uns dias as minimas negativas. Agora vem a chuva que também não desagrada visto fazer falta, e espero que seja muita, apesar de ser mais provavel para o litoral.


----------



## DMartins (13 Jan 2009 às 00:05)

Bgc disse:


> Como generalizaste...


Vou-me mudar para Bragança... 
Aqui temperaturas de  6,2º.
Não estou a ver uma descida brusca.


----------



## João Soares (13 Jan 2009 às 00:07)

*Extremos do dia 12.Janeiro.2009*

Temp. Máxima: *13,5ºC*
Temp. Minima: *2,6ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *2mm*


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Jan 2009 às 00:10)

Por aqui foi um dia relativamente mais quente aos anteriores, caracterizado por céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,

Máxima de 10,3ºC e miníma de 3,6ºC actualmente tenho 9,0ºC, embora já tenha descido aos 8,6ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Jan 2009 às 00:10)

Por aqui a temperatura continua a subir, indo já nos 10.6ºC...
Pelo andar da carruagem é Verão às 4 de manhã...
De qualquer forma, ficam os extremos: 
T. Minima: 2.7ºC
T. Máxima: 11.4ºC

Pressão está nos 1026hpa, a descer... Céu muito nublado, com o vento a aumentar de intensidade, e tendo já chovido, mas pouco.
Até amanhã!!


----------



## thunderboy (13 Jan 2009 às 00:11)

Minima:-2.5ºC
Até amanhã.


----------



## ruiadam (13 Jan 2009 às 00:12)

Actualização às 23:00 horas:

Temperatura: 1,9º (a descer)
Vento: 11,5 km/h
Humidade: 89% (a subir)

Visualização às 00:10 horas:

Nebulosidade alta
Precipitação nula


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (13 Jan 2009 às 00:17)

Marinha Grande
Temperatura: 10ºC
Humidade: 80,2%

céu totalmente coberto e nuvens de desenvolvimento horizontal e chuva continua, ao que me parece.


----------



## Snow (13 Jan 2009 às 00:34)

como estão as coisas por Bragança? 

Neve? Chuva? ou nada?


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2009 às 00:34)

A temperatura subiu para os 1,5ºC, mas neva com boa intensidade!


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2009 às 00:35)

Aqui também já neva


----------



## Snow (13 Jan 2009 às 00:37)

Fil disse:


> A temperatura subiu para os 1,5ºC, mas neva com boa intensidade!



Boas noticias. Agora é esperar que a temperatura se mantenha.

Tenho curiosidade em saber se a neve vem misturada com água, ou se é só neve mesmo.


----------



## Brigantia (13 Jan 2009 às 00:39)

Agora parou, mas a neve está aí...

A cota está baixa


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2009 às 00:39)

Acho que a neve não se vai manter a tempretura está a subir muito

Já vai em 1.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jan 2009 às 00:40)

Estremoz: 5,9 ºC e com tendência para baixar.

Eu acho que ainda vai haver algumas surpresas nas regiões do norte e centro, com neve a cotas mais baixas, pois *o ar frio só chegará depois da passagem da primeira frente de nebulosidade*, ao que se seguirá então uma descida de temperatura e passagem a regime de aguaceiros.

IMAGEM DE SATÉLITE (Airmass)


----------



## bewild (13 Jan 2009 às 00:50)

Boa noite! Bem pessoal estou numa de construção de abrigo para o sensor da estação.. A ver se mais logo já consigo colocar o sensor do lado de fora da minha residência. 
Em Bragança está a nevar novamente? Bem este ano abriram aí uma fábrica de neve está visto... Comecem a exportar!
Será que está noite vai chover alguma coisa?


----------



## Minho (13 Jan 2009 às 00:54)

Bem aqui por Braga chove agora com muita intensidade. Temperatura: 8.2ºC. Aqui pelo Minho, olhando para as temperaturas às 23horas a cota de neve andará neste momento nos 1000 metros. Apesar da nebulosidade, está nitidamente muito frio acumulado na região nordeste.


----------



## João Soares (13 Jan 2009 às 00:55)

Vai chovendo moderadamente 

Temp: *7,8ºC*


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2009 às 00:59)

Hoje devíamos ter precipitação abundante mas continua sem cair nada... O pouco que caiu já quase derreteu e deixou tudo molhado. A temperatura desceu um pouco para os 1,3ºC.


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Jan 2009 às 01:11)

Chove e chove e chove.
Paulatinamente a aumentar de intensidade na última meia hora.
Apenas 8,5º.


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2009 às 01:19)

Aqui voltam a cair alguns flocos.


----------



## João Soares (13 Jan 2009 às 01:22)

Chuva, chuvinha, chuvão 
Já acumulei *8mm* desde às 00h00

Temp: *7,6ºC*


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2009 às 01:28)

Minho disse:


> Bem aqui por Braga chove agora com muita intensidade.



Ou chove mesmo muito, ou o wunderground passou-se!

Desde as 0h:
Trofa: 66,5mm
Praceta Padre Diamantino Martins - Norte, Braga: 53,1mm
Observatório de Braga: 44,7mm


Dados das estações do wunderground.

*EDIT - 1:33*

Claramente deve ser um erro do wunderground.
Oliveira do Bairro (Aveiro) com mais de 70mm numa hora e meia??


----------



## ruiadam (13 Jan 2009 às 01:31)

Actualização à 1:30

Começou a nevar com alguma intensidade
è neve misturada com chuva.


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2009 às 01:32)

AnDré disse:


> Ou chove mesmo muito, ou o wunderground passou-se!
> 
> Desde as 0h:
> Trofa: 66,5mm
> ...



Xiça, se chega a cair aqui essas quantidades em forma de neve, livro-me das aulas amanhã... 

Dificilmente 3 estações terão erro, mas é de facto muito estranho, o erro deve ser do wunderground. É nestas ocasiões que um radar dava jeito. Por aqui vão caindo flocos miúdos, temperatura de 1,1ºC.


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2009 às 01:38)

Muitas vezes o wunderground mete agua nos valores de precipitação no meu caso é n vezes mas depois ao fim de um tempo normaliza por isso não acredito nesses valores por experiência própria

Aqui já vou com 11,5ºC a chuva mais uma hora está aqui a cair...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Jan 2009 às 01:44)

Aqui noite bem calma com uns amenos 14,2ºC


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2009 às 01:44)

aqui neva intensamente


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2009 às 01:46)

Pelo Radar, chove à 1h chovia com bastante intensidade na zona de Coimbra:











---------------

Por aqui começou agora a chover de forma moderada.
Estou com 10,3ºC e 80% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Snow (13 Jan 2009 às 01:46)

spiritmind disse:


> aqui neva intensamente



e 4,7º?

Em manteigas também parece estar a nevar.


----------



## Henrique (13 Jan 2009 às 01:49)

Temp: 10.8ºC
RH:62%
O vento aumenta de intensidade, e o famoso cheiro a chuva ja se faz sentir.


----------



## JoãoDias (13 Jan 2009 às 01:50)

Segundo o estradasdeportugal já neva no Alto de Espinho


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2009 às 01:54)

continua a nevar


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2009 às 01:55)

Isto é o pior que podia acontecer à Protecção Civil, vão ter um inverno difícil. Continua a cair com boa intensidade, mas não pega tão facilmente como nos dias anteriores, é neve mais húmida. Temperatura de 1,1ºC.


----------



## Snow (13 Jan 2009 às 01:56)

spiritmind disse:


> continua a nevar



Mas não pega? ou esta a querer acumular?


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2009 às 01:56)

a estação não se engana


----------



## cova beira (13 Jan 2009 às 01:56)

spiritmind disse:


> continua a nevar



 esta a pegar ? 

eu vivo a 570 metros e tambem tava a nevar so k passou a agua rapidamente


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2009 às 01:57)

Aqui está mais molhada, mas também vai caindo neve com 1,5ºC.


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2009 às 01:57)

Snow disse:


> Mas não pega? ou esta a querer acumular?



dificilmente vai pegar pois esta tudo muito molhado e com a penetração da frente é natural que passe só a chuva mas da para regalar a vista


----------



## cova beira (13 Jan 2009 às 01:58)

se tivessemos vento sudeste seria um nevao a serio


----------



## JoãoDias (13 Jan 2009 às 01:59)

Bem, isto a continuar assim será novamente o caos amanhã nas vias rodoviárias. E para quinta-feira os modelos começam a insinuar uma repetição da dose, embora talvez para cotas um pouco mais elevadas.


----------



## *Marta* (13 Jan 2009 às 01:59)

Aqui neva copiosamente!!


----------



## cova beira (13 Jan 2009 às 01:59)

vai dando noticias ai de
 cima


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2009 às 02:00)

cova beira disse:


> se tivessemos vento sudeste seria um nevao a serio



pois aqui cai agora agua-neve penso que não dá para ter grande esperanças é muito húmida e já esta tudo molhado


----------



## cova beira (13 Jan 2009 às 02:01)

João Dias disse:


> Bem, isto a continuar assim será novamente o caos amanhã nas vias rodoviárias. E para quinta-feira os modelos começam a insinuar uma repetição da dose, embora talvez para cotas um pouco mais elevadas.



 acho que quinta vai ser mais baixa a cota


----------



## salgado (13 Jan 2009 às 02:01)

Aqui no Sabugal nem um pingo! Estou à espera para ver o q cai, mesmo que tenha pouca esperança...


----------



## *Marta* (13 Jan 2009 às 02:03)

As primeiras fotos, de há 5 minutos... Espero que as primeras de muitas!


----------



## Snow (13 Jan 2009 às 02:03)

Na Guarda acumula? e em Bragança?

Aqui a  ainda não chegou


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2009 às 02:05)

E num piscar de olhos, as estradas de acesso à Torre na serra da Estrela, fecharam todas.

Primeiro a que liga Piornos-Torre. Depois a da Torre-Lagoa Comprida. E no último minuto Piornos-Manteigas.

Entretanto, mais avisos das Estradas de Portugal:













A A24 também já está com aviso de neve.


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2009 às 02:05)

cai apenas agua-neve a temperatura é que caiu a pique em minutos


----------



## *Marta* (13 Jan 2009 às 02:06)

Na Guarda acumula bem!! E eu moro na zona baixa da cidade!!
(Estou a convencer o homem a ir comigo lá em cima, de jipe, fotografar!! :P)


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2009 às 02:06)

Cai neve em Bragança com 1.2ºC


----------



## cova beira (13 Jan 2009 às 02:11)

*Marta* disse:


> Na Guarda acumula bem!! E eu moro na zona baixa da cidade!!
> (Estou a convencer o homem a ir comigo lá em cima, de jipe, fotografar!! :P)




estas a quantos metros


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2009 às 02:12)

E em pouco mais de 15 minutos, todas as estradas da Serra da estrela foram encerradas. 





----------------

Por aqui acalmou.
Vou com 0,7mm acumulados.


----------



## *Marta* (13 Jan 2009 às 02:13)

cova beira disse:


> estas a quantos metros



Não sei ao certo... Cerca de 900/920. Mas estou tentada a ir ao centro (1100).


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2009 às 02:14)

esta na minha hora de ir dormir por aqui neva novamente mas penso que não vai acumular ate amanha


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2009 às 02:18)

Snow disse:


> Na Guarda acumula? e em Bragança?
> 
> Aqui a  ainda não chegou




Aqui está tudo molhado por isso não está a acumular


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2009 às 02:19)

Em Trancoso, o cenário também já é de brancura:





A temperatura lá à 1h00 era de 3,2ºC e às 2h15 era 0,5ºC.

Estranhamente, ao invés de subir, está a descer.


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Jan 2009 às 02:25)

Posso interromper este vosso "sempre em cima do acontecimento"?
É só para dizer que é um previlégio vir aqui às tantas da madrugada e ir sabendo destes eventos em cidades que sempre me fascinaram pela neve de outros tempos e pela neve dos dias de hoje.
E já agora, por aqui ,alguma chuva de novo ,depois de ter parado na última hora.E embora menos, o frio ainda persiste: apenas 8,0º...


----------



## salgado (13 Jan 2009 às 02:26)

Aqui começou a chover, ou melhor agua-neve ou sleet. Espero que a temperatura desça como em Trancoso! tou com dificuldade em me deitar!


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2009 às 02:29)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui está tudo molhado por isso não está a acumular



Aqui já está tudo branco, mas é neve bastante húmida. A temperatura é de 0,6ºC e tem vindo a descer lentamente.


----------



## ruiadam (13 Jan 2009 às 02:32)

Fotos tiradas à 5 minutos, está a pegar...









Bem, levantei-me de propósito, vou voltar para os lençois...

Amiga Marta se quiseres vir ao cimo da cidade aproveita agora enquanto está fresquinha


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (13 Jan 2009 às 02:36)

weee neve na A24 km33 em vila pouca de aguiar deve estar a nevar 

la vao aumentar os dias em que a minha avo nao vai ter agua xD


----------



## *Marta* (13 Jan 2009 às 02:38)

Aqui parou de nevar. Ficam as fotos!!

















Afinal não vou aí acima!!  Já me chegou o susto de jipe na 6.ª feira!!


----------



## Filipe (13 Jan 2009 às 02:50)

Aqui também neva e muito.... Brrrrr


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2009 às 02:52)

Continua a nevar em Bragança está a acumular nos carros

A temperatura está a baixar já vai em 0.9ºC


----------



## Filipe (13 Jan 2009 às 02:56)

Aqui já está tudo Branco e bem branco... provavelmanete mais que sexta feira... mas temo as temperaturas altas... vamos lá ver... as estradas não devem estar transitáveis, porque ainda hoje algumas estradas tinham muito gelo e havia mtas neve nos locais com sombra...


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2009 às 03:04)

Aqui também está tudo branco mas mesmo que caia mais precipitação que na sexta, duvido que alcance a mesma espessura. Hoje a neve é mais húmida. Neste momento 0,4ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2009 às 05:26)

João Dias disse:


> Segundo o estradasdeportugal já neva no Alto de Espinho


Afinal há neve no distrito do Porto como eu pensava; localidades inseridas na área do Marão e no concelho de Baião poderão ver neve outra vez...
Agora se se vai manter...depende! Parece que vamos ter uma entrada de ar húmido ainda de manhã que deve fazer derreter essa neve com a chuva que deverá cair. Mas claro: já neva e o resto é conversa!


----------



## Luis França (13 Jan 2009 às 05:50)

Pois aqui a chuvinha ainda não parou. Está a pingar desde as 00: e qualquer coisa. 

11ºC em Benfica.


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2009 às 06:48)

Continua a nevar e também já está a ficar tudo branco por aqui. 

Neve e 0ºC neste momento.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2009 às 07:30)

Ora Bons Dias!

Noite chuvosa por cá, tendo acumulado *15,8mm* desde as 00h!
O _Rain Rate _atingiu um Máximo de 25,43mm/h!

A Temperatura Mínima ficou-se pelos *10,9ºC*

Neste momento tenho 14,0ºC
Humidade nos 91%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de S (180º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos 0,0ºC


----------



## pedrorod (13 Jan 2009 às 07:40)

Bom dia!
Desde as 00h00 acumulei 7,4mm
T:6.7ºC
HR:91%
Pressão:1016.5hPa


----------



## Brigantia (13 Jan 2009 às 07:45)

Boas,

Está tudo branco, grande Inverno


Neste momento não neva, alias a cota deve subir ao longo do dia...


0,4ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## storm (13 Jan 2009 às 08:14)

Temperatura minima: 9.4ºC
Temperatura actual: 10.2ºC


----------



## Brigantia (13 Jan 2009 às 08:26)

Volta a nevar e bem.

Para já a cumulação não é muita mas esta a compor-se...


0,5ºC e 98%HR


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2009 às 08:32)

Volta a nevar com 0,2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (13 Jan 2009 às 08:51)

Na minha zona *neva* e estão neste momento *+0,4ºC* e 98% de humidade relativa.


________________


----------



## jpmartins (13 Jan 2009 às 09:17)

Bom dia
Por aqui o céu já vai diminuindo de nublosidade, a precipitação acumulada desde as 00h foi de 14.5mm.
Tmin. 7.6ºC


----------



## godzila (13 Jan 2009 às 09:18)

coimbra deve-se ter afogado


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jan 2009 às 09:23)

Bom dia!

Aqui acordei com dia muito chuvoso! Apanhei uma molha no caminho até ao trabalho!!

Não sei dizer a que horas começou a chover, mas desde as 7h que chove sem parar!! Vamos ver se acumula mais durante o dia!!


----------



## Acardoso (13 Jan 2009 às 09:28)

bom dia pessoal...

Temp. min:7.4º
Esta noite registei 12.9ºmm

Sigo com:

Pressao:1018.1º
temp:8.9º
o frio ja deu treguas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jan 2009 às 09:45)

Bom Dia

Por aqui choveu praticamente a noite toda, a minima ainda assim foi de 3.7ºC, neste momento estão 10.3ºC e o céu está nublado.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2009 às 09:53)

Temp. mínima de +5,0ºC Ke kalor!!!
Sigo agora com céu encoberto, vento fraco, temp. de +6ºC e uma humidade relativa de 81%
Afinal nevou no alto de espinho (IP4), no Marão, mas só durante a madrugada - agora pela manhã ainda havia neve por lá mas já estava a chuviscar.
Bom dia meteorologicómanos


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2009 às 09:56)

Bom dia!

Por aqui chuva durante a noite e início de manhã, forte a espaços! 
Parabéns aos contemplados novamente com o elemento branco 

E ficam também uma menção positiva aos muito massacrados senhores do IM, pois avançaram com uma cota muito próxima da correcta para esta noite, primeiro com 800 metros, mais acima da hora corrigindo para 600 metros.


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2009 às 10:04)

Boas. Por aqui mínima de 0,0ºC, neste momento já não neva e já se vê muitas abertas, a temperatura é de 0,4ºC.


----------



## rogers (13 Jan 2009 às 10:33)

Bem por aqui está mais frio do que esperava que viesse a estar: sigo com 5ºC e chuvisco.


----------



## irpsit (13 Jan 2009 às 10:51)

Só para dizer que vim este fim de semana de regresso para a Àustria onde vivo. Parti ontem e vi toda a Espanha (inc Madrid), França e Suíça cobertas de neve. Uma vista áerea lindíssima. Aqui a cidade de Viena está toda coberta de neve, o rio (Danúbio) congelou e a temperatura situa-se constantemente nos 7 negativos, devido ao nevoeiro! Boa sorte aí para a neve portuguesa!


----------



## ALV72 (13 Jan 2009 às 10:53)

godzila disse:


> coimbra deve-se ter afogado



Bem eu ainda cá estou !!!
Mas em Poiares lá que choveu bem choveu  Só parou por volta das 7.30.

Joao


----------



## ruiadam (13 Jan 2009 às 11:03)

Bom dia

Aqui no topo da Guarda o nevoeiro já tratou de limpar uma boa parte da neve que caiu durante a noite e madrugada.

às 9:00 horas: 

Temperatura: 0,9ºC
Vento: 19,4 km/h
Humidade: 99%

Foto às 11:00 horas


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Jan 2009 às 11:23)

Bom dia pessoal!
Por aqui a temperatura já voltou ao normal, com uma mínima de 10.6ºC obtida ainda perto da meia noite. Depois disso tem sido sempre a subir.
Sigo com 14.4ºC e tempo chuvoso, embora de momento não esteja a chover.
De qualquer forma, a pressão baixou muito durante a noite, e parece que o dia vai ser isto...


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2009 às 11:24)

ruiadam disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Aqui no topo da Guarda o nevoeiro já tratou de limpar uma boa parte da neve que caiu durante a noite e madrugada.
> 
> ...



Aqui está a acontecer o mesmo, o nevoeiro está a acelerar o degelo, se bem que aqui no meu bairro, o mais alto da cidade, ainda está quase tudo branco, estrada incluída. A temperatura actual é de 1,2ºC com nevoeiro.


----------



## Turista (13 Jan 2009 às 11:34)

Olá a todos,

por aqui a noite trouxe alguma chuva, mas agora o céu está parcialmente nublado e não chove.
A mínima foi de 9,7ºC.
Sigo com 14,1ºC, 87% HR e 1019.9 hPa.


----------



## ct5iul (13 Jan 2009 às 12:15)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
BOM DIA 

Temp actual 13.3ºC/ UTC 11:50
Temp ao sol: 14.5ºC/ UTC 11:50
Pressão: 1021.0Hpa - UTC 11:50
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado a Fraco 7.9 km/h - UTC 11:50
Escala de Beaufort :2 Brisa Ligeira-Ar Fraco
Direção do Vento: NW - UTC 11:50
Temperatura do vento: 12.2ºC - UTC 11:50
Humidade Relativa: 73 % - UTC 11:50
Chuva Precipitação: 10.0mm - UTC 11:50
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo - UTC 11:50
Altitude: 110Metros

HOJE AS 04:51 O ALARME DE PRECIPITAÇÃO DE CHUVA DISPAROU
------------------------------------------------------------------------
             FOTOS WEBCAMS LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2009 às 12:46)

Por aqui céu muito nublado, vento moderado de Noroeste e 12,2ºC.
A humidade está nos 77%.

A precipitação acumulada desde as 0h, vai em 11,8mm.


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2009 às 12:50)

boa tarde por aqui tive uma minima de 2.0ºc ainda acordei a meio da noite (3:50 ) estava a nevar mas sem acumular pois era uma neve muito húmida, neste momento tenho um nevoeiro cerrado que vai fazer derreter a neve que se encontra na encosta. temperatura actual 3.5ºc


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2009 às 13:15)

Noite nevosa em Bragança

Por agora o céu está nublado com abertas e os 3.6ºC que se fazem sentir estão a derreter a neve


----------



## João Soares (13 Jan 2009 às 13:24)

A minima de hoje foi alta comparando com as outras noites, mas já era de espera, registei *7,2ºC*

A precipitação acumulada desde à 00h00 foi *23,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco
Temp: *13,1ºC*


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2009 às 13:30)

Boas

Fiquei admirado ter nevado abaixo dos 900m mas ainda bem que nevou 

Aqui a madrugada rendeu *7,4mm* de chuva e a mínima foi de 10,5ºC que deve ser batida antes da meia noite...

Agora céu muito nublado mas com algumas abertas a temperaturas é de 14,1ºC e o vento fraco...


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Jan 2009 às 13:36)

A temperatura está completamente bloqueada nos 14.4ºC desde manhã...
Continua o tempo "farrusco", com a pressão estável nos 1022hpa...
Vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## F_R (13 Jan 2009 às 13:39)

Boas 

Parabéns aos que voltaram a ter neve a porta esta noite

Por cá foi um noite chuvosa tendo começado por volta das 2.00h e acumulou *6.4mm*.
A mínima foi de 5.7ºC

Neste momento algumas nuvens escurinhas mas também algumas abertas. E *11.4ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2009 às 13:41)

Por cá acumulei 12 mm  neste momento céu pouco nublado e estou com 11.9ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Jan 2009 às 13:44)

Bem por agora:
*Temperatura nos 12ºC com ceu muito nublado.*
Durante a madrugada a temperatura andou nos 6ºC (quentinho, em relação aos ultimos dias) e até agora desde as 0h acumulei 11.0mm.
Fica os parabens aqueles que mais uma vez tiveram precipitação em forma de neve. Este inverno, devem ter levado para ai as maquinas de fazer neve da estancia da serra da estrela. Mas ainda bem, sempre vemos fotos espectaculares...


----------



## Lightning (13 Jan 2009 às 13:46)

Boas

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco. Temperatura está mais alta do que ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jan 2009 às 13:52)

O sol por aqui já vai brilhando por entre as nuvens.
Não chove desde as 10h.


----------



## Serrano (13 Jan 2009 às 13:56)

De momento, não chove na Covilhã, com o termómetro a marcar 5.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Cerca das 02 horas da manhã, ainda caiu água-neve no Sarzedo com uma temperatura de 2.5 graus, que foi a mínima desta noite.


----------



## mocha (13 Jan 2009 às 14:08)

Boas, por aqui dia com ceu encoberto etemperatura agradavel 15ºC, durante a madrugada caiu uma bela chuvada por volta das 4h


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2009 às 14:13)

Não choveu mais... Mas o Céu mantém-se Muito Nublado/Encoberto!

O Vento sopra Moderado, de NO, estando nos 23,4 km/h neste momento!

A Temperatura está nos 12,7ºC
Humidade nos 74%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,2ºC


----------



## Lightning (13 Jan 2009 às 14:15)

Levantou-se algum vento. o céu a norte continua muito nublado. Neste momento o sol conseguiu abrir um espaçinho por entre as nuvens e espreitar 

Isto de não ter estação é uma seca...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jan 2009 às 14:18)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento está a chover por aqui, T.Actual:12.5ºC


----------



## squidward (13 Jan 2009 às 14:45)

Boas!

Por aqui começou a chover por volta da 1h e hoje de manhã o chão estava molhado, desde então que não choveu mais. A mínima regressou aos *8.3ºC* uma temperatura "mais" normal para esta altura. Sigo com *14.6ºC* e céu muito nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2009 às 14:57)

Boas tardesentão como estava previsto apareceu,começou a cair por volta das 2h ou 3h da noite moderada por vezes e ainda alguma pela manhã,total 5.5mm

Neste momento sol já está a tentar furar as nuvens com vento fraco de W,e não chove e hoje já não deve cair.

Dados actuais 7.7ºC pressão 1021.5hpa com 89%hr.

Até logo


----------



## Bgc (13 Jan 2009 às 14:58)

Boa tarde. 

Por aqui, 2ºC.


----------



## João Soares (13 Jan 2009 às 15:01)

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *11,6ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2009 às 15:35)

A Temperatura vai descendo aos poucos, pelo que neste momento tenho *12,8ºC*

Humidade nos 75%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 21,2 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,5ºC

O Céu continua Muito Nublado por Cumulus!


----------



## Renato (13 Jan 2009 às 15:45)

Algumas imagens da manhã de hoje no Cabo Espichel:













Por volta das 10H00, estavam 13º (no carro), mas com vento moderado, o desconforto térmico superior aos dias mais frios.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (13 Jan 2009 às 15:48)

por aqui vamos com 7º e ceu pouco nublado ..

e também acordamos com o 5 nevão deste inverno .. se bem que a estas horas a neve já e pouca .


----------



## F_R (13 Jan 2009 às 15:58)

Por cá céu nublado e 11.6ºC

A temperatura já esteve nos 12.0ºC que deve ser a máxima de hoje


----------



## ruiadam (13 Jan 2009 às 16:32)

Valores do IM às 15 horas:

Temperatura: 3,4ºC
Vento: 13,3 km/h 
Humidade: 100%

Estado actual 16:25 horas:

Nevoeiro e chuva fraca intermitente

Foto sacada às 15:00 horas


----------



## criz0r (13 Jan 2009 às 16:35)

Boas tardes..por aqui choveu durante a noite com alguma intensidade e o vento forte também marcou presença.. por agora tarde solarenga com 14,3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ruiadam (13 Jan 2009 às 17:35)

Boas de novo

O IM apresenta a seguinte previsão para a noite e madrugada desta 5ª feira:

Previsão para 5ª Feira, 15 de Janeiro de 2009

Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes forte nas regiões
Centro e Sul.
Queda de neve acima dos 800 metros nas regiões Norte e Centro
durante a noite, subindo a cota para 1400 metros durante o dia.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
até ao final da manhã, forte (35 a 45 km/h) de sul no litoral e
forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h), com rajadas até 90 km/h
nas terras altas.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Subida da temperatura mínima.
Previsão para 6ª Feira, 16 de Janeiro de 2009

Céu muito nublado diminuindo gradualmente de nebulosidade.
Aguaceiros fracos até ao final da manhã.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (20 a 30 km/h)
de nordeste no litoral.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima, mais significativa nas regiões
do interior Norte e Centro.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Elvira Palma/ Ricardo Tavares

Será uma noite e madrugada parecidas com as do dia de hoje?
Há elementos que nos levem a prever nova queda de neve?

Um abraço


----------



## *Dave* (13 Jan 2009 às 17:39)

Por aqui já choveu bastante .

Agora, com o pôr do Sol devo ter nevoeiro..

T: *5,7ºC*
HR: *92%*
P:* 1022,0mb/hPa*


----------



## amarusp (13 Jan 2009 às 17:47)

Boa tarde,
5,1ºC e 23mm de precipitação acumulada


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2009 às 18:15)

A Temperatura vai descendo ao ritmo de -0,6ºC/h, estando nos 11,7ºC, actualmente!

O Céu está Pouco Nublado por Cumulus!


Deixo também duas fotos do Pôr-do-Sol!


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jan 2009 às 18:16)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 11,5 ºC (14h22)
Mínima = 5,8 ºC (00h28)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 8,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 14,2 (dia 1); Temp. Mínima = *-* 1,5 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## JoãoDias (13 Jan 2009 às 18:27)

ruiadam disse:


> Boas de novo
> 
> O IM apresenta a seguinte previsão para a noite e madrugada desta 5ª feira:
> 
> ...



Penso que sim, o IM esteve bastante bem esta noite e julgo que a situação para 5ªfeira será relativamente semelhante.


----------



## Lousano (13 Jan 2009 às 18:52)

Por aqui foi uma madrugada de chuva e muito ventosa e um dia com muita nublosidade e boas abertas, acusando uma amena máxima de 15,4º.


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Jan 2009 às 18:54)

boas

Goa gil  bonitas fotos

10.6ºc, vento moderado, céu limpo.

abraços


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2009 às 18:55)

Boas noites,por aqui o céu continuou muito nublado de tarde e já não choveu,agora com aparecimento da noite instalou-se o nevoeiro aqui pelo bairro muito denso.

Dados actuais 5.5ºC 1023.1hpa com 93%hr.


----------



## Lightning (13 Jan 2009 às 19:02)

Céu nublado a norte, vêem-se algumas nuvens. Vento fraco e temperatura a baixar.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jan 2009 às 19:03)

Boa Noite

Por aqui a temperatura máxima de hoje foi de 14.9ºC, neste momento estão 10.2ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.

T.Minima de hoje:3.7ºC


----------



## storm (13 Jan 2009 às 19:06)

Temperatura actual: 11.0ºC

Dia de céu pouco nublado, de manha houve alguns aguaceiros fracos/moderados, vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

Máxima de *15,3 ºC* numa tarde de céu muito nublado, chegando a estar pouco nublado já perto do pôr-do-sol.


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2009 às 19:29)

Boas fotos Gil 

Poucas nuvens e 3,5ºC por agora.


----------



## Brigantia (13 Jan 2009 às 19:30)

miguel disse:


> Fiquei admirado ter nevado abaixo dos 900m mas ainda bem que nevou




Boas,

Nevou pelo menos a cotas superiores a 500m(Gimonde) no concelho de Bragança

O IM ontem tomou a decisão certa ao colocar alguns distritos sobre aviso pela eventual queda de neva

Quem nos pregou uma partida foi o radar de Palencia, é algo que ainda não percebi...será que este radar apesar de ser o único a apanhar a região de Bragança, já o faz de forma muito deficitaria?!

*Quanta falta faz um radar no Norte*


Uma foto desta manhã...







Mais registos em http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-em-braganca_13-de-janeiro-de-2009-a-2928.html#post112507


Neste momento 3,0ºC e 85%HR.


PS: Lindas fotos *Gilmet*


----------



## João Soares (13 Jan 2009 às 19:35)

Boas fotos, *Gil*, *Brigantia* e *Dan*!

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *7,4ºC*
A bocado, bati a minima do dia com *7,0ºC*

A máxima de hoje foi de *13,1ºC*


----------



## Lousano (13 Jan 2009 às 19:51)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas,
> 
> *Quanta falta faz um radar no Norte*




É algo que não se entende e que penso que num modo geral era muito mais necessário do que o de Loulé (nas prioridades devido ao baixo orçamento do IM, já que a meteorologia é um assunto segundário na visão do orçamento de estado que prevê cortes no mesmo).


----------



## João Soares (13 Jan 2009 às 19:52)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;111945 disse:
			
		

> Malta sabado foi dia de NEVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!
> 
> Lindo!!!
> 
> ...



Entao, amigo *Tornado*

Tamos em pulgas para ver essas fotos históricas de neve em Vila Real de Santo António, em 2009.

Espero que as fotos cheguem antes do Verão, senão a neve derrete toda até lá


----------



## Lightning (13 Jan 2009 às 20:06)

Céu limpo. Vento nulo. Tempo frio.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2009 às 20:09)

Lightning disse:


> Céu limpo. Vento nulo. Tempo frio.



Tempo frio, ainda ?
Nesta altura, está muito mais calor, voltaram os dias de precipitação.
Estou com uns quentes *10,8 ºC*, ainda a esta hora e acumulei, durante o dia de hoje, *13,8 mm*.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Jan 2009 às 20:12)

Lightning disse:


> Céu nublado a norte, vêem-se algumas nuvens. Vento fraco e temperatura a baixar.



Está a baixar, mas nada que se compare aos ultimos dias...
Está agora nos 11.1ºC, depois de ter atingido uma máxima de 15.7ºC, normalíssima para esta altura do ano.
Destaco uma pequena subida de pressão atmosférica, que talvez indicie umas tréguas para esta noite...


----------



## vinc7e (13 Jan 2009 às 20:29)

boa noite,

hoje por aqui minima de 4.2ºC
maxima de 14.0

neste momento 5.6ºC


----------



## Lousano (13 Jan 2009 às 20:34)

Segue com 10,3º e 83% humidade, com a temperatura a não querer descer.


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2009 às 20:36)

Boas

A máxima foi de 14,1ºC a mínima ainda está por se saber até a meia noite será atingida a mínima...

Neste momento vou com 10,5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2009 às 20:38)

Estou já com a mínima do dia, actualmente com *10,5 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2009 às 20:51)

A Temperatura vai descendo, e estou a registar Mínimas do dia consecutivamente!

Neste momento tenho *10,3ºC*

Humidade nos 90%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,7ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2009 às 21:14)

Estou com *10,1 ºC* e céu pouco nublado.
O vento apresenta-se fraco de NO, rondando os 10 km/h.


----------



## thunderboy (13 Jan 2009 às 21:28)

Boa noite.
A noite rendeu 9.5mm. Neste momento estão 8.4ºC e a arrefecer depressa. Ainda às 21h estava na casa dos 10ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (13 Jan 2009 às 21:36)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...............................6.2º
T máx.............................17.8º

H min...............................94%
H min...............................50%

Pressão actual...................1024 hPa


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Jan 2009 às 21:44)

boas

9.1ºc, vento fraco, céu limpo.

já estar a sair a previsão das 18h.

abraços


----------



## Bgc (13 Jan 2009 às 21:46)

Boa noite.

0.3ºC por aqui.


----------



## thunderboy (13 Jan 2009 às 21:48)

7.7ºC. Céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Lousano (13 Jan 2009 às 21:53)

Neste momento segue 9,1º

Vento fraco de ?sudoeste?... não é estranho??


----------



## thunderboy (13 Jan 2009 às 21:54)

Não houve inundações na zona de Coimbrá?
É que as imagens de radar para as 0.30h metem respeito.


----------



## Bgc (13 Jan 2009 às 21:57)

thunderboy disse:


> Não houveram inundações na zona de Coimbrá?
> É que as imagens de radar para as 0.30h metem respeito.



Não massacrem a bela língua de Camões, por favor!! 

É "...não houve inundações..."! Até fica mais simples!


----------



## Filipe (13 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

Esta noite é que foi neve... Quero ver se ponho uns videos aqui... Esteve mesmo fantástica a queda de neve...


----------



## Filipe (13 Jan 2009 às 22:00)

Neste momento 1,4ºc positivos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2009 às 22:06)

Já abaixo dos 10 ºC, com a pressão a subir.
Estou com *9,7 ºC* e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Z13 (13 Jan 2009 às 22:14)

Boa noite

A madrugada teve como mínima *0,1ºC*, e durante o dia atingimos os *+8,3ºC*.

Entre neve e chuva recolhi, desde ontem à noite, *4,3mm* de precipitação

Neste momento estão *0,4ºC* e garantidamente vamos ultrapassar a mínima da madrugada....




________________


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Jan 2009 às 22:17)

Aqui está a arrefecer mais que o expectável, depois do dia de hoje.
A mínima do dia será atingida antes da meia noite.
Sigo agora com 10.1ºC


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

Boa noite pessoal,

Por aqui, depois da chuva da manhã, o resto do dia alternou entre o sol e as nuvens, mas não choveu mais.

Os dados de hoje:
Tmáx: 13,9ºC
Tmin: 6ºC
Precipitação acumulada: 4 mm


----------



## Lightning (13 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

mr. phillip disse:


> Aqui está a arrefecer mais que o expectável, depois do dia de hoje.
> A mínima do dia será atingida antes da meia noite.
> Sigo agora com 10.1ºC



Então afinal está frio ou não?  

-----------------

De satélite vê-se alguma nebolusidade parece que a caminho de Portugal. Pode ser que a temperatura aí suba. 

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Z13 (13 Jan 2009 às 22:26)

Brigantia disse:


> _Quem nos pregou uma partida foi o radar de Palencia, é algo que ainda não percebi...será que este radar apesar de ser o único a apanhar a região de Bragança, já o faz de forma muito deficitaria?!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2009 às 22:27)

Por aqui tenho nevoeiro e -0,6ºC (novo mínimo do dia).

A máxima foi de 6,2ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (13 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

Por aqui tenho um leve nevoeiro...

T: *3,1ºC*
HR: *94%*
P: *1021,6mb/hPa*


----------



## Lousano (13 Jan 2009 às 22:32)

thunderboy disse:


> Não houve inundações na zona de Coimbrá?
> É que as imagens de radar para as 0.30h metem respeito.



Esta imagem?





Por aqui a chuva foi normal e não tenho conhecimento de nada anormal paa Coimbra.

Segue 8,5º e 85% humidade e vento fraco de ?sudoeste???


----------



## StormFairy (13 Jan 2009 às 22:32)

Boas

Aqui prevê-se uma noite como a de ontem.

Já tive 7,9ºC foi subindo e estou agora estabilizada nos 8,1ºC

HR 89% 
Céu limpo e uma lua agradável.... 

Estou divorciada do freemeteo á muito, depois de ele me ter enganado, mais que uma vez, não perdoei. 

Mas fui visitá-lo agora para ver se estava tudo bem, ele, para dar graxa talvez, diz-me que Setubal vai ser presenteada com chuvas fortes na 5ª Feira.

A ver vamos...


----------



## Lousano (13 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

StormFairy disse:


> Estou divorciada do freemeteo ...
> 
> ... mas fui visitá-lo agora para ver se estava tudo bem, ele, para dar graxa talvez, diz-me que Setubal vai ser presenteada com chuvas fortes na 5ª feira.



O Freemeteo baseia-se no GFS, mas só actualiza-se umas horas após sair a previsão dessa entidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

Boas,céu limpo e vento nulo com bancos de nevoeiro que vão aparecendo de vêz em quando e 4.3ºc mais 94%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.0/8.9ºC e 5.5mm de 

Até amanhã


----------



## Brigantia (13 Jan 2009 às 22:42)

Boas,

Por aqui tenho 0,2ºC(mínima do dia para já) e 96%HR.

Nesta zona da ciadade ainda não temos nevoeiro.


----------



## thunderboy (13 Jan 2009 às 22:42)

Lousano disse:


> Esta imagem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim essa imagem.
Visto com zom há aí uma zona a amarelo a puxar para tons laranja.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

Por aqui 10ºC, e a pressão atmosférica continua a sua lenta subida... 1025hpa.
O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado e o vento está fraco.
Uma pasmaceira metereológica, para variar um pouco, já que esta semana foi um fartote...


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2009 às 22:49)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Por aqui tenho 0,2ºC(mínima do dia para já) e 96%HR.
> 
> Nesta zona da ciadade ainda não temos nevoeiro.




Estou no limite do nevoeiro. Para baixo nevoeiro, para cima céu limpo.

A temperatura desceu um pouco, -1,0ºC neste momento.


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

StormFairy disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aqui prevê-se uma noite como a de ontem.
> 
> ...



A  temperatura esta noite vai descer até mais tarde do que ontem em que as mínimas foram logo a seguir a meia noite  quanto a chuva de quinta feira desta vez podes confiar no freemeteo 

9,4ºC


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2009 às 22:55)

Aqui estou com 1,6ºC, ainda longe da mínima desta manhã.  Para compensar, esta é com diferença a zona da cidade na qual a neve melhor resistiu ao degelo.

Extremos do dia: 0,0ºC / 5,2ºC


----------



## Turista (13 Jan 2009 às 23:11)

Extremos para dia 13 de Janeiro:
Min - 9,7ºC
Máx - 14,7ºC (bem agradável)

De momento céu nublado, 10,6ºC, 84% HR e 1020.3 hPa.

Abraços,


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Jan 2009 às 23:12)

Extremos do dia (embora a mínima ainda possa vir a ser batida):
15.7ºC
9.9ºC


----------



## DMartins (13 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

Guimarães:

T- 4,3º
HR - 96%
PA - 1025 hPa
V - 0 Km/h


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado diminuindo de nebulosidade, chuva moderada a forte entre as 8 horas e as 10h30m.

Máxima: 14.7ºC
mínima: 5.2ºC

Precipitação: 4 mm

Isto anda mesmo mal desde de 1 de Outubro de 2008 até hoje registo uns 97 mm, muito pouco para a época do ano.


----------



## thunderboy (13 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

Eu acumulei 44.5mm desde o inicio do ano.


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2009 às 23:21)

Máxima: 14,1ºC
Mínima:8,9ºC (mas até a meia noite vai ser menos um pouco)

Rajada máxima:36km/h

Precipitação total: 7,4mm

Agora registo 8,9ºC, 865HR, 1023hpa e vento fraco


----------



## fsl (13 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

*OEIRAS, hoje :

Condições actuais (actualizado a 13-01-09  23:17) 
Temperatura:  8.3°C  
Humidade: 92%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 7.1°C  
Vento: 1.6 km/hr NW 
Pressão: 1025.0 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 6.2 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 23.8 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  23.8mm 
Wind chill:  8.3°C  
Indíce THW:   8.4°C  
Indíce Calor:  8.4°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  8.2°C às  23:05  14.7°C às 14:59 
Humidade:  73%  às  15:09  93%  às   4:38 
Ponto de Orvalho:  6.1°C às  22:59  12.2°C às   4:45 
Pressão:  1020.0mb  às   5:05  1025.2mb  às  22:56 
Precipitação mais intensa:   10.8mm/hr  às   3:40 
Maior Rajada Vento:   40.2 km/hr  às  15:57 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  7.8°C às  23:11  
Maior Indíce Calor   14.4°C às  10:45 

*


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

Bem me parecia que a mínima ia ser batida... 9.3ºC e a descer... bolas


----------



## amarusp (13 Jan 2009 às 23:25)

4,5ºC e 24 mm de precipitação acumulada hoje


----------



## Henrique (13 Jan 2009 às 23:29)

6.0ºC... 
80% RH
Mais frio do que esperava, deve chegar aos 5ºc.


----------



## Bgc (13 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

-2.5ºC


----------



## thunderboy (13 Jan 2009 às 23:40)

Até que enfim que recomeça a descer.7.2ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Jan 2009 às 23:43)

Boa Noite, por cá hoje o dia iniciou-se com céu pouco nublado, tendo aumentado de neblusidade ao longo do dia, tornando-se encoberto agora para a noite. Houve uma ligeira descida de temperatura com a minima a ficar-se nos 12,7ºC  e a máxima nos 19,6ºC

Os dados actuais são os seguintes:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
terça-feira, 13 de Janeiro de 2009 22:28:27

Temperature (°C):
Current          17,6
Trend (per hour) +0,2
Average today    17,3
Wind chill       17,6
Heat index       17,6
Dew Point        14,6
Rel Humidity     83%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     6,1 NW
Average Speed    4,9 W

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,6
Total this month 56,4
Total this year  56,4

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1021,4
Trend (per hour) -0,5


Aproveito igualmente para deixar esta noticia de 1985 do Jornal Açoriano Oriental:


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2009 às 23:44)

Despeço-me com 9,4ºC, e a Temperatura Mínima de hoje foi de *9,2ºC* até ao momento!

Humidade nos 92%


Hoje, acumulei *15,8mm*!


----------



## thunderboy (13 Jan 2009 às 23:45)

Será possivel cairem uns flocos de neve caso estejam 1º/2ºC conjuntamente com um aguaceiro perdido??


----------



## Bgc (13 Jan 2009 às 23:46)

thunderboy disse:


> Será possivel cairem uns flocos de neve caso estejam 1º/2ºC conjuntamente com um aguaceiro perdido??



E esperas chegar a essa mínima?


----------



## thunderboy (13 Jan 2009 às 23:51)

Bgc disse:


> E esperas chegar a essa mínima?



Não sei. O IM põe 2ºC de minima para Santarém e a contar com o facto de aqui ser ligeiramente mais fresco que em Santarém por norma(1ºC a 2ºC)

Mesmo assim continua a ser muito improvável.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

O que me intriga mesmo é se nevou no pico mais alto da serra d'aire esta madrugada é que o IM pôs neve a cotas superiores a 600m e a serra d'aire tem 679m.


----------



## João Soares (14 Jan 2009 às 00:05)

*Extremos do dia 13.Janeiro.2009*

Temp. Máxima: *13,1ºC*
Temp. Minima: *4,6ºC* (às 23h59)

Precipitação acumulada: *23,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nevoeiro (mas não cerrado) e vento nulo

Temp: *4,3ºC*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Jan 2009 às 00:09)

Agora aqui 17,7ºC


----------



## PDias (14 Jan 2009 às 00:12)

Boa noite, por aqui neste momento o céu está limpo, o vento é fraco e estão 8,1ºC. A Serra de Montejunto está com um "chapéu" de nuvens a cobrir-lhe o cume.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2009 às 00:13)

Céu limpo, com alguns bancos de nevoeiro dispersos pela zona.
Temperatura de +2,0ºC e Humidade relativa de 91%
Boa noite para todos


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jan 2009 às 00:16)

Despeço-me com 9.0ºC
A mínima de ontem acabou por ficar nos 9.3ºC


----------



## thunderboy (14 Jan 2009 às 00:18)

T. actual:6.3ºC

Nova t.:5.9ºC


----------



## PDias (14 Jan 2009 às 00:54)

Por aqui na ultima 1/2 hora baixou dos 8,1ºC para os actuais 6,0ºC, o vento continua fraco ou nulo com céu limpo, e a nebulosidade que existia no cume da Serra de Montejunto, formou um pequeno aglomerado de nuvens que partiram em direcção a SE.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Jan 2009 às 00:57)

Grande quebra de temperatura dos 5.9ºC para os 4.9ºC.


----------



## Henrique (14 Jan 2009 às 01:12)

Temp: 4.4ºC
84% RH


----------



## João Soares (14 Jan 2009 às 01:15)

O nevoeiro vai-se dissipando aos poucos

Temp: *4,1ºC*

A minima desta noite não vai por aí além.. uns 3ºC deve ser a minha minima


----------



## squidward (14 Jan 2009 às 01:26)

*(13-01-2009)

t.max:  15.3ºC
t.min:  7.9ºC*


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2009 às 01:27)

Boa noite!

Por aqui estão uns estáveis 8,2ºC
A humidade está nos 86%.

------------------------

*Extremos do dia 12 de Janeiro:*
Tmin: 2,3ºC**
Tmáx: 13,6ºC

*Extremos do dia 13 de Janeiro:*
Tmin: 8,1ºC**
Tmáx: 13,5ºC
Precipitação: 11,8mm

**Nota para a acentuada subida da temperatura mínima.


----------



## João Soares (14 Jan 2009 às 01:38)

A temperatura continua na sua queda, já cheguei aos *3,6ºC*

Embora, tenha subido aos *3,7ºC* actual... deverá descer mais um bocado

Se não fosse o facto de ter registado uma minima às 23h59.. teria 7,2ºC de minima, uma subida de 4,6ºC, em relação à ontem.
O que valeu foi que a minima de ontem foi de 4,6ºC o que fez com a minima do dia 12.Janeiro para o dia 13.Janeiro só subisse 2,0ºC 

(Desculpem lá se tá um pouco confuso.. é das horas)


----------



## criz0r (14 Jan 2009 às 04:23)

Boas madrugadas  por aqui noite bastante calma com 7,8ºC, Céu Pouco Nublado e Vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2009 às 07:26)

Ora Bons Dias!

Uma madrugada calma, por estas bandas! A Temperatura foi descendo, mas também subiu muitas vezes, devido à presença de Vento, pelo que a Mínima não foi além dos *7,8ºC*

Neste momento, tenho 9,6ºC
Humidade nos 91%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,3ºC


----------



## thunderboy (14 Jan 2009 às 08:01)

Bom dia.
Nevoeiro denso e 2.7ºC.A temperatura mínima foi 2.4ºC


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2009 às 08:12)

Bom dia

Está complicado por aqui.

Esta manhã até andar a pé é perigoso. Temos chuvisco com congelação o que deixa tudo coberto por uma fina camada de gelo transparente, mas muito escorregado. As estradas, os carros e até os passeios estão cheios de gelo.

Por agora nevoeiro, chuvisco e -2,3ºC.


----------



## storm (14 Jan 2009 às 08:21)

Temperatura minima: 5ºC
Temperatura actual: 5.3ºC


Noite calma, neste momento esta uma camada de nevoeiro em que o sol quer romper.


----------



## Teles (14 Jan 2009 às 09:01)

Bom dia por aqui o dia começou frio com 0.3 de temperatura e um forte nevoeiro que nem deixa ver se está sol ou nublado


----------



## ruiadam (14 Jan 2009 às 09:08)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Está complicado por aqui.
> 
> ...



Bom dia

Aqui na Guarda as condições eram muito semelhantes pelas 7:30 horas.


----------



## stormy (14 Jan 2009 às 09:17)

interessante esse chuvisco ....é tipo freezing rain mas menos intenso


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2009 às 09:28)

Nevoeiro com algum chuvisco e -1,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## Brigantia (14 Jan 2009 às 09:28)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Está complicado por aqui.
> 
> ...



Atenção a cidade está um caos. As estradas são pistas de gelo...

Hoje é que deviam fechar as escolas todas.


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2009 às 09:29)

Brigantia disse:


> Atenção a cidade está um caos. As estradas são pistas de gelo...
> 
> Hoje é que deviam fechar as escolas todas.



Está mesmo muito complicado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Jan 2009 às 09:37)

Bom Dia

Isso ai por bragança está mesmo complicado, espero é que não haja acidentes.
Por cá a minima de hoje foi de 3.0ºC, neste momento estão 5.2ºC e está nevoeiro.


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2009 às 10:01)

As gotículas vão caindo e gelam em contacto com as superfícies.

O parapeito da minha varanda coberto de uma fina película de gelo.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2009 às 10:11)

Bom dia!
Por aqui tive uma noite com nevoeiro e com +0,5ºC de mínima.
Sigo com 4,0ºC, céu encoberto com algum nevoeiro mas tende a dissipar e a deixar a nebulosidade que trará a tão ansiada chuva
Apesar disto só tenho 78% de humidade relativa - estranho, com este nevoeiro pela zona e o céu já tão carregado...
Bons fenómenos para hoje.
E cuidado com o estilo desportivo muito em voga por Bragança hoje com tanto GELO: o "SKU"...


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jan 2009 às 10:27)

Bom dia.
Amenheço com o céu pouco nublado por cirrus, e com uma visão curiosa, do alto do meu 8º andar: Lisboa está imersa numa nuvem de nevoeiro...
A mínima ficou-se pelos 7.1ºC, e segue agora nos 11ºC.
A pressão está nos 1025hpa


----------



## Lightning (14 Jan 2009 às 10:40)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia.
> Amenheço com o céu pouco nublado por cirrus, e com uma visão curiosa, do alto do meu 8º andar: Lisboa está imersa numa nuvem de nevoeiro...
> A mínima ficou-se pelos 7.1ºC, e segue agora nos 11ºC.
> A pressão está nos 1025hpa



Exacto. 

Está bastante nevoeiro para os lados de cacilhas, daqui consegue-se ver, embora que ainda esteja num terceiro andar.

A manhã está a ser marcada pelo frio, como já referiste, e pelo vento nulo também. Céu muito nublado mas com abertas.


----------



## jpmartins (14 Jan 2009 às 10:44)

Bom dia
Céu muito nublado, durante a noite um aguaceiro ainda rendeu 0.5mm.

*Tmin. 3.3ºC*


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2009 às 11:02)

> Bragança acordou «vidrada» pelo gelo com quedas e trânsito lento
> 14 de Janeiro de 2009, 10:48
> 
> A população de Bragança deparou-se hoje de manhã com graves dificuldades em transitar a pé e de carro na cidade devido ao gelo que se formou sobre os restos da neve de terça-feira e a geada da madrugada.
> ...



http://noticias.sapo.pt/infolocal/artigo/908471.html


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2009 às 11:07)

Bom dia
Por aqui està um nevoeiro cerrado a humidade está no máximo está tudo molhado e a temperatura é de 6,3°C mas parece ainda menos. a mínima foi de 4,3°C...


----------



## Z13 (14 Jan 2009 às 11:09)

Mínima de *-2,3ºC*

Nevoeiro e muito, muito gelo....


________________


----------



## vinc7e (14 Jan 2009 às 11:15)

bom dia,

por aqui minima de -0.8ºC

agora sigo com 7.4ºC


----------



## Fernando (14 Jan 2009 às 11:31)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Mínima de *-2,3ºC*
> 
> Nevoeiro e muito, muito gelo....
> 
> ...



Venha o sincelo !!

Grande inverno !!


----------



## ruiadam (14 Jan 2009 às 11:33)

Dan disse:


> As gotículas vão caindo e gelam em contacto com as superfícies.
> 
> O parapeito da minha varanda coberto de uma fina película de gelo.




Efectivamente o gelo que se formou aqui na Guarda já deu lugar a alguns acidentes e despistes, felizmente sem consequências graves para já a não ser as materiais. Sinceramente só vi a Protecção Cívil (PC) entrar em acção pelas 9:30/10:00 da matina, não entendo muito bem os critérios da PC nestes dias frios e os horários dos piquetes de emergência.


----------



## Fil (14 Jan 2009 às 11:35)

Não deixa de ser um transtorno para a população, por aqui também está tudo coberto por uma película de gelo e já andei a espalhar sal a ver se consigo tirar o carro da garagem. A mínima foi de -2,8ºC e neste momento estou com -1,0ºC, 96% hr e céu encoberto.


----------



## Hazores (14 Jan 2009 às 11:47)

bom dia

vento e auguaceiros fortes  é assim que se têm caracterizado o tempo na ilha terceira.
o vento anda numa média dos 30 Km/h


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Jan 2009 às 12:06)

Hazores disse:


> bom dia
> 
> vento e auguaceiros fortes  é assim que se têm caracterizado o tempo na ilha terceira.
> o vento anda numa média dos 30 Km/h



Sabes se nevou no Pico?


----------



## Vince (14 Jan 2009 às 12:11)

Nevoeiro no Tejo responsável por umas temperaturas nalgumas zonas de Lisboa anormalmente baixas em relação à envolvente.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jan 2009 às 12:12)

Estou envolto numa espessa camada de nevoeiro...
10.4ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2009 às 12:12)

Bom dia aqui por Setúbal a manha está a ser de nevoeiro cerrado e a temperatura ainda não passou dos 7ºC  

Agora nevoeiro quase cerrado e 6,6ºC a humidade é de 100% o vento fraco inferior a 10km/h

A mínima foi de 4,3ºC


----------



## Rog (14 Jan 2009 às 12:15)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui céu nublado com algumas abertas
15ºC
88%HR
1026hpa

min 10,5ºC


----------



## Lightning (14 Jan 2009 às 12:18)

O nevoeiro por aqui também está a chegar... Dificilmente se consegue ver o sol.

Vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2009 às 12:20)

É muito raro ver o nevoeiro aqui durar até tão tarde com temperaturas tão baixas tenho agora 6,7ºc nem naqueles dias mais frios da vaga de frio tive esta temperatura a esta hora


----------



## Henrique (14 Jan 2009 às 12:25)

O nevoeiro tambem se faz sentir por aqui, muito embora não se compare com os vossos relatos. Consigo ver a nuvens mais altas e a luminosidade/visibilidade é boa.

Temp: 9.8ºC
RH: 68%


----------



## Paulo H (14 Jan 2009 às 12:25)

Bemm.. Tá um frio que não se pode andar na rua! 

É intenso o frio, devido ao nevoeiro que se instalou, às 11h estavamos com 2.4ºC

Havia também gelo de manhã, às 8h estavam -0.7ºC. Um vizinho meu teve de descongelar os vidros do carro com água quente.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jan 2009 às 12:28)

A temperatura continua a baixar, em concomitância com a densidade do nevoeiro que se instalou: 8.6º agora...


----------



## Paulo H (14 Jan 2009 às 12:32)

Aqui também baixou a temperatura.. 

Não tenho termometro aqui, só em casa, mas no weatherunderground diz que Castelo Branco (cidade) às 12h estava com 1.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2009 às 12:33)

Boas tardeso dia por aqui acordou com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas mas havia muitos bancos de nevoeiro aqui na zona toda e devido há humidade ser muita alta com as temperaturas baixas hoje de manhã havia geada e gelo por todo o lado

Neste momento têmos o nevoeiro novamente por cá,está cá um 

Dados actuais 2.8ºC pressão 1023.8hpa e 92%hr


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2009 às 12:36)

Ora Boas Tardes!

A Manhã tem sido marcada por Céu Muito Nublado, por Cumulus, alguns bem negros! Mas nada de chuva, para já...

A Temperatura encontra-se nos *12,2ºC*

Humidade nos 69%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h de S (180º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,1ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2009 às 12:47)

Por aqui agora está assim: 6,9ºC


----------



## Lightning (14 Jan 2009 às 13:07)

O sol voltou a espreitar. Neste momento parece que o nevoeiro se está a dissipar. Vento fraco. Conseguem-se avistar nuvens altas quando o céu limpa mais.

-------------

Tenho muita pena em não ter estação, pois amanhã não vou poder tirar o partido todo (registar valores de temperatura, precipitação, pressão e sobretudo VENTO ) da animação que vem aí...


----------



## Fil (14 Jan 2009 às 13:09)

As temperaturas na zona de Lisboa mostram bem onde anda o nevoeiro:






Aqui está nublado, numa zona das Cantarias está cheio de sincelo ou neve, não sei bem o que era. Temperatura actual de -0,9ºC. Infelizmente às 00h tinha 0,6ºC e já não terei uma máxima negativa.


----------



## Turista (14 Jan 2009 às 13:09)

Boa tarde,

por Peniche sigo com 13,8ºC, 79HR e 1020.0 hPa.

O céu está parcialmente nublado com boas abertas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Jan 2009 às 13:18)

Por aqui o nevoeiro ainda marca presença e a temperatura está nos 8.5ºC


----------



## Lightning (14 Jan 2009 às 13:30)

Aqui ainda é visível a neve em alguns pontos de Espanha, mais a Norte. 

O nevoeiro, pela imagem, parece estar a dissipar-se de forma geral.


----------



## jpmartins (14 Jan 2009 às 13:49)

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado por cumulos, vento fraco.
Temp. actual 10.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2009 às 13:52)

O nevoeiro aqui subiu um pouco. Agora tenho -0,7ºC e neblina.


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2009 às 13:53)

Impressionante! O nevoeiro continua e a temperatura a esta hora é de apenas 7,0ºC, nem naqueles dias de frio a sério teve tanto frio e o sol sempre aquecia coisa que hoje é impossível! a humidade está sempre nos 100% e o vento é fraco...


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2009 às 13:54)

Bom dia!

Por aqui cheguei agora aos 10,0ºC.
Não há nevoeiro, mas uma neblina que se espalha pela região.
E avisto bem a mancha de nevoeiro na zona oriental de Lisboa.

A mínima foi de 6,2ºC.

Por agora, além da neblina, há bastantes nuvens em desenvolvimentos, vindas de Sudoeste.


----------



## netfalcon (14 Jan 2009 às 13:59)

boas

aqui por evora, temos um dia cheio de nevoeiro,ainda nao dissipou, continua igual como tava de manha, esta bastante frio.

podia congelar para o pessoal daqui saber o que e geadas, uma vez que o pessoal daqui e todo exagerado hehe

cumprimentos


----------



## João Soares (14 Jan 2009 às 14:00)

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *14,0ºC*

A minima desta noite foi de *3,2ºC*


----------



## Serrano (14 Jan 2009 às 14:03)

Vai-se dissipando o nevoeiro na zona baixa da Covilhã, com o termómetro a marcar 5.5 graus. No meu posto de observação, a mínima ficou-se por 0 graus.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2009 às 14:05)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Sabes se nevou no Pico?



Estava a tentar ver nas webcams, mas o Pico está encoberto por nuvens.







Praia da Vitória, na Terceira, há instantes:


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2009 às 14:07)

Onde anda o vento ?? estou à espera dele.


----------



## ct5iul (14 Jan 2009 às 14:09)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
BOM TARDE


----------



## granizus (14 Jan 2009 às 14:09)

Boas,

Este é o meu primeiro post, pois apenas descobri este fórum nos dias que antecederam a frente fria da passada semana.

Os meus parabéns a todos e fiquei surpreendido e sobretudo agradado por ver que há mais "loucos" como eu sempre fiquei, com trovoadas, tempestades, frio, neve etc... 

Abraço,

Carlos


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jan 2009 às 14:11)

Parecia que o nevoeiro se estaria a dissipar, mas está a cerrar novamente...
De qualquer forma, a temperatura subiu, e deve ser uma mera questão de tempo até o nevoeiro dissipar.
Sigo com 11.6ºC


----------



## *Dave* (14 Jan 2009 às 14:15)

Por aqui desde manhã que se mantém o nevoeiro, tendo-se dissipado há cerca de 2/3h.

A temperatura máxima não foi além dos 5,8ºC e neste momento sigo com:
T: *3,9ºC*
HR: *93%*
P: *1023,1mb/hPa*


----------



## mocha (14 Jan 2009 às 14:16)

Boas a todos, por aqui variação entre ceu pouco nublado e nublado, com alguma neblina, sigo com 11ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2009 às 14:16)

granizus disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Este é o meu primeiro post, pois apenas descobri este fórum nos dias que antecederam a frente fria da passada semana.
> 
> ...



Sê Muito Bem-Vindo *granizus*! Passa por *este* tópico, onde poderás fazer uma apresentação mais detalhada da tua pessoa!



Por aqui, neste momento, Céu Encoberto e 12,1ºC
Humidade nos 79%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento nos 4,3 km/h de SSO (202º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,4ºC/h


----------



## Paulo H (14 Jan 2009 às 14:16)

Por aqui, começamos a tarde com nevoeiro cerrado, muito frio e.. 

2.1ºC às 13h


----------



## kikofra (14 Jan 2009 às 14:17)

granizus disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Este é o meu primeiro post, pois apenas descobri este fórum nos dias que antecederam a frente fria da passada semana.
> 
> ...


bem vindo!!!!!!!


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2009 às 14:19)

Manhã muito complicada em Bragança esteve tudo coberto de gelo É muito dificil andar na rua já tive perto de cair mais de 10 vezes

Por agora o nevoeiro parece ter levantado um pouco...


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

Por aqui o nevoeiro levantou um pouco mas o céu está coberto ainda pelo nevoeiro  e a temperatura continua em apenas 7,2ºC  100%HR vento fraco


----------



## kikofra (14 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

aqui so fez  nevoeiro esta noite!! completamente serrado... hoje de manha la pas 8 ja nao havia nada, agora esta sol, com algumas nuvens no ceu!!! Tou me a entreter a aprender meteorologia... http://www.fpcolumbofilia.pt/meteo/main06.htm ja fiquei a perceber bem mais como e que estas cenas acontecem!


----------



## *Dave* (14 Jan 2009 às 14:26)

A temperatura ronda os* 4ºC* desde as 13:00.

O céu continua nublado .



MSantos disse:


> Manhã muito complicada em Bragança esteve tudo coberto de gelo É muito dificil andar na rua já tive perto de cair mais de 10 vezes



Por aqui já vi logo um acidente de manhã devido ao gelo. Havia ua boa camada em cima das estradas...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2009 às 14:30)

Boasisto hoje por aqui parece que não vai mudar de panorama com o nevoeiro,olhando pela imagem de sat.apanha o interior da PI todo

O escuro cá continua muito denso com a temperatura nos 2.8ºC e 94%hr e o vento tambem apareceu fraco de E.

Até logo


----------



## Paulo H (14 Jan 2009 às 14:38)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boasisto hoje por aqui parece que não vai mudar de panorama com o nevoeiro,olhando pela imagem de sat.apanha o interior da PI todo
> 
> O escuro cá continua muito denso com a temperatura nos 2.8ºC e 94%hr e o vento tambem apareceu fraco de E.
> 
> Até logo



Pois é, apanha toda a bacia do Douro e do Tejo desde as suas nascentes em Espanha!


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Jan 2009 às 14:40)

Boas Tardes!
Por aqui de manha nuvens altas, o sol a espreitar, agora ceu com algumas nuvens, só que passaram a ser nuvens medias/baixas.
A temperatura anda nos 9.8ºC.


----------



## João Soares (14 Jan 2009 às 14:47)

O céu está pouco nublado e o vento fraco

Temp: *12,8ºC*


----------



## Lousano (14 Jan 2009 às 14:55)

Por aqui a mínima ficou-se pelos 4,8º e segue pouco nublado com 9,8º


----------



## criz0r (14 Jan 2009 às 15:09)

Boas tardes..por aqui mantém-se o nevoeiro cerrado e temperatura nos 10,2ºC.


----------



## F_R (14 Jan 2009 às 15:09)

Boa tarde pessoal 

Por cá dia de um nevoeiro um pouco estranho pois está um pouco alto mas ao mesmo tempo faz a humidade estar a 100%
Na rua está um 

Quanto à temperatura já esteve nos 7.2ºC, mas neste momento encontra-se nos 6.2ºC

A mínima foi de 1.8ºC


----------



## jpmartins (14 Jan 2009 às 15:19)

Neste momento céu muito nublado, temp. 10.1ºC.





Atenção neve para Aveiro amanha, os erros acontecem


----------



## ruiadam (14 Jan 2009 às 15:20)

granizus disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Este é o meu primeiro post, pois apenas descobri este fórum nos dias que antecederam a frente fria da passada semana.
> 
> ...





Bem vindo...


----------



## *Dave* (14 Jan 2009 às 15:20)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> ... temperatura nos 2.8ºC ...



Por Castelo Branco, está então mais frio do que aqui .
Pelo que pude ver no site do IM toda esta zona compreendida entre Gardunha, Covilhã, ASM, Penamacor, Sabugal está mais quente que as zonas envolventes.
Uma prova disto é que eu sigo com uma temperatura de *4,1ºC* e o amigo _ALBIMETEO_ segue com 2,8ºC - uma diferença de 1,3ºC.

----

Céu bastante nublado, sem o nevoeiro já há vista e o vento sopra de fraco a moderado.


----------



## *Dave* (14 Jan 2009 às 15:21)

jpmartins disse:


> Atenção neve para Aveiro amanha, os erros acontecem


----------



## Lightning (14 Jan 2009 às 16:04)

O nevoeiro aqui levantou mais. Agora já se consegue ver o céu, que está muito nublado por cumulus. Vento fraco ou mesmo nulo. 

A temperatura subiu ligeiramente.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2009 às 16:08)

Já aqui no norte de Lisboa, o nevoeiro parece querer instalar-se agora, vindo de sul.
Escureceu completamente.
Até parece que vai chover.

9,4ºC e 85% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Bgc (14 Jan 2009 às 16:11)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui, -1.1ºC.

Penso que há hipótese de voltar a nevar esta madrugada em Bragança.


----------



## ruiadam (14 Jan 2009 às 16:20)

Bgc disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Por aqui, -1.1ºC.
> 
> Penso que há hipótese de voltar a nevar esta madrugada em Bragança.



Aqui na Guarda:

T: 1,5ºC
HR: 100%
V: 14,4 km/h

Segundo o IM existe a probabilidade de nevar também por aqui durante esta noite e madrugada. Para já nevoeiro cerrado no cume da cidade e algum vento á mistura que tudo indica irá aumentar substancialmente a partir das 6 da matina.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2009 às 16:25)

AnDré disse:


> Até parece que vai chover.



Começou há instantes a borrifar.
Céu encoberto. Alguns nevoeiro.
9,2ºC e 86% de humidade relativa.


----------



## mocha (14 Jan 2009 às 16:30)

Ceu completamente nublado, ja não deve de tardar


----------



## jpmartins (14 Jan 2009 às 16:44)

AnDré disse:


> Começou há instantes a borrifar.
> Céu encoberto. Alguns nevoeiro.
> 9,2ºC e 86% de humidade relativa.



São as primeiras bandas do sistema frontal a chegar ao continente.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jan 2009 às 16:45)

Lightning disse:


> O nevoeiro aqui levantou mais. Agora já se consegue ver o céu, que está muito nublado por cumulus. Vento fraco ou mesmo nulo.
> 
> A temperatura subiu ligeiramente.



Exacto, e sigo com 10.3ºC


----------



## squidward (14 Jan 2009 às 16:56)

dia de nevoeiro, mas agora parece que se quer levantar. Á custa do nevoeiro obtive a máxima mais baixa do ano com *11.1ºC* e uma mínima de *4.1ºC*


----------



## ct5iul (14 Jan 2009 às 17:01)

granizus disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Este é o meu primeiro post, pois apenas descobri este fórum nos dias que antecederam a frente fria da passada semana.
> 
> ...



Bem vindo a esta grande "casa" quando poderes e se poderes podes começar a postar as tuas temperaturas um grande abraço e contamos contigo

SIGO COM :
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 9.2ºC/ UTC 16:56
Temp ao sol: 9.2ºC/ UTC 16:56
Sensação Térmica:8ºC UTC 16:56
Pressão: 1019.7Hpa UTC 16:56
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado a Fraco 7.1 km/h UTC 16:56
Escala de Beaufort :2 Brisa Ligeira,Ar Fraco
Direção do Vento: W UTC 16:56
Temperatura do vento: 8.7ºC 16:56
Humidade Relativa: 95 % UTC 16:56
Ponto orvalho:9ºC UTC 16:56
Chuva Precipitação: 0.2mm UTC 16:56
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo UTC 16:56
Altitude: 110Metros

COMEÇOU A PINGAR A COISA DE 15MINUTOS E AINDA NÃO PAROU


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Jan 2009 às 17:03)

Por cá continua muito vento e alguns aguaceiros. Hoje tem sido um dia marcado por uma forte sensação de frio.
Já ouvi dizer que nevou no Pico acima dos 1000 metros mas esta informação carece de confirmação.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jan 2009 às 17:04)

A frente que está a entrar e que já aqui foi assinalada, está já a chegar a esta zona, entrando por NW. Tem um aspecto bem carregado, sendo de prever precipitação moderada para mais logo...
De momento, 10.2ºC e pressão em queda nos 1021hpa...


----------



## *Dave* (14 Jan 2009 às 17:17)

Neste momento sigo com:

T: *3,7ºC*
HR: *93%*
P: *1021,1mb/hPa*

-------------------

Precipitação acumulada entre as 18h e as 24h do presente dia:


----------



## Fil (14 Jan 2009 às 17:26)

Bgc disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Por aqui, -1.1ºC.
> 
> Penso que há hipótese de voltar a nevar esta madrugada em Bragança.



Ou quem sabe chuva congelada... 

Penso que a Guarda sim tem boas hipóteses de ver nevar amanhã, aqui não tenho tanto a certeza, mas já na terça não estava à espera e foi o que se viu... 

Neste momento tenho -0,5ºC, fui até ao alto do Arranhadouro (1000 m) onde estavam -2,5ºC e um nevoeiro muito denso. Além da neve que se mantém em boa forma no solo, havia também muito gelo.

No Alto do Arranhadouro







 

 

 



Na zona do Campo Redondo


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2009 às 17:27)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Já ouvi dizer que nevou no Pico acima dos 1000 metros mas esta informação carece de confirmação.







É o máximo que se consegue ver.

----------------------
Aqui o céu mantém-se encoberto, mas já não chuvisca.
8,7ºC.


----------



## Filipe (14 Jan 2009 às 17:33)

Boas! Aqui estão 2.7ºC... mas parece bem menos... muitas nuvens no céu...
A vizinha, velhota, até disse... vem ai nevão... lol


----------



## ruiadam (14 Jan 2009 às 17:37)

Segundo registo do IM a temperatura na Guarda baixou para os 0,5º às 16:00 horas, em princípio estará ainda mais baixa agora. 

O nevoeiro é agora ainda mais cerrado e o vento aumentou ligeiramente, a destacar é sem dúvida a descida da temperatura de 1ºC em uma hora... A HR não descola dos 100%, está um frio de entranhar nos ossos


----------



## Bgc (14 Jan 2009 às 17:38)

*Fil*, imagens de 1ª classe


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jan 2009 às 17:47)

A mínima ocorreu às 11:31h com *5,2 ºC* e nevoeiro.
Agora, o céu está muito nublado e estou com *8,8 ºC*.


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2009 às 17:49)

Magnífico sincelo 

As fotos estão muito boas Fil


----------



## Lightning (14 Jan 2009 às 17:50)

Céu muito escuro e carregado, ameaça chover. Vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jan 2009 às 17:53)

Extremos de ontem:

Tm: *8,8 ºC*
Tx: *15,3 ºC*

P. Acum.: *13,8 mm*


----------



## godzila (14 Jan 2009 às 17:53)

boa tarde amigos aqui tenho 2ºC e está a descer bem, mas eu já não sei o que raio é preciso ter para ver neve, já vi nevar com 3ºC e já vi chover com 1ºC
vamos ver o que ai vem a frente e só aqui chega pelas 5 da manhã é a melhor hora possível para a neve


----------



## jpmartins (14 Jan 2009 às 17:55)

Grandes fotos Fil
Para amanha alerta amarelo para todo o continente, temos de tudo desde agitação marítima passando pelo vento e chuva por vezes forte, até à neve nas terras altas do Norte e Centro. A situação mais grave será na Madeira com alerta laranja devido à velocidade do vento e para a agitação marítima.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Jan 2009 às 18:01)

Boas

Por aqui neste momento estão 8.3ºC e o céu está nublado.

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 10.5ºC

T.Minima: 3.0ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (14 Jan 2009 às 18:04)

boas

10.5ºc, vento fraco, céu muito nublado e da maneira que está,  pode ser que a chuva chegue mais cedo em alguns locais. 

abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jan 2009 às 18:12)

Hoje foi um dia de nevoeiro por cá, que persistiu até por volta das 16h, pouco antes de ser atingida a máxima.
Logo depois da dissipação do nevoeiro, este deu lugar às nuvens, que cobriram o céu por completo, deixando alguns chuviscos.
Para lá de Telheiras não havia nevoeiro, este só apareceu a partir da descida do aeroporto, acumulando-se nas zonas mais baixas, como o meu posto de observação.
Isto manteve as temperaturas relativamente mais baixas deste lado, em comparação com as estações de Queluz ou Mira Sintra, que ultrapassaram claramente a barreira dos 10 ºC - Queluz chegou aos *12,7 ºC* e Mira Sintra aos *14,1 ºC*, quando Moscavide nem aos 10 ºC chegou.


----------



## Fantkboy (14 Jan 2009 às 18:21)

Por aqui (loures) céu encoberto... 9,0 c 
alguma animação a chegará esta noite/madrugada! vamos ver se trará quantidades algo significativas.
boa noite


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jan 2009 às 18:24)

*CUIDADO COM A LEITURA DOS MAPAS: OS ÚNICOS AVISOS QUE EXISTEM SÃO DE VENTO E APENAS PARA OS DISTRITOS DE VIANA DO CASTELO E BRAGA. NÃO HÁ MAIS NENHUM AVISO NESTE MOMENTO: TODO O RESTO DO CONTINENTE, MADEIRA E AÇORES NÃO TÊM NENHUM ALERTA.*

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 11,1 ºC (11h58)
Mínima = 3,9 ºC (06h33)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 6,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 14,2 (dia 1); Temp. Mínima = *-* 1,5 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2009 às 18:25)

ajrebelo disse:


> pode ser que a chuva chegue mais cedo em alguns locais.



Aqui chuvisca, e chuvisca...
Levo 0,2mm de chuviscos acumulados.

A temperatura está nos 8,3ºC a humidade nos 92%.


Fotografias espectaculares *Fil*!


----------



## Fantkboy (14 Jan 2009 às 18:28)

AnDré disse:


> Aqui chuvisca, e chuvisca...
> Levo 0,2mm de chuviscos acumulados.
> 
> A temperatura está nos 8,3ºC a humidade nos 92%.
> ...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2009 às 18:28)

Boas noitespor aqui continua tudo na mesma com céu encoberto com o vento nulo.

Dados actuais 4.3ºC até agora foi a máxima e não se mexe há 1h pressão 1021.0hpa com 91%hr.


----------



## Bgc (14 Jan 2009 às 18:29)

Gerofil disse:


> *CUIDADO COM A LEITURA DOS MAPAS: OS ÚNICOS AVISOS QUE EXISTEM SÃO DE VENTO E APENAS PARA OS DISTRITOS DE VIANA DO CASTELO E BRAGA. NÃO HÁ MAIS NENHUM AVISO NESTE MOMENTO: TODO O RESTO DO CONTINENTE, MADEIRA E AÇORES NÃO TÊM NENHUM ALERTA.*
> 
> Estremoz (dados de hoje):
> 
> ...




Desculpa mas, para amanhã, há vários avisos.


----------



## kikofra (14 Jan 2009 às 18:30)

quem me dera que aqui em portugal ouvesse um alerta vermelho destes:

http://www.meteoalarm.eu/area.asp?lang=EN&ShowDate=&Country=HU&area=49&areaname=


----------



## ruiadam (14 Jan 2009 às 18:32)

Gerofil disse:


> *CUIDADO COM A LEITURA DOS MAPAS: OS ÚNICOS AVISOS QUE EXISTEM SÃO DE VENTO E APENAS PARA OS DISTRITOS DE VIANA DO CASTELO E BRAGA. NÃO HÁ MAIS NENHUM AVISO NESTE MOMENTO: TODO O RESTO DO CONTINENTE, MADEIRA E AÇORES NÃO TÊM NENHUM ALERTA.*
> 
> 
> Deve haver um pequeno equívoco da tua parte pois o nosso colega referia-se ao dia de amanhã.
> ...


----------



## Bgc (14 Jan 2009 às 18:32)

Pela zona sul da cidade começam agora a cair uns flocos de neve!! 

Neste momento não estou em Bragança, mas tenho um familiar a relatar o que se vai passando


----------



## Snow (14 Jan 2009 às 18:37)

Bgc disse:


> Pela zona sul da cidade começam agora a cair uns flocos de neve!!



Aí por Bragança este ano toda a precipitação tem sido de neve, Encomendaram maquinas de neve, ou arcas congeladoras.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jan 2009 às 18:37)

Ops, o mapa é para o dia de hoje !!! Desculpem, eu errei.


----------



## vinc7e (14 Jan 2009 às 18:39)

boa tarde,

por aqui maxima de 12.2ºC

neste momento 8.6ºC


----------



## Bgc (14 Jan 2009 às 18:39)

Gerofil disse:


> [/url][/IMG]
> CopyRight@Instituto de Meteorologia
> 
> Claro, estou a falar para o dia de amanhã ...



Desculpa Gerofil, mas há aqui uma confusão.
Para hoje há os 2 alertas que tu relastaste, mas, para amanhã, todo o território está em alerta amarelo.


----------



## ruiadam (14 Jan 2009 às 18:42)

Gerofil disse:


> Ops, o mapa é para o dia de hoje !!! Desculpem, eu errei.



Deve estar mesmo muito nevoeiro para esses lados...

Na brinca


----------



## Lightning (14 Jan 2009 às 18:46)

Já choveu. 

Foi uma chuva muito fraca, nem sequer fez poças de água. Mesmo assim os carros circulam devagar devido ao perigo que as estradas representam neste momento (piso escorregadio).

Céu muito nublado e começa a levantar-se um bocadinho de vento.


----------



## Bgc (14 Jan 2009 às 18:47)

Agora parece que passou a chuva congelada (pequenas partículas de gelo a cair).

-1.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jan 2009 às 18:47)

Bgc disse:


> Desculpa Gerofil, mas há aqui uma confusão.
> Para hoje há os 2 alertas que tu relastaste, mas, para amanhã, todo o território está em alerta amarelo.



Tens toda a razão; fui eu que enganei-me. O mapa correcto é este:





CopyRight@Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2009 às 18:49)

kikofra disse:


> quem me dera que aqui em portugal ouvesse um alerta vermelho destes:
> 
> http://www.meteoalarm.eu/area.asp?lang=EN&ShowDate=&Country=HU&area=49&areaname=



Sem duvida que isso seria giro  o pior viria depois, aí sim, queria ver isso durante 8 dias a ver se achavam giro


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Jan 2009 às 18:49)

Boas por cá continua o frio com muitas nuvens e alguns aguaceiros, neste momento 13,8ºC

A máxima foi de 18ºC, à 1h49m da manhã e a minima até ao momento foi de 13,7ºC

Precipitação das ultimas 24h - 7,2 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jan 2009 às 18:51)

Estou com *8,2 ºC* e céu muito nublado.
Os *0,2 mm* que acumulei até agora deveram-se ao nevoeiro que por aqui permaneceu até meio da tarde.


----------



## Bgc (14 Jan 2009 às 19:04)

A chuva gelada que vai caindo acumula no pavimento e na relva.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jan 2009 às 19:08)

Dados interessantes de Bragança. 
Quanto tiveste de máxima por aí, *Bgc* ?


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jan 2009 às 19:11)

Snow disse:


> Aí por Bragança este ano toda a precipitação tem sido de neve, Encomendaram maquinas de neve, ou arcas congeladoras.



Podes ter a certeza... garganeiros...
Por aqui, como o Lightning disse, e bem, já choveu, mas pouco...
Contudo, está a ameaçar cair bem.
A máxima do dia foi de 12.3ºC (baixinha), e de momento sigo com 9.5ºC.
A pressão atmosférica continua a sua curva descendente, indo já nos 1020hpa...


----------



## Bgc (14 Jan 2009 às 19:13)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Dados interessantes de Bragança.
> Quanto tiveste de máxima por aí, *Bgc* ?



Tive uma máxima negativa: -0.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2009 às 19:16)

Céu encoberto vento nulo e não mexe 4.3ºC


----------



## thunderboy (14 Jan 2009 às 19:18)

Boas noites.
Aqui a temperatura não subiu dos 6ºC encontrando-se agora nos 6.8ºC.

IM valente, todos os distritos do continente em alerta devido à chuva e neve para amanhã. Vamos ver se entretanto não aparece um laranja caido das nuvens.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jan 2009 às 19:19)

Bgc disse:


> Tive uma máxima negativa: -0.4ºC



Bragança tem, de facto, um clima fantástico, para os amantes do frio, como eu...


----------



## criz0r (14 Jan 2009 às 19:23)

Boas noites...por aqui já levantou o nevoeiro cerrado que durante o dia todo persistiu, por agora Céu Muito Nublado quase a ameaçar chover e temperatura nos 9,8ºC.


----------



## F_R (14 Jan 2009 às 19:24)

Boas pessoal

por cá *5.7ºC*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

Agora volta a cair por cá um aguaceiro moderado e a temperatura a descer, minima do dia com 12,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2009 às 19:28)

Ora Boas Noites!

Já choveu Fraco, por aqui! No entanto, ainda não acumulei nada...

Neste momento tenho 11,5ºC de Temperatura
Humidade nos 91%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de SO (135º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,2ºC


----------



## ruiadam (14 Jan 2009 às 19:34)

Será interessante talvez confrontar as previsões de 3 sites, todas elas diferentes e no fim ver qual delas se aproximou mais dos valores reais:

meteo.pt
freeMeteo.com
br.weather.com

As previsões são para Bragança e para esta noite:

meteo.pt

Neve acima dos 800 metros durante o periodo das 00:00 às 15:00 do dia 15/01/09
Vento até 60 km/h com rajadas que podem ir até aos 90 km/h

freemeteo.com

Chuva ou saraiva fraca das 10:00 de 15/01/09 às 01:00 de 16/01/09
Vento entre 5 e 10 km/h

br.weather.com

Chuva/neve das 4:00 até às 9:00 horas de 15/01/09 92% de propabilidade de precipitação
Chuva após essa hora e até às 9:00 de 16/01/09!!!!
Vento de 5 a 6 km/h entre as 4:00 e as 9:00 horas de 15/01/09

Amanhã se verá quem se aproximou mais nas previsões, pois são muito diferentes.

Aqui pela Guarda, novidades apenas a descida contínua da temperatura que às 18:00 passou a negativa (0,5ºC), de resto o nevoeiro cada vez mais denso e uma sensação de temperatura das mais frias que já senti na Guarda nos últimos 17 anos...brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Brigantia (14 Jan 2009 às 19:40)

Bgc disse:


> A chuva gelada que vai caindo acumula no pavimento e na relva.



Essa chuva congelada é um perigo. Se continuar assim amanhã vamos voltar a ter uma manhã terrivel...
Acho que nunca demorei tanto tempo de casa ao trabalho...vi vários toques e as pessoas não conseguiam andar nos passeios...

Hoje, mais do que ontem, justificava-se plenamente terem fechado as escolas e até os serviços da parte da manhã.

Por agora registo a máxima do dia 0,5ºC, a mínima foi de -2,5ºC.


Vamos ver o que nos reserva a noite e o dia de amanhã.


----------



## Brigantia (14 Jan 2009 às 19:42)

Fil disse:


> Ou quem sabe chuva congelada...
> 
> Penso que a Guarda sim tem boas hipóteses de ver nevar amanhã, aqui não tenho tanto a certeza, mas já na terça não estava à espera e foi o que se viu...
> 
> Neste momento tenho -0,5ºC, fui até ao alto do Arranhadouro (1000 m) onde estavam -2,5ºC e um nevoeiro muito denso. Além da neve que se mantém em boa forma no solo, havia também muito gelo.





Fotos simplesmente brutais


----------



## Rog (14 Jan 2009 às 19:44)

Boa noite,
Por aqui céu pouco nublado. 
O vento ainda que fraco a moderado, começa a se intensificar, rajada máxima de 26 km/h até ao momento.
Imagens de satélite da última hora:












Dados actuais:
13,8ºC
83%HR
1022hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jan 2009 às 19:47)

Por aqui, a temperatura apresenta-se estagnada nos *8,2 ºC*.
Temperatura amena quando comparada com a dos últimos dias, mesmo num dia com máxima inferior a 10 ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Jan 2009 às 19:49)

Grande queda de temperatura de 6.8ºC para 6.7ºC.


----------



## ajrebelo (14 Jan 2009 às 19:53)

boas 

umas fotos de hoje entre as 18h e as 18:30h aqui a sul do Tejo.

Serra da Arrábida
















abraços


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2009 às 19:58)

Bons registos *ajrebelo* . As nuvens têm um ar ameaçador.

Por aqui sigo com neblina e 0,2ºC (a máxima do dia até agora).


----------



## Lightning (14 Jan 2009 às 20:06)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Henrique (14 Jan 2009 às 20:09)

Temp: 7.7ºC
RH: 78%

Nunca mais chega...


----------



## thunderboy (14 Jan 2009 às 20:13)

Aqui vão duas foto do nevoeiro(tiradas com o telemóvel)

Tirada às 13.30h.





Tirada às 10.20h


----------



## Saul Monteiro (14 Jan 2009 às 20:15)

Boa noite

Por aqui céu Nublado, com temperatura 9.2ºC
90% HR
1018hpa
Vento nulo
Ponto de Orvalho: 7.6


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2009 às 20:18)

Continuo a não perceber, já não deveria estar a fazer vento forte ?? 

Só nuvens e nuvens, nada de chuva nem vento


----------



## Perfect Storm (14 Jan 2009 às 20:19)

Boa noite a todos

Por aqui o vento sopra moderado com algumas rajadas fortes, o céu econtra-se completamente encoberto.
Dados actuais:
Temp: 7,5 ºC
Hr: 88%
Pressão: 1017hpa ( a descer)

Aqui fica a ultima imagem de satelite disponível com a rapida aproximação da próxima FRENTE em desenvolvimento.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Lousano (14 Jan 2009 às 20:20)

Por aqui céu muito nublado, vento forte de Sudoeste, 9,1º e 76% humidade


----------



## thunderboy (14 Jan 2009 às 20:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> Continuo a não perceber, já não deveria estar a fazer vento forte ??
> 
> Só nuvens e nuvens, nada de chuva nem vento



Os Portugueses são tão fortes e destemidos que até o vento forte tem medo deles!
Sigo com 6.6ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jan 2009 às 20:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Continuo a não perceber, já não deveria estar a fazer vento forte ??
> 
> Só nuvens e nuvens, nada de chuva nem vento



Daqui a nada estou com a máxima do dia, estou já com *8,5 ºC*.


----------



## Perfect Storm (14 Jan 2009 às 20:24)

Mais uma rajada bem Forte!!
É pena não ter por aqui um anemómetro


----------



## *Dave* (14 Jan 2009 às 20:29)

Temperatura totalmente estável...

T: *3,4ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*
P: *1018,6mb/hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jan 2009 às 20:32)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Mais uma rajada bem Forte!!
> É pena não ter por aqui um anemómetro



Aqui, pelo Vale do Tejo, ainda não há nada de vento. 
Deverá começar a notar-se nas zonas mais elevadas e, só depois, por aqui.

---

O vento sopra a *5 km/h* de SSE, com a temperatura a subir para os *8,5 ºC*.


----------



## Fil (14 Jan 2009 às 20:40)

O meu anemómetro deve ter congelado, não registo nenhum vento desde ontem às 23h. A temperatura é que continua a subir e registo neste momento 0,0ºC e já sem nevoeiro.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Jan 2009 às 20:41)

Por aqui vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2009 às 20:47)

Hoje foi assim:

Máxima:*8,7ºC*
Mínima:*4,3ºC*

Rajada máxima: *20,1km/h SSE*

Agora sigo com 7,8ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jan 2009 às 20:53)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *5,2 ºC*
Tx: *9,8 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,2 mm*


----------



## Lightning (14 Jan 2009 às 21:05)

Céu muito nublado. Vento nulo. Está tudo calminho...


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (14 Jan 2009 às 21:08)

fil disse:


> o meu anemómetro deve ter congelado, não registo nenhum vento desde ontem às 23h. A temperatura é que continua a subir e registo neste momento 0,0ºc e já sem nevoeiro.




já está na tela junto com a de floripa, pato branco, do bruno, blumenau (fora do ar) e uma da argentina (tbém fora do ar). 

Aqui , até ontem, -0,3ºc abaixo do janeiro mais frio (1979/15,4ºc, 1955/2007). Ainda estamos com um verão com cara de primavera "quente", embora hoje tenha dado entre 36/37ºc em blumenau.

HOJE DEU CALOR AQUI; 14,2/23,9 SENDO QUE NA ENTRADA DA CIDADE; 11,8/22,1 E NO INMET; 13,8/22,8


----------



## *Dave* (14 Jan 2009 às 21:13)

A temperatura mantém-se imóvel 

T:* 3,5ºC*
HR:* 94%*


----------



## thunderboy (14 Jan 2009 às 21:15)

A tempratura desce +- a 0.2ºC por hora e situa-se nos 6.5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2009 às 21:15)

O Céu continua Muito Nublado, e estou com *10,9ºC* de Temperatura!

Humidade nos 92%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento nos 5,0 km/h de NO (225º)


----------



## joao paulo (14 Jan 2009 às 21:21)

Por aqui um nevoeiro muito denso
T: 1.3 º C
HR:98 %


----------



## Jodamensil (14 Jan 2009 às 21:21)

Tudo muito nublado mas chuva nem a ver.


----------



## henriquesillva (14 Jan 2009 às 21:21)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min....................................3.6º
T máx...................................14.5º

H min....................................50%
H máx...................................98%

Pressão actual.......................1015 hPa


----------



## Brigantia (14 Jan 2009 às 21:21)

Boas,

0,7ºC que é máxima do dia para já. A temperatura tem vindo a subir apesar de muito lentamente.

A minha estação está a dar neve, mas desta vez eu não tenho muitas esperanças. A precipitação, com algum significado, só deve começar a cair por volta das 12H e nessa altura a temperatura já deve ser um pouco mais alta.


----------



## amarusp (14 Jan 2009 às 21:36)

3,8ºC, com esta temperatura deverá nevar a cotas superiores a 1000m


----------



## Saul Monteiro (14 Jan 2009 às 21:43)

A temperatura e a humidade aumentar e já se nota uma brisa vinda de SSW.

Dados actuais:

9.5ºC

92% HR

6Km/h SSW


----------



## godzila (14 Jan 2009 às 21:44)

boas, alguem me pode dar os links dos modelod que costumão colocar aqui
é que eu gostaria de ter mais modelos para poder comparar


----------



## Bgc (14 Jan 2009 às 21:46)

"costumão"...


----------



## ogalo (14 Jan 2009 às 21:47)

ora para hoje foi assim :
minima :3.3 ºC
maxima:12 ºC 
 muitas nuvens ,mas nao cai nada 
             abraços


----------



## kikofra (14 Jan 2009 às 21:48)

aqui faz vento forte!


----------



## godzila (14 Jan 2009 às 21:51)

tenho aqui 3,5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jan 2009 às 21:54)

godzila disse:


> links de modelos por favor



Aqui é off-topic, se puderes passa no tópico das Previsões e Alertas.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Jan 2009 às 21:56)

Já se vê "luz ao fundo do tunel"


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

Boas,céu muito nublado com vento fraco e 3.7ºC


----------



## amarusp (14 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

Subida significativa de temperatura, agora com 4,8ºC


----------



## Lightning (14 Jan 2009 às 22:02)

O melhor está para vir, meus amigos. Já que aparentemente esta madrugada não vão haver trovoadas, que venha o vento e que leve tudo.  

Estou mesmo a imaginar amanhã a manhã em Lisboa. Telejornais: Transito caótico devido a lençóis de água nas estradas, túneis debaixo de água, tampas de esgosto levantadas, etc cetc..   

Céu mto nublado e n ha sinal de vento.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Jan 2009 às 22:05)

> Mau tempo: Protecção Civil acciona alerta amarelo a partir das 21h00m de hoje
> 14 de Janeiro de 2009, 19:52
> 
> Lisboa, 14 Jan (Lusa) - A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) vai accionar o alerta amarelo, o segundo de uma escala de quatro níveis, a partir das 21:00 de hoje devido à chuva forte e à queda de neve.
> ...





Já está tudo em alvoroço


----------



## Lince (14 Jan 2009 às 22:06)

Temperatura actul 1,3º
Vento moderado a forte.
Periodos de chuva fracos (orvalhar)
Não tarda muito em nevar, basta a precipitaçao intensificar-se.


----------



## *Marta* (14 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

Eu aguardo o 6.º nevão desta época de máquina em punho!!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

Lightning disse:


> O melhor está para vir, meus amigos. Já que aparentemente esta madrugada não vão haver trovoadas, que venha o vento e que leve tudo.
> 
> Estou mesmo a imaginar amanhã a manhã em Lisboa. Telejornais: Transito caótico devido a lençóis de água nas estradas, túneis debaixo de água, tampas de esgosto levantadas, etc cetc..
> 
> Céu mto nublado e n ha sinal de vento.



Que exagero  a frente até chegar cá ainda vai perder muita fruta, só mesmo o vento é que será algo apreciável.


----------



## Mago (14 Jan 2009 às 22:16)

Ola
Por aqui nevoeiro ( 96% h.r)
Temperatura nos 1,5ºC


----------



## Lince (14 Jan 2009 às 22:17)

*Marta* disse:


> Eu aguardo o 6.º nevão desta época de máquina em punho!!



6º nevão...
Quando é foi o 5º


----------



## *Marta* (14 Jan 2009 às 22:23)

Lince disse:


> 6º nevão...
> Quando é foi o 5º



Há 2 noites atrás!!


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jan 2009 às 22:25)

Por aqui, tudo tranquilo, não chove nem o vento se faz sentir...
10.9ºC


----------



## Lince (14 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

*Marta* disse:


> Há 2 noites atrás!!



Desculpa a pergunta, mas é que estando eu praticamente á mesma altitude do que tu achei estranho ter nevado por ai.
Aqui nesse dia até nevou bastante mas acima dos 1200m de altitude.
Nevou mesmo na cidade?


----------



## Z13 (14 Jan 2009 às 22:32)

Boa noite!

Hoje foi um dia de muito nevoeiro, com uma mínima de *-2,3ºC*.

Durante o dia a temperatura não subiu acima dos *-0,5ºC*

Isto permitiu que os espelhos de água da praça Camões ficassem assim durante todo o dia (foto de tlm)







A máxima do dia foi alcançada agora com os actuais *+0,6ºC*



________________


----------



## Bgc (14 Jan 2009 às 22:35)

Lince disse:


> Desculpa a pergunta, mas é que estando eu praticamente á mesma altitude do que tu achei estranho ter nevado por ai.
> Aqui nesse dia até nevou bastante mas acima dos 1200m de altitude.
> Nevou mesmo na cidade?



Nevou a 500m (Gimonde, arredores de Bragança). E em Bragança também nevou, obviamente. Desde os 700 aos 770m, em toda a extensão da cidade e periferia.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2009 às 22:35)

Tou cheio de força, já vou com 11.9ºC, ventinho de sul e tal.


----------



## Teles (14 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

Finalmente o nevoeiro desapareceu e está uma temperatura actual de 5.8


----------



## salgado (14 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

Será que a cota de neve esta madrugada vai baixar um pouco em relação à última terça? A temperatura está inferior em 1,5º à mesma hora aqui no Sabugal (estão 1º agora). A estação meteorológica online do Soito (832m) prevê neve, o que não aconteceu na passada terça. Pode ser que a passagem da frente não faça subir muito a temperatura...


----------



## Lightning (14 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Que exagero  a frente até chegar cá ainda vai perder muita fruta, só mesmo o vento é que será algo apreciável.



Não sei não... Ela parece estar a ganhar força à medida que se aproxima...


----------



## Lince (14 Jan 2009 às 22:42)

Bgc disse:


> Nevou a 500m (Gimonde, arredores de Bragança). E em Bragança também nevou, obviamente. Desde os 700 aos 770m, em toda a extensão da cidade e periferia.



É o nordeste transmontano com o seu microclima..!
Nunco pensei que a diferença de cotas de neve podesse ser tão grande, 700m de diferença é muita coisa


----------



## C.R (14 Jan 2009 às 22:45)

Boas a todos!

Por aqui, esteve nevoeiro durante todo o dia e com algum frio.

Neste momento está 3.8Cº e o céu está nublado e por vezes aparece algum nevoeiro, quanto ao vento, este não se sente.

Com esta temperatura, a única coisa k posso esperar é mesmo a chuva.

Infelizmente!

Bom, era se neva-se pelo menos a 600 metros...

Bom, até amanha.


----------



## ruiadam (14 Jan 2009 às 22:46)

Lince disse:


> Desculpa a pergunta, mas é que estando eu praticamente á mesma altitude do que tu achei estranho ter nevado por ai.
> Aqui nesse dia até nevou bastante mas acima dos 1200m de altitude.
> Nevou mesmo na cidade?



A 1010 m de altitude também nevou nessa noite


----------



## amarusp (14 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

às 21 horas: 3,6ºC
Agora:5,4ºC
Começaram as rajadas de vento!


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

Boas

Hoje foi um dia com a máxima muito baixa, esta foi de apenas 0.6ºC que é também a temperatura actual...


----------



## Lightning (14 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

O vento já está a aumentar de intensidade 

O céu continua muito nublado. 

A temperatura está obvia e logicamente mais alta do que ontem á mesma hora. Agora falta vir a chuva


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

Tenho agora +6,0ºC, humidade relativa de 76%, vento moderado de sul\sudoeste e céu muito nublado a encoberto.
A chuva deverá vir a qualquer momento, de início tímida e depois ver-se-á...
Uma boa noite a todos os meteorologicómanos de Portugal  em geral e de todo o mundo em particular (linguagem futebolesa, né?)


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

Lightning disse:


> O vento já está a aumentar de intensidade
> 
> O céu continua muito nublado.
> 
> A temperatura está obvia e logicamente mais alta do que ontem á mesma hora. Agora falta vir a chuva



Não só está mais alta, como tem vindo a subir muito nas ultimas horas.
A temperatura está agora nos 11.9ºC, a 0.4ºC da máxima do dia, consequência do ar aquecido que compõe a frente e que antecede a entrada da chuva, que não deverá estar muito longe...
A pressão, essa continua o trajecto inverso ao da temperatura, estando já nos 1018hpa...
Extremos do dia: 12.3ºC \ 7.1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jan 2009 às 23:29)

PS: E vamos a ver se a máxima do dia ainda não vai ser batida antes da meia-noite...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2009 às 23:29)

Boascéu muito nublado com vento fraco.

Dados actuais 3.7ºC pressão 1019.4hpa com 93%hr.

Por aqui as 2 estações já marcam  ,pela imagem de sat:ela vêm aí, basta só esperar

Temperaturas de hoje 1.7/4.4ºC.

Até amanhã


----------



## Lousano (14 Jan 2009 às 23:31)

Extremos hoje:

Max:
T 12,0º
H 67%

Min
T 4,8º
H 90%


Segue com a temperatura estabilizada nos 9,4º, 75% humidade, céu encoberto e vento forte.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jan 2009 às 23:59)

Boa noite,

Dados de hoje:

Tmáx: 13,6ºC
Tmin: 5,9ºC


----------



## F_R (15 Jan 2009 às 00:00)

Boas pessoal 

Extremos de hoje
Mínima:*1.7ºC* 
Máxima:*7.2ºC*

Neste momento céu nublado e *5.7ºC*(Está estagnada há horas)

A que horas começará a ?


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

Extremos do dia 14

-2,9ºC / 0,6ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Jan 2009 às 00:05)

Noite bastante interessante por cá Céu muito nublado alternando com abertas e aguaceiros que tem sido intensos, alguns deles acompanhados da queda de Granizo. Noite fria com 11,8ºC neste momento a minima até agora foi de 11,6ºC e a máxima de 18ºC

Eis os dados completos de hoje:
Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quarta-feira, 14 de Janeiro de 2009 23:00:29

Temperature (°C):
Current          11,8
Trend (per hour) +0,1
Average today    5,9
Wind chill       11,8
Heat index       11,8
Dew Point        6,6
Rel Humidity     71%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     8,6 NW
Average Speed    7,6 NNW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     71,8
Last hour        1,2
Total today      13,2
Total yesterday  1,0
Total this month 70,6
Total this year  70,6

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1025,0
Trend (per hour) +0,5

Vir cair granizo por aqui é quase como ver nevar uma raridade ao nivel do mar


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jan 2009 às 01:03)

Por aqui começou há 5 minutos a chuviscar
Vou dormir - já não vou ver o "fenómeno"


----------



## João Soares (15 Jan 2009 às 01:23)

*Extremos do dia 14.Janeiro.2009*

Temp. Máxima: *14,4ºC*
Temp. Minima: *3,2ºC*

Precipitaçao acumulada: *0,3mm*


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2009 às 01:34)

*Extremos do dia 14 de Janeiro:*

Tmin: 6,2ºC
Tmáx: 11,0ºC
Precipitação: 0,2mm - Chuviscos durante o fim da tarde.


----------



## João Soares (15 Jan 2009 às 01:50)

Vento moderado e alguma chuva fraca a moderada

Temp: *10,1ºC*


----------



## José C (15 Jan 2009 às 04:06)

Olá
Esta é a minha 1ª msg e gostaria de manifestar o meu apreço pela ideia fantástica da criação deste fórum.
Não fosse a situação ocorrida há já alguns dias atrás, por muitos, por mim nem tanto, considerada anormal, quanto ao comportamento atmosférico e divulgação deste site pela TV, não teria a oportunidade de o conhecer.
Desde há já muitos anos que tenho um enorme fascínio por questões que envolvem toda a dinâmica existente na Atmosfera e a sua interacção com o espaço geográfico, quer seja influenciada pelo movimento dos oceanos ou pela acção do relevo que do ponto de vista climático, para além do estado de alerta já denunciado pelo seu impacte na fauna e flora terrestres, não deixa de nos impressionar.
Não sei se mais alguém referiu isto mas acho que, vivemos num planeta perigosamente belo!
Até então, não raro sucedia que quando abordava estes temas com o chamado cidadão comum, na maioria das vezes o resultado era a indiferença. É incrível como as pessoas se abstraem de belos cenários à sua volta devido ao seu estilo de vida sem tempo para observar o tempo!
Obrigado a todos quantos contrariam esta tendência e desde já, fica o desejo de que façam o favor de ser felizes.

Bom ano


----------



## Teles (15 Jan 2009 às 07:09)

O dia começou com uma temperatura de 7.8, céu muito nublado vento moderado e chuva fraca a moderada


----------



## ct5iul (15 Jan 2009 às 09:07)

BOM DIA
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 9.7ºC/ UTC 08:55
Temp ao sol: 9.7ºC/ UTC 08:55
Sensação Térmica:9ºC UTC 08:55
Pressão: 1009.5Hpa UTC 08:55
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco a Moderado 8.1 km/h UTC 08:55
Escala de Beaufort :2 Brisa Ligeira,Ar Fraco
Direção do Vento: SW UTC UTC 08:55
Temperatura do vento: 9.4ºC UTC 08:55
Humidade Relativa: 92 % UTC 08:55
Ponto orvalho:9.6ºC UTC 08:55
Chuva Precipitação: 9.5mm UTC 08:55
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo UTC 08:55
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento chove com alguma regularidade

Informação Banda do Cidadão:RÁDIO CLUBE DINOSSAUROS,1ª ACTIVAÇÃO ÀS SERRAS DE PORTUGAL (SERRA DO SOCORRO)DIAS 31 DE JANEIRO E 1 DE FEVEREIRO DE 2009 NA SERRA DO SOCORRO EM TORRES VEDRAS OS CONTACTOS SERÃO FEITOS EM CANAL 20 (27.205Mhz) NO MODO DE USB
MAIS INFORMAÇOES EM http://www.ondalivre.com/cb.htm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jan 2009 às 09:34)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 7.1ºC


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jan 2009 às 09:40)

Extremos de ontem:

Máximo Ontem:  12.4 ºC (14:22) 
Mínimo Ontem:  2.9 ºC (08:22)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Jan 2009 às 10:47)

Bom dia! Manhã bem fria com céu nublado. Registei uma minima de apenas 10,9ºC. 
Para os mais curiosos informo que o Pico está coberto de Neve


----------



## ruiadam (15 Jan 2009 às 11:34)

Bom dia a todos

Aqui pela Guarda a tão esperada neve acabou por não cair, o nevoeiro levantou um pouco pela manhã, mas continuamos com uma temperatura de 0,6ºC, vento de 23,8 km/h e uma humidade persistente de 100%. 
A precipitação ocorreu durante toda a noite mas sempre em forma de chuva. 
A esta hora continua a chover continuamente e não me parece que vá parar nas próximas horas.

Um abraço


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jan 2009 às 18:53)

Boa Noite

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 12.2ºC

T.Minima: 7.1ºC

Neste momento estão 10.8ºC e chove fraco


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2009 às 19:39)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 8,8 ºC (13h28)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 7,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Típico dia de Inverno com o regresso da chuva.*

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 14,2 (dia 1); Temp. Mínima = *- *1,5 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2009 às 19:53)

Temperaturas de hoje.

Dados 3.7/6.0ºC.


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2009 às 20:37)

Hoje por Setúbal foi assim:

Máxima:*10,2ºC*
Mínima:*8,1ºC*

Hum. Máx.:*100%*
Hum. Mín.:*84%*

Rajada máxima: *35,3km/h S*

Precipitação total:*52,7mm*


----------



## thunderboy (15 Jan 2009 às 20:49)

Já que o IM prolonga os alertas o que é que pode ser esperado de "especial"??


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2009 às 20:52)

thunderboy disse:


> Já que o IM prolonga os alertas o que é que pode ser esperado de "especial"??



O que podemos esperar de especial nas próximas horas é...rigorosamente nada  não entendo o porque  de não serem retirados os alertas mais cedo mas enfim

9,4ºC vento fraco a moderado


----------



## henriquesillva (15 Jan 2009 às 21:28)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min..................................7.8º
T máx.................................9.3º

H min..................................68%
H máx.................................93%

Pressão actual......................1017 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jan 2009 às 22:44)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *9,1 ºC*
Tx: *10,4 ºC*

P. Acum.: *39,8 mm*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

Boa noite! Dia frio  com céu nublado com algumas abertas.

Tmin - 10,9ºC Tmax - 17,1ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quinta-feira, 15 de Janeiro de 2009 21:43:25

Temperature (°C):
Current          16,5
Trend (per hour) +0,2
Average today    11,0
Wind chill       16,5
Heat index       16,5
Dew Point        10,9
Rel Humidity     70%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     6,1 E
Average Speed    5,5 E

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  1,0
Total this month 57,4
Total this year  57,4

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1026,2
Trend (per hour) -0,1


----------



## cardu (15 Jan 2009 às 22:49)

ja tem as fotos da neve em Vila Real Santo António»??????


----------



## Turista (15 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

Peniche, dia 15 de Janeiro:

Min - 9,5ºC
Máx - 13,8ºC


----------



## João Soares (15 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

cardu disse:


> ja tem as fotos da neve em Vila Real Santo António»??????



O nosso caro amigo Tornado que nos ia dar uma foto-reportagem sobre a neve em Vila Real de Santo António, deve tar com alguns problemas em manipular as fotos 

E esperar para ver.. Logo que não esperaremos o ano inteiro


----------



## ZéCa (15 Jan 2009 às 23:11)

Já agora o que significa temperatura 500 hpa, 800 hpa...o que representa a sigla hpa?
Obrigado


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

Visto que o meu sensor de Temperatura tem dado alguns problemas, principalmente ao nível das Temperaturas Máximas, quando a Humidade supera os 91%, não irei apresentar os dados respectivos à de hoje! No entanto, tudo o resto funciona correctamente! Temos então:

*Temperatura Mínima:* 9,4ºC (20:56)

*Humidade Mínima:* 80% (1:53)
*Humidade Máxima:* 94% (12:24)

*Vento Máximo:* 34,6 km/h de OSO [225º] (1:52)

*Pressão Mínima:* 1012 hPa (4:59)
*Pressão Máxima:* 1018 hPa (21:14)

*Ponto de Orvalho Mínimo:* 6,7ºC (18:35)
*Wind Chill Mínimo:* 6,2ºC (18:31)

*Precipitação:* 20,9mm


----------



## cardu (15 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

JPS Gaia disse:


> O nosso caro amigo Tornado que nos ia dar uma foto-reportagem sobre a neve em Vila Real de Santo António, deve tar com alguns problemas em manipular as fotos
> 
> E esperar para ver.. Logo que não esperaremos o ano inteiro




Mas afinal durante quanto tempo nevou em VRSA?? e chegou a acumular alguma coisa??


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2009 às 23:15)

ZéCa disse:


> Já agora o que significa temperatura 500 hpa, 800 hpa...o que representa a sigla hpa?
> Obrigado



Hectopascais


----------



## Iceberg (15 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

Por Braga, um dia tipicamente invernal, mas algo monótono.

Chuva farca a moderada, sem uma única aberta no céu, vento fraco (esta foi a surpresa, esperava mais vento desta superfície frontal), em suma, um dia frio e desconfortável.

A partir do final do dia, a chuva parou, e agora a calmaria reina, com algum nevoeiro nos vales mais baixos e a temperatura a descer.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: 13.9ºC
mínima: 8.7ºC

Precipitação: 7 mm


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

Extremos do dia:
10.1ºC
13.4ºC


----------



## Lousano (16 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

Extremos hoje:

Max:
T 10,9º
H 94%

Min
T 9,0º
H 76%


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2009 às 00:05)

Extremos do dia 15:

0,0ºC / 2,7ºC


----------



## João Soares (16 Jan 2009 às 00:05)

*Extremos do dia 15.Janeiro.2009*

Temp. Máxima: *11,0ºC*
Temp. Minima: *7,0ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *7,0mm*


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2009 às 00:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Sist.Depressionário «Amália» 14-16 Janeiro 2009*

Boa noite!

*Extremos do dia 15 de Janeiro:*
Tmin: 8,8ºC
Tmáx: 11,3ºC
Precipitação: 25,9mm. - Nada mau!

E no final da primeira quinzena de Janeiro, vou com 71,2mm acumulados.
Vamos lá ver quanto cairá na segunda quinzena!


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2009 às 00:42)

Por cá, acumulei 26 mm 

Tve uma máxima de 12.5ºC e uma mínima de 9.8ºC, neste momento estou com 9.9ºC.


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Jan 2009 às 06:11)

Depois do fiasco chamado "Amália" por Terras do Noroeste,( apenas 6,9mm acumulados aqui em P.Rubras) madrugada de céu limpo ,sem vento algum e interrompida agora por algum nevoeiro pouco denso.
E claro está , fresquinho de novo, 3,6ºC coisa que neste Inverno não será   surpresa alguma.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jan 2009 às 07:44)

Bom dia.
Estou com céu pouco nublado e *8,8 ºC*.
A humidade encontra-se nos *85 %* e a pressão sobe novamente para os *1019,9 hPa*.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Jan 2009 às 09:12)

Bom dia companheiros!
O dia amanhece cinzentão, mas não chove já há algumas horas, visto que a rua está já meio seca.
A temperatura mínima esta noite ficou-se pelos 9.1ºC, cifrando-se agora nos 10.1ºC, e a pressão nos 1021hpa, em clara ascensão.


----------



## jpmartins (16 Jan 2009 às 09:18)

Bom dia
Por aqui nevoeiro cerradíssimo, temp. actual 7.2ºC.
Precipitação desde as 00h. 0.5mm.

*Tmin. 5.4ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Jan 2009 às 09:27)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 8.8ºC.
Neste momento estão 9.2ºC e o céu está muito nublado mas não chove.


----------



## vitamos (16 Jan 2009 às 09:39)

ZéCa disse:


> Já agora o que significa temperatura 500 hpa, 800 hpa...o que representa a sigla hpa?
> Obrigado



Antes de relatar as condições actuais não posso deixar de fazer um breve comentário a esta questão:

É comum, nomeadamente em tópico de seguimento de previsões instalar-se alguma confusão com os mapas de temperatura, sendo erro normal das pessoas menos esclarecidas na matéria (já aconteceu o mesmo comigo  ), estranhar os mapas e interpreta-los erradamente como previsão de temperaturas à superfície (o que não é o caso). À medida que vamos subindo em altitude o valor da pressão atmosférica desce. As temperaturas a 850 e 500 hPa, correspondem a valores de temperatura em altitude, sendo o conceito teórico a altitude em que a pressão se iguala a 850 e 500 hPa. Desta forma os valores apresentados são os da temperatura a esta altitude. A combinação das duas temperaturas aliada a outros factores pode, por exemplo, ajudar a determinar uma cota de neve . A altitude aproximada destas pressões embora variável aproxima-se de alguns valores que neste momento não tenho presente 
Peço desculpa pelo aparte mas considero muito importante ao nível do esclarecimento de uma dúvida recorrente.

Ora agora em jeito de seguimento digo que o dia acordou com céu pouco nublado e sol em Coimbra, mas de forma rápida e surpreendente o nevoeiro atacou em força, estando neste momento em início de dissipação! O frio esse está neste momento em stand by. Apesar da elevada humidade, manhã agradável!


----------



## ruiadam (16 Jan 2009 às 10:30)

Bom dia

A Guarda acordou com um nevoeiro cerrado, a precipitação é quase nula é um daqueles dias enfadonhos de nevoeiro, frio e chuva.

Temp: 1,8ºC
Vento: 2,9 km/h
HR: 100%


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Jan 2009 às 10:46)

Bom dia. Por cá dia de céu encoberto com chuva fraca e alguma neblina. Subida significativa de temperatura.

Tmin - 16,3ºC e ás 9h de cá estavam na Lagoa 17,2ºC


----------



## Kraliv (16 Jan 2009 às 10:50)

Boas,



até cerca das 4 da matina.

O dia está cinzentão mas não tem chovido desde a madrugada.

Temperatura 8,7ºC.






É Sexta...


----------



## Lightning (16 Jan 2009 às 12:19)

Boas 

De noite não caíu uma pinga. De manhã caíram várias.  

O céu mantém-se muito nublado e o vento sopra moderado. A temperatura desceu (é o que parece, pois às 8:15 da manhã estava-se melhor na rua - não havia vento - por isso é este vento que está a fazer uma sensação de frio maior).


----------



## Lousano (16 Jan 2009 às 12:30)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado, vento nulo e segue com 12,2º e irá subir bem mais.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Jan 2009 às 12:45)

Lightning disse:


> Boas
> 
> De noite não caíu uma pinga. De manhã caíram várias.
> 
> O céu mantém-se muito nublado e o vento sopra moderado. A temperatura desceu (é o que parece, pois às 8:15 da manhã estava-se melhor na rua - não havia vento - por isso é este vento que está a fazer uma sensação de frio maior).



Correcto, a sensação de frio é precisamente causada pelo vento que se vai fazendo sentir, porque a temperatura do ar é agora mais elevada do que de manhã, estando agora nos 13.1ºC


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2009 às 12:54)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 7,8ºC...

Agora o sol já brilha num céu nublado por nuvens altas...a temperatura é de 12,7ºC e o vento fraco


----------



## granizus (16 Jan 2009 às 13:01)

Boas,
Tendo em conta os modelos para o fim-de-semana de 24 e 25 de Janeiro, já tratei de marcar quarto para as Penhas da Saúde 

Espero fazer uns uploads engraçados.

Se não for assim, trato de pedir o $ do quarto a alguém


----------



## Lightning (16 Jan 2009 às 13:26)

Céu muito nublado a sul e mais limpo a norte. Neste momento o sol espreita.

Vento moderado.


----------



## Lousano (16 Jan 2009 às 13:34)

Segue com 14,3º e 76% hr... um dia de Primavera.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2009 às 13:34)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui o sol ainda não brilhou.
Muitas nuvens, vento fraco de Norte e 12,3ºC.

A mínima de hoje foi de 8,0ºC.


----------



## bewild (16 Jan 2009 às 13:36)

vitamos disse:


> Antes de relatar as condições actuais não posso deixar de fazer um breve comentário a esta questão:
> 
> É comum, nomeadamente em tópico de seguimento de previsões instalar-se alguma confusão com os mapas de temperatura, sendo erro normal das pessoas menos esclarecidas na matéria (já aconteceu o mesmo comigo  ), estranhar os mapas e interpreta-los erradamente como previsão de temperaturas à superfície (o que não é o caso). À medida que vamos subindo em altitude o valor da pressão atmosférica desce. As temperaturas a 850 e 500 hPa, correspondem a valores de temperatura em altitude, sendo o conceito teórico a altitude em que a pressão se iguala a 850 e 500 hPa. Desta forma os valores apresentados são os da temperatura a esta altitude. A combinação das duas temperaturas aliada a outros factores pode, por exemplo, ajudar a determinar uma cota de neve . A altitude aproximada destas pressões embora variável aproxima-se de alguns valores que neste momento não tenho presente
> Peço desculpa pelo aparte mas considero muito importante ao nível do esclarecimento de uma dúvida recorrente.
> ...



Boa tarde! Não posso deixar de comentar a explicação que foi disponibilizada pelo nosso colega certamente muitos não sabiam o significado da situação inclusive eu. Obrigado vitamos!


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Jan 2009 às 13:50)

Vai ficando mais claro o céu, já espreita o sol há algum tempo... 13.6ºC


----------



## Serrano (16 Jan 2009 às 13:58)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 10 graus na zona baixa da cidade, tendo-se registado uma mínima de 2 graus. A neve é bem visível acima dos 1000 metros...


----------



## João Soares (16 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

A minima desta noite foi de *5,0ºC*

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *13,0ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jan 2009 às 14:26)

Estou com céu cada vez menos nublado e *13,7 ºC*.


----------



## Teles (16 Jan 2009 às 14:45)

Por aqui o céu esta a ficar com algumas abertas e uma temperatura de 11.0


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2009 às 14:49)

Boas tardeshora cá estou eu de volta só agora,isto de o chefe de andar a marcar renuiões há sexta e começar ás 11h e acabar dentro da hora do almoço ás 13h30m têm de acabar digo eu

Então vamos ao que interessa depois de cerca de 24h a sem parar eis que hoje temos por cá o sol logo pela manhã com algumas neblinas, o frio também não foi muito minima 4.8ºC,neste momento por aqui há poucas nuvens no ar e vento fraco.

Dados actuais 12.9ºC pressão 1021.0hpa 66%hr mais com 1.5mm desde 0.00h.

Até logo quase de FS


----------



## jpmartins (16 Jan 2009 às 15:03)

Por aqui o sol vai espreitando entre os cumulos que vão passando.
Temp. actual 12.0ºC.


----------



## ruiadam (16 Jan 2009 às 15:35)

A seguir ao almoço o nevoeiro finalmente levantou
O vento é fraco e não há precipitação.
O céu continua muito nublado.
A temperatura subiu a uns "ESCALDANTES" 4,2ºc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jan 2009 às 16:03)

O sol já brilha e estou com *13,4 ºC*.


----------



## Bgc (16 Jan 2009 às 16:23)

Boa tarde.

Muito calor por aqui também  Por agora, 4.5ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Jan 2009 às 16:39)

Por aqui, o céu está praticamente limpo agora.
A temperatura está nos 13.1ºC e o vento está fraco...


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Jan 2009 às 17:44)

Por aqui depois de um dia de sol e ceu quase limpo, aproxima-se bastante nebulosidade. Sera precipitacao? Mas acho que nao esta prevista.


----------



## Lousano (16 Jan 2009 às 17:58)

ac_cernax disse:


> Por aqui depois de um dia de sol e ceu quase limpo, aproxima-se bastante nebulosidade. Sera precipitacao? Mas acho que nao esta prevista.



Não haverá precipitação, é apenas a formação de nuvens devido ao arrefecimento dos vales.

É exactamento o que está a acontecer aqui, depois de pouca nublesidade, eis que está a tornar-se muito nublado devido à proximidade da Serra da Lousã.

Segue com 12,3º


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jan 2009 às 18:23)

thunderboy disse:


> Já que o IM prolonga os alertas o que é que pode ser esperado de "especial"??



*Forte agitação marítima é a razão de ser dos avisos.*

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 11,1 ºC (14h18)
Mínima =  5,7 ºC (07h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 8,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 14,2 (dia 1); Temp. Mínima = *-* 1,5 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Jan 2009 às 18:26)

Boa Noite

Por aqui a máxima de hoje foi de 15.6ºC.
Neste momento estão 10.3ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jan 2009 às 18:28)

vitamos disse:


> É comum, nomeadamente em tópico de seguimento de previsões instalar-se alguma confusão com os mapas de temperatura, sendo erro normal das pessoas menos esclarecidas na matéria (já aconteceu o mesmo comigo  ), estranhar os mapas e interpreta-los erradamente como previsão de temperaturas à superfície (o que não é o caso). À medida que vamos subindo em altitude o valor da pressão atmosférica desce. As temperaturas a 850 e 500 hPa, correspondem a valores de temperatura em altitude, sendo o conceito teórico a altitude em que a pressão se iguala a 850 e 500 hPa. Desta forma os valores apresentados são os da temperatura a esta altitude.



*500 hPa = 5 000 a 5 500 metros de altitude aproximadamente;*

*850 hPa = 1 400 a 1 600 metros de altitude aproximadamente.*


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Jan 2009 às 18:31)

Por aqui, após uma máxima de 13.9ºC, aproxima-se uma noite fresca, ao que parece: 10.9ºC.
Realço alguma nebulosidade a NO, mas nada de importante...


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Jan 2009 às 18:40)

Deve ser isso é que depois do céu ficar muito nublado, essa nebulosidade dissipou-se. É pena, porque qualquer coisa que chova é sempre bom. Apesar de não ter dados acho que estou com precipitacao algo abaixo da media. Agora ceu pouco nublado e 8.5C


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Jan 2009 às 18:46)

Quando o tempo acalma, este cantinho fica tão parado...


----------



## F_R (16 Jan 2009 às 19:41)

Bom fim de semana pessoal

Depois de 24 horas sem a  parar um unico minuto, hoje esteve um dia primaveril.

Os extremos de hoje são(pelo menos até ao momento)
Mínima:7.2ºC
Máxima: 13.4ºC

Agora: 10.1ºC, céu praticamente limpo


----------



## thunderboy (16 Jan 2009 às 19:52)

Durante o dia de hoje só há a assinalar 1mm de chuva
Sigo com 9.0ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Jan 2009 às 19:54)

De há 90 minutos para cá, a temperatura desceu....apenas 0.1ºC


----------



## João Soares (16 Jan 2009 às 20:00)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *6,2ºC*

Não registei a máxima de hoje, porque a estação deixou de receber os dados do sensor


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jan 2009 às 20:04)

Estou com céu pouco nublado e *10,3 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jan 2009 às 20:38)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *8,1 ºC*
Tx: *14,2 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## DRC (16 Jan 2009 às 20:48)

Ceu Pouco nublado.
Vento Fraco
Temperatura nos 10,5ºC

Dia calmo por aqui com céu encoberto e algumas pingas (duas ou três)
durante a manhã. Tarde soalheira e com temperaturas amenas.


----------



## Lightning (16 Jan 2009 às 20:57)

Céu limpo, vento fraco ou nulo e tempo frio.


----------



## bewild (16 Jan 2009 às 21:36)

mr. phillip disse:


> Quando o tempo acalma, este cantinho fica tão parado...



Realmente é verdade, isto precisa é de fenômenos!


----------



## bewild (16 Jan 2009 às 21:42)

mr. phillip disse:


> Quando o tempo acalma, este cantinho fica tão parado...



Realmente é verdade, isto precisa é de fenômenos!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2009 às 21:49)

Boas noites,por aqui hoje foi um dia calmo com céu por vezes muito nublado e com vento fraco.

Dados actuais 8.4ºC pressão 1023.8hpa e 82%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.8/13.1ºC precipitação 1.5mm.


----------



## thunderboy (16 Jan 2009 às 21:53)

Esta temperatura opta por não descer- Vou com 9.2ºC.


----------



## Lousano (16 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

Segue com 9,4º

Tal como o dia, a noite parece querer ser também de Primavera.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

Por aqui vai arrefecendo lentamente... 9.5ºC


----------



## Lightning (16 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

Céu fraco, vento limpo. Temperatura a baixar.


----------



## StormFairy (16 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

Lightning disse:


> Céu fraco, vento limpo





A falta de fenómenos começa, devagar, devagarinho a afectar-nos ...


----------



## Lightning (16 Jan 2009 às 22:29)

StormFairy disse:


> A falta de fenómenos começa, devagar, devagarinho a afectar-nos ...



*Céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## thunderboy (16 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

Eis que se começa a notar a descida de temperatura vou com 7.1ºC.
Só que ela baixasse o suficiente esta noite para haver geada era fantástico pois há muita humidade no ar.


----------



## bewild (16 Jan 2009 às 22:51)

Temos que começar a correr atrás das tempestades pois o nosso Portugal está um pouco fraco. Quem é que alinha?lool


----------



## Z13 (16 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

Mínima de *+2,2ºC*

Máxima de *+7,6ºC*



*Dados actuais:*

*+4,4ºC*

*89%* de HR



**************


----------



## Santos (16 Jan 2009 às 23:15)

Boa noite,

Por aqui, neste momento 3.5ºC


----------



## Bgc (16 Jan 2009 às 23:16)

Santos disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Por aqui, neste momento 3.5ºC



Qual a tua localização?


----------



## ogalo (16 Jan 2009 às 23:29)

pois e ,tempo calmo ...mas esta a começar a ficar frio...
temperatura :5.6 ºC


----------



## thunderboy (16 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

Já vou nos 5.8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

Ora Boas Noites!

Pela Lourinhã, dia agradável, com bastante Neblusidade até ao início da tarde! O Vento soprou fraco...

Por Mira-Sintra, dia de Céu Limpo/Pouco Nublado, e Vento Fraco/Moderado!

A Temperatura Máxima atingiu os *13,1ºC*, e neste momento tenho 8,3ºC, sendo que a Mínima até ao momento é de *8,1ºC*, registada há pouco!

Humidade nos 89%
Pressão a 1025 hPa
Vento a 11,1 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,6ºC


----------



## Teles (16 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

Por aqui o céu continua limpo e uma temperatura de 4.3


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

Boas

Estou de volta aos tropicos (Lisboa)

por agora 10ºC


----------



## Skizzo (16 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

Registo 10,2ºC, desce muito devagarinho.


----------



## Santos (16 Jan 2009 às 23:43)

Bgc disse:


> Qual a tua localização?



Caro Bgc,

Encontro-me entre a Serra do Socorro e a Serra de Montejunto.


----------



## João Soares (16 Jan 2009 às 23:52)

Skizzo disse:


> Registo 10,2ºC, desce muito devagarinho.



Bem, estás extremamente quente , mas como a tua zona e quente nao vou duvidar 

Estou com *5,9ºC*
Céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

Por aqui atingi uma nova minima do dia. 5.2C, depois da noite passada ter ido aos 5.4C, a HR esta nos 98% e apareceu o nevoeiro.


----------



## Skizzo (16 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Bem, estás extremamente quente , mas como a tua zona e quente nao vou duvidar
> 
> Estou com *5,9ºC*
> Céu limpo e vento fraco



Falaste, e desceu para os 9,9ºC 
Hum: 49%


----------



## ecobcg (16 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

Dados de hoje:

Tmáx: 12,3ºC
Tmin: 9,7ºC


----------



## Lousano (16 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

Extremos hoje:

Max:
T 14,7º
H 93%

Min
T 7,4º
H 76%


Segue com 7,6º


----------



## F_R (17 Jan 2009 às 00:00)

Boas pessoal 

por cá 7.6ºC e céu limpo

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima:*7.2ºC*
Máxima:*13.4ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jan 2009 às 00:17)

Extremos do dia:
13.9ºC
9ºC

De momento, 8.6ºC, 1024hpa, céu pouco nublado, e vento fraco...
Até amanhã!


----------



## thunderboy (17 Jan 2009 às 00:19)

Por aqui estão 5.4ºC.
A descer assim por amanhã estará um belo espectáculo de geada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jan 2009 às 00:26)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com aguaceiros fracos de manhã.

Máxima: 14.5ºC
mínima: 9.1ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm

Ps: Devido à falta de tempo relacionados com a vida académica e não só, estarei ausente ou semi-ausente por alguns dias no fórum, por isso, para consultarem dados ou notícias consultem o meu *blog* que está sempre actualizado pela minha colaboradora.


----------



## profgeo (17 Jan 2009 às 00:31)

boas pessoal.... por aqui a Amalia, trouxe algum frio e neve e granizo  nos pontos altos..... aproveitei a tarde livre, e la fui eu po Pico do Arreiro a 1818m de altitude....

aqui fica uma foto.... ilustrativa da acumulaçao de granizo







pelas 16h estavam 3graus com  um vento bastante forte e chuva miudinha!!! sensaçao térmicaaaa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Jan 2009 às 00:48)

Boa noite! Por cá dia de muitas nuvens e chuva principalmente pela manhã.
Tmin - 16,3ºC Tmax - 19,3ºC

Dados actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sexta-feira, 16 de Janeiro de 2009 23:48:29

Temperature (°C):
Current          17,7
Trend (per hour) 0
Average today    16,9
Wind chill       17,7
Heat index       17,7
Dew Point        15,1
Rel Humidity     85%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     5,0 NW
Average Speed    0,9 NNE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      1,2
Total yesterday  1,0
Total this month 58,6
Total this year  58,6

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1027,4
Trend (per hour) +0,2


----------



## Lousano (17 Jan 2009 às 00:49)

Nem a madeira escapa.

Por aqui surgiu do nada o nevoeiro e desceu em 40 minutos dos 7,6º para os 5,5º.


----------



## Skizzo (17 Jan 2009 às 01:01)

Agora 9,1ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jan 2009 às 01:12)

Boa noite a todos.
Por aqui o céu tem algumas nuvens dispersas - céu nublado por nuvens (stratocumulus\altocumulus - tenho uma avaria no altímetro), 84% de HR, +1,0ºC de temperatura ambiente no exterior - cá dentro tásse melhor
Vou colocar mais uns pauzinhos na lareira e vou nanar...ZZZZ!


----------



## Skizzo (17 Jan 2009 às 01:16)

E no espaço de 15 minutos desce para os 8,6ºC


----------



## squidward (17 Jan 2009 às 03:07)

*(16-01-2009)

t.max:  18.2ºC
t.min:  8.6ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jan 2009 às 05:54)

Bom dia.
Estou com céu pouco nublado e *6,1 ºC*.
O vento sopra fraco e a pressão já se encontra nos *1024,4 hPa*.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jan 2009 às 09:53)

Bom dia pessoa!
Após uma noite fresquinha, eis que o dia amanhece solarengo, e, tal como há uns dias, se vê Lisboa imersa em nevoeiro...
Conterrâneos alfacinhas, podem confirmar?
Em relação a valores, a mínima foi de 5.8ºC (muito baixa), e sigo de momento com 9.4ºC. A pressão atmosférica está nos 1026hpa.


----------



## Lightning (17 Jan 2009 às 09:58)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia pessoa!
> Após uma noite fresquinha, eis que o dia amanhece solarengo, e, tal como há uns dias, se vê Lisboa imersa em nevoeiro...
> Conterrâneos alfacinhas, podem confirmar?
> Em relação a valores, a mínima foi de 5.8ºC (muito baixa), e sigo de momento com 9.4ºC. A pressão atmosférica está nos 1026hpa.*...*



*...*E o céu está pouco nublado. 

Esta tarde a máxima aqui deve de andar à volta dos 15 graus, mais ou menos. 9,4º de temperatura para esta altura do dia já é bom.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2009 às 10:34)

Bons diasdepois das neblinas o céu está a ficar limpo e com o sol a brilhar em força com a temperatura já a subir actual 9.4ºC e vento fraco de W.


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2009 às 10:37)

Bom dia

Manha de sol por Lisboa, 12ºC


----------



## Rog (17 Jan 2009 às 10:56)

Bom dia,
Por aqui céu muito nublado
12,8ºC
98%HR
1028hpa
prec. 0,2mm


----------



## Sirilo (17 Jan 2009 às 11:12)

Está um lindo dia de sol!!! 
Pela manha havia geada e no meu carro marcava -1ºC em Vale Formoso ás 7h


----------



## Lousano (17 Jan 2009 às 11:40)

Bom dia, por aqui manhã de nevoeiro bem fresca, seguindo com 7,8º.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2009 às 12:09)

Bom dia!
Por aqui a mínima foi de 5,4ºC...

Agora céu pouco nublado e temperatura de 13,0ºC com vento fraco e humidade de 55%


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jan 2009 às 12:32)

A temperatura está a subir bem, estando já nos 13.3ºC, mantendo-se o céu pouco nublado...


----------



## Skizzo (17 Jan 2009 às 12:34)

Também sol por aqui. Tive uma minima de 7,5ºC. Por agora 14,9ºC, mas já tive um pico de 15,6ºC durante alguns minutos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2009 às 12:38)

Por aqui continua o sol a marcar presença em força com o céu limpo e vento fraco temp:actual 11.6ºC.


----------



## Perfect Storm (17 Jan 2009 às 12:52)

Boa tarde!!

Por aqui, depois de uma manhã com sol radioso, a tarde já se inicia com alguma neblosidade alta!
Condições actuais:
Céu nublado, vento fraco,
Temp: 12,5ºC
Hr:83%
Pressão: 1025hpa (a subir).


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2009 às 13:03)

Boas

Já não estava habituado a temperatuas de 14ºC Em Bragança não tenho tido temperatuaras destas nos ultimas semanas


----------



## Lightning (17 Jan 2009 às 13:12)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e também algumas de altura média. Vento fraco ou nulo. O sol aquece bem.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Jan 2009 às 13:34)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 3.9ºC.
Neste momento eis que finalmente o nevoeiro se está a dissipar e a temperatura a subir 10.4ºC


----------



## DRC (17 Jan 2009 às 13:43)

Eis que o Sol desapareceu agora por aqui
escondido atrás das nuvens altas que chegam
do Norte.
Temperatura Actual: 13,1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jan 2009 às 13:46)

Depois de tanta pressa para subir, eis que a temperatura resolve descansar um pouco, estando praticamente estagnada nos 13.8ºC.
Alguma nebolusidade (cirrocumulus) a entrar de O...


----------



## Teles (17 Jan 2009 às 13:49)

Viva por aqui a temperatura actual é de 9.6 e céu pouco nublado


----------



## squidward (17 Jan 2009 às 14:00)

mínima de *3.2ºC* o frio voltou


----------



## *Dave* (17 Jan 2009 às 14:02)

Boa 

Por aqui está um dia bastante agradável.
Céu limpo, temperatura nos *13,5ºC* e brisas frescas.

A Serra da Estrela já voltou a vestir o seu manto branco.

HR:* 54%*
P: *1023,5mb/hPa *


----------



## profgeo (17 Jan 2009 às 14:21)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

bom dia , aqui na madeira dia agradavel......... ceu pouco nublado






ja no pico do areeiro, a cam ja funciona







pelas 16h estarei la, a ver como esta o manto branco!"!!!!


----------



## *Dave* (17 Jan 2009 às 14:46)

Continua a aquecer...

T: *14,2ºC*
HR:* 58%*
P: *1023,3mb/hPa*


----------



## Lousano (17 Jan 2009 às 14:52)

Por aqui 17,3º, o máximo deste ano.


----------



## psm (17 Jan 2009 às 15:07)

Boa tarde, deixo aqui uma bela imagem de onde o frio em altitude desta depressão(cut off) que está centrada no noroeste de Africa vai.

Por aqui está céu nublado com vento fraco.









De salientar que é uma imagem do vapor de água em altura.


----------



## thunderboy (17 Jan 2009 às 15:09)

Boa tarde. 
Estão 13.9ºC e começa a descer.
Começei agora a tentar construir um _radiation shield _caseiro


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2009 às 15:15)

Boasé verdade *dave*hoje a serra da estrela está toda branca como já não se via há muitos dias devido ás nuvens.

Por aqui continua algumas nuvens altas mas o sol está em maioria com uma temperatura agradavél actual 14.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (17 Jan 2009 às 15:48)

Boas pessoal

Por cá o dia amanheceu num espesso manto de nevoeiro e com bastante geada nas zonas mais baixas. A mínima foi de 2.2ºC

Neste momento céu limpo e 13.1ºC


----------



## Skizzo (17 Jan 2009 às 16:13)

Tive uma máxima de 17,0ºC, mas entretanto encobriu e agora a temperatura está nos 13,6ºC


----------



## Madragoa (17 Jan 2009 às 16:42)

Ora boas tardes,Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa ,sigo com 14.5c,hpa 1024hpa.vento muito fraco de nw,e o céu esta nublado desde as 14h00/14h 30m por nuvens altas,agora apresentando boas abertas, uma tarde agradavel,abraços a todos os meteoloucos


----------



## thunderboy (17 Jan 2009 às 17:21)

Por aqui estão agora 11.8ºC e céu coberto por uma camada fina de nuvens altas.


----------



## Manuel Brito (17 Jan 2009 às 17:36)

Boas. Sigo com 14.5ºC.
Mínima de 09ºC e máxima de 18ºC.
Pressão 1023Hpa.
Céu pouco nublado a limpo. Vento de N a 15km/h (360º 08kt).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Jan 2009 às 18:06)

Boa Noite

A máxima de hoje por aqui foi de 13.9ºC, por agora estão 9.6ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

T.Minima de Hoje: 3.9ºC


----------



## thunderboy (17 Jan 2009 às 18:09)

Estão 10.3ºC e começa a aparecer alguma neblusidade do lado da serra.


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Jan 2009 às 18:12)

boas

céu limpo, vento fraco, 11.0ºc

abraços


----------



## Lightning (17 Jan 2009 às 18:18)

Neste momento céu nublado (nuvens altas) e vento nulo.


----------



## *Dave* (17 Jan 2009 às 18:57)

Neste momento, sigo com:

T: *8,4ºC*
HR: *74%*
P:* 1023,9mb/hPa*


----------



## thunderboy (17 Jan 2009 às 18:59)

Sigo com 9.9ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2009 às 19:54)

Boas,por aqui hoje o dia foi bem passado em temperaturas agradavéis e céu limpo com vento fraco.

Dados actuais 8.4ºC pressão 1025.8hpa e80%hr.

Vamo-nos preparando para o grande embate que se segue nos proximos dias


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jan 2009 às 19:59)

Por aqui céu encoberto, vento fraco de sul\sudoeste e chuva fraca -


----------



## thunderboy (17 Jan 2009 às 20:00)

O céu continua muito nublado e a temperatura nos 9.7ºC.


----------



## Lightning (17 Jan 2009 às 20:36)

Neste momento céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (17 Jan 2009 às 20:43)

temperatura actual 5,1º 
nevoeiro intenso ..


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2009 às 20:50)

Tive uma mínima de 5,4ºC e uma máxima de 16,3ºC...

A rajada máxima foi de 25,7km/h

Agora tenho 11,5ºc e vento fraco


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Jan 2009 às 20:52)

Neste momento estou com ceu muito nublado, 9.3ºC de temperatura e 90% de HR. Vento fraco, 5.8km/h.

Uma noite muito calma, é como o forum, uma noite ate amena a comparar com dias anteriores.
Até os dados não alteram. E para o pessoal descansar para a semana animada que parece vir ai.


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Jan 2009 às 21:57)

E Bragança está em alta este fim de semana...

Mas para já, aqui está bastante ameno: Algumas nuvens e a temperatura está estável nos 11.2ºC

Pressão a 1025 hPa ~ o vento é fraco inferior a 7 km/h


----------



## Lightning (17 Jan 2009 às 22:11)

O céu está agora um pouco mais limpo e o vento é nulo.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Jan 2009 às 22:14)

Olá

Hoje por cá foi um dia algo humido com céu muito nublado.
Tmin - 17,3ºC Tmax .- 19,6ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sábado, 17 de Janeiro de 2009 21:12:32

Temperature (°C):
Current          17,4
Trend (per hour) -0,2
Average today    17,7
Wind chill       17,4
Heat index       17,4
Dew Point        13,5
Rel Humidity     78%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     5,0 S
Average Speed    2,9 E

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,3
Total yesterday  1,2
Total this month 57,9
Total this year  57,9

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1029,0
Trend (per hour) +0,2


----------



## irpsit (17 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

O wunderground prevê possibilidade de neve para Terça em Vila Real, Bragança e Viseu. Prevê temperaturas de 5-8º para o Porto.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2009 às 23:03)

Boas,por aqui continua tudo calmo o céu esta nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco com 7.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.9/14.2ºC.

Até amanhã.


----------



## thunderboy (17 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

Céu muito nublado e 9.3ºC, a descer lentamente.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

Bem por aqui continua o ceu com muitas nuvens, a temperatura pouco altera, 9.0ºC. HR:93% e vento nulo.

Bem ficam os extremos:

*Minima:  1.5ºC
Maxima: 12.3ºC*

Até manha!!!


----------



## *Dave* (17 Jan 2009 às 23:16)

Uma noite muito agradável até...
O céu apresenta algumas nuvens.

Sigo com:
T: *7,0ºC*
HR: *79%*
P: *1024,1mb/hPa*


----------



## Rog (17 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

thunderboy disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Estão 13.9ºC e começa a descer.
> Começei agora a tentar construir um _radiation shield _caseiro



Então como está a decorrer a construção do RS? Já há fotos? Estás a construir com que materiais, madeira, pratos de plástico?

Por aqui no norte da Madeira 12,6ºC
98%HR
1031hpa
e... aguaceiros, desde as 18h já contabilizo 6,6mm.
Nem a pressão atmosférica (que ao início do dia estava a 1024hpa e a subir desde então), consegue demover a chuva orográfica
mínima 11,3ºC
máxima 14,6ºC


----------



## Lightning (17 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

Continuação de céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

Aqui vou com 10,5ºC, 93%HR, 1023hpa e vento nulo


----------



## *Dave* (17 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

A temperatura vai descendo e a HR vai subindo .

T: *6,7ºC*
HR: *82%*
P: *1023,9mb/hPa*


----------



## Rog (17 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

Lightning disse:


> Continuação de céu muito nublado e vento fraco.



Tens de arranjar um termometro nem que seja dos chineses.. assim nem consegues comparar dados com outros membros.. 
é pena não teres esperado pela chegada da nova estação.. para então poderes vender a que tinhas..

Imagem de satélite da nublosidade que entra de Norte da Madeira, aguaceiros fracos e nevoeiro de momento.


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Jan 2009 às 23:59)

boas aqui a temperatura está a subir agora com 11.9 graus o vento é fraco e o céu está nublado. Até amanhã!


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jan 2009 às 00:37)

Extremos do dia: 
14.5ºC
5.8ºC

De momento, céu nublado, 1026hpa, e 10.8ºC
Até amanhã!!


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (18 Jan 2009 às 01:06)

sigo com 5º e alguma precipitação muito reduzida ..


----------



## thunderboy (18 Jan 2009 às 01:20)

A temperatura tem vindo a descer muito devagar estando nos 8.6ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Jan 2009 às 08:04)

Bom dia! Por aqui o dia começou com uma chuva miudinha e algum nevoeiro. Temp. 8.6C.


----------



## Madragoa (18 Jan 2009 às 08:55)

Bom dia,sigo aqui pelo centro de lisboa com 14.c 1026 hpa,e começou a cair uma chuva muito miudinha ai á meia hora                                                                                            minimas ,maximas, não há !! o sensor deixou de comunicar com a estaçao há 3 messes só da as horas e pressao atmosférica


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2009 às 09:11)

Bons dias,por aqui o dia acordou com muito nevoeiro muito denso e o resto está tudo calmo com 7.7ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Jan 2009 às 09:29)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bons dias,por aqui o dia acordou com muito nevoeiro muito denso e o resto está tudo calmo com 7.7ºC.



Nao chove miudinho ai por C.B.???


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2009 às 10:06)

Por aqui sigo com chuva fraca a moderada, com tendência a aumentar; vento fraco de sul\sudoeste e, claro, céu encoberto.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jan 2009 às 10:12)

Bom dia!
Aqui o dia amanhece chuvoso e com algum nevoeiro...
Temperatura nos 14.2ºC.
A mínima esta noite ficou nos 10.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2009 às 10:33)

ac_cernax disse:


> Nao chove miudinho ai por C.B.???




Nada de só nevoeiro mas em altura,céu continua muito nublado com 8.8ºc.


----------



## thunderboy (18 Jan 2009 às 10:36)

Bom dia, aqui está nevoeiro, uma chuva muito fraca e 11.1º.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2009 às 11:07)

Bom dia,

Dados do dia de ontem:
Tmáx: 15,2ºC
Tmin. 8,0ºC


----------



## ruiadam (18 Jan 2009 às 11:18)

Bom dia

Aqui temperatura de 7ºC, nevoeiro alto e nada de vento para já.

Abraço


----------



## *Dave* (18 Jan 2009 às 11:25)

Céu muito nublado, com vento fraco.

T: *7,8ºC*
HR: *94%*
P: *1024,5mb/hPa*

Altura das nuvens: aprox. *127m* (nevoeiro/nuvens baixas)


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jan 2009 às 11:27)

Apesar do dia chuvoso e com nevoeiro, a temperatura vai ficando estranhamente alta: 15.5ºC


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2009 às 11:46)

mr. phillip disse:


> Apesar do dia chuvoso e com nevoeiro, a temperatura vai ficando estranhamente alta: 15.5ºC



Exacto (dia chuvoso). 

De madrugada caíram umas pingas, mas agora não chove. O vento sopra fraco, e de vez em quando parece querer soprar ainda mais


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Jan 2009 às 11:47)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Nada de só nevoeiro...


Obrigado pela info, mas é curioso, porque aqui chove miudinho desde madrugada e ainda não parou. É verdade que estou no extremo sul do distrito, mas os dados até são parecidos muitas vezes.


----------



## DRC (18 Jan 2009 às 11:50)

Chuva fraca contínua.
Temperatura Actual:14,1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jan 2009 às 11:53)

Lightning disse:


> Exacto (dia chuvoso).
> 
> De madrugada caíram umas pingas, mas agora não chove. O vento sopra fraco, e de vez em quando parece querer soprar ainda mais



Ainda deves estar ensonado... 
Chuva miúda persistente de há bastante tempo para cá, é a melhor chuva para repor o nível de água no solo...
15.3ºC


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2009 às 11:56)

mr. phillip disse:


> Ainda deves estar ensonado...
> Chuva miúda persistente de há bastante tempo para cá, é a melhor chuva para repor o nível de água no solo...
> 15.3ºC



A chuva é tão pouca que quase nem se sente 

Só mesmo se colocar a mão de fora da janela é que se sente ela a caír... 

15,3º? A temperatura está assim tão alta?


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2009 às 12:07)

A mínima desta noite foi de 10,0ºC

A manhã está a ser marcada por chuvisco persistente e neblina o vento sopra fraco a moderado  15 a 20km/h, a temperatura é de 12,8ºC e a humidade de 100%


----------



## squidward (18 Jan 2009 às 12:08)

por aqui chuvisco e nevoeiro

verdadeiro dia de Inverno.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jan 2009 às 12:13)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui de vez em quando chovisca e a temperatura está nos 14.1ºC.

A Mínima de hoje foi de 7.4ºC


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2009 às 12:44)

O vento começa agora a "acordar" mais...

O chuvisco aumentou um pouco de intensidade.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jan 2009 às 12:49)

E vai chovendo fraco. Sigo com 0,4 mm


----------



## thunderboy (18 Jan 2009 às 12:52)

Continua o nevoeiro e o chuvisco e estão 12.9ºC. É de assinalar apenas a brisa que se começa a fazer sentir.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2009 às 12:52)

Aqui continua a chuvinha miudinha a este ritmo não consigo acumular 1mm hoje.  13,0ºc e a rajada máxima até ao momento foi de 27,3km/h de SW


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2009 às 12:56)

Neste momento passou de chuvisco a chuva fraca. É uma das coisas que tenho reparado, a intensidade da precipitação tem vindo a aumentar, embora que muito lentamente, ao longo do fim da manhã.

O mesmo acontece com o vento.


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Jan 2009 às 13:01)

Bom dia!

Neste momento tenho 13.8ºC e destaco o acumulado de precipitação, embora seja de 0.5 mm, é possível que continue a aumentar ao longo do dia.

O vento é fraco inferior a 7 km/h

Até logo!


----------



## Madragoa (18 Jan 2009 às 13:29)

Boa Tarde ,Centro de lIsboa, temp 16,5 c,vento nulo e desde as 8h30m/09h00 que cai ,será que posso chamar chuva??? acho que não! talvez burrifa  um abraço para todos e bons registos


----------



## thunderboy (18 Jan 2009 às 13:32)

A temperatura começou a descer e vai nos 12.7ºC. Continua a chuva muito muito fraca.


----------



## Kraliv (18 Jan 2009 às 13:37)

Boas,





Começou por aqui uma chuva fracota e estou com 11,9ºC .


----------



## *Dave* (18 Jan 2009 às 14:02)

O céu continua nublado, assim como o persistente nevoeiro que está a ficar mais cerrado.

T:* 9,1ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*
P: *1023,0mb/hPa*


----------



## DRC (18 Jan 2009 às 14:07)

Nevoeiro muito denso,  visibilidade reduzida.
Continua a borrifar, mas nada de especial.
Temperatura ronda os 15ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jan 2009 às 14:09)

Vai chovendo ininterruptamente, apesar de ser uma chuva fraquinha, e o vento continua fraco...
Mantém-se a temperatura nos 15.3ºC...


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Jan 2009 às 14:12)

Por aqui continua a "amostra" de chuva. talvez lhe possa chamar chuvisco, isto já dura a mais de 7h. Estou curioso para saber a precipitaçao acumulada. A temperatura está nos 10.5 ºC, e regista-se o aumento do nevoeiro.


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2009 às 14:19)

Neste momento continua a chuva, que mais parece nevoeiro. O vento sopra fraco.


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

Boa tarde

Por aqui está muito nevoeiro e estão 15ºC


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2009 às 14:25)

Continua a chuvinha miudinha mas já registei 1,0mm  

13,2ºC


----------



## F_R (18 Jan 2009 às 14:27)

Boas pessoal

Por cá dia de céu muito nublado, já esteve a  mas de momento nada
Agora 13.5ºC, a mínima foi de 7.9ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Jan 2009 às 14:33)

ola aqui continua a chuva com 14.0 graus. Também já acumulei 1.0 mm. Até logo!


----------



## C.R (18 Jan 2009 às 14:42)

Boas tardes.
Por aqui, nada de especial, céu muito nublado, temporariamente com alguns chuviscos e vento fraco a moderado…
Temperatura de 14.3ºC, e para vir a nevar na próxima terça feira, as temperaturas teriam que cair em flecha… Mas cá estou a espera dela…
Mas primeiro vem a chuva… força!!!
É sempre bem-vinda!...


----------



## criz0r (18 Jan 2009 às 14:44)

Boas tardes..por aqui chuva miudinha acompanhada de vento moderado de Sudoeste e a temperatura estável nos 14ºC.


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2009 às 14:55)

Por aqui 7,4ºC, chuva fraca e nevoeiro.

Esta manhã na companhia do André, Daniel Vilão, Gilmet, JPSGaia e Zoelae13.  Os últimos pedaços de neve que ainda resitiam na aldeia de Montesinho.








Ontem no topo da Nogueira.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2009 às 15:07)

Boas,por aqui continua o nevoeiro muito denso e também começou a cairmuito fraquinha com o vento fraco de SW,e o cheirinho de uma chouriça assada que algum vizinho deve estar assar na lareira e está entrar aqui pela janela do estáminé hum que bem cheira apesar de ter acabado de almoçar há bocado

Dados actuais 10.6ºC pressão 1024.7hpa com 96%hr.


----------



## Rita Cunha (18 Jan 2009 às 15:19)

Em Braga, o céu está completamente cinzento e, de vez em quando, vai caindo uma chuva miudinha. Quanto às temperaturas, estas rondam os 13º C.


----------



## Turista (18 Jan 2009 às 15:53)

Por Aveiro, céu muito nublado, e está a cair aquela "chuva molha-tolos" 

Estão 14,2ºC e 97% HR.


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2009 às 15:54)

Por cá dia cinzento com 12,4ºC e 87% H.R., neste momento.

A noite e manhã foram de algum nevoeiro, mais intenso nas zonas altas da cidade, mas já levantou por completo.
A mínima foi de 5,4ºC. A máxima até ao momento foi de 12,6ºC.
Por enquanto não chove.


----------



## Nashville (18 Jan 2009 às 16:01)

boas.

por aqui nevoeiro completamente cerrado vento moderado e vai caindo uma chuva muito miudinha.

este é daqueles dias tipicamente invernosos.

sigo com  9ºC 


cumps
Nashville


----------



## Nuno (18 Jan 2009 às 16:04)

Ontem no topo da Nogueira.


[/QUOTE]

Espectacular foto, Parabéns Dan


----------



## C.R (18 Jan 2009 às 16:16)

Neste momento 12.1ºC e a chuva por aqui… pelo menos hoje não cai nada…

Eu sei que ainda é muito cedo e que este 1º período de “Bom tempo” só começará amanha mas vi num site que tanto na terça-feira como no dia 25 Domingo, daqui há uma semana dá queda de neve para a cidade de Lamego…

Será possível?


----------



## thunderboy (18 Jan 2009 às 16:27)

C.R disse:


> Neste momento 12.1ºC e a chuva por aqui… pelo menos hoje não cai nada…
> 
> Eu sei que ainda é muito cedo e que este 1º período de “Bom tempo” só começará amanha mas vi num site que tanto na terça-feira como no dia 25 Domingo, daqui há uma semana dá queda de neve para a cidade de Lamego…
> 
> Será possível?



Tudo é possível desde que não seja impossível.


----------



## frederico (18 Jan 2009 às 16:31)

Chuva fraca ou chuvisco a norte do Porto... tem estado assim o dia inteiro, agora está com um pouco de mais intensidade.


----------



## C.R (18 Jan 2009 às 16:35)

thunderboy disse:


> Tudo é possível desde que não seja impossível.



Obrigado! lool
Vamos com calma... ainda falta 1 semana...


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2009 às 16:43)

Estremoz: 10,8 ºC e 1027 hPa. Máxima de 12,9 ºC às 11h58.

*Céu muito nublado, com regime de chuva fraca e neblina, que reduz a visibilidade a menos de 50 metros em alguns locais.*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2009 às 16:48)

Boas,por aqui continua tudo na mesma,o nevoeiro continua muito denso faz com que seja quase de noite o vento continua fraco e com 11.1ºC. com 96%hr.


----------



## thunderboy (18 Jan 2009 às 16:50)

Também "tudo na mesma como a lesma" por aqui. Estão 14.1ºC.


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2009 às 17:02)

Por agora não chove, mas o céu mantém-se muito nublado. Destaque para o aumento significativo da intensidade do vento, que neste momento sopra moderado.


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Jan 2009 às 17:30)

boas

Nevoeiro cerrado, 16ºc, vento fraco.

abraços


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2009 às 18:03)

Por estas bandas vai anoitecendo e lá apareceu a chuvinha molha-tolos .

A temperatura é de uns amenos 11ºC com 95% H.R.


----------



## F_R (18 Jan 2009 às 18:03)

Boas pessoal

Por cá  miudinha e 13.3ºC
A máxima foi de 14.4ºC


----------



## C.R (18 Jan 2009 às 18:05)

Céu muito nublado, como durante todo o dia.
Quanto à temperatura, tem que descer muito... 11.6ºC neste momento...


----------



## JoãoDias (18 Jan 2009 às 18:13)

Não te preocupes CR que a temperatura irá descer. Vai nevar sem dúvida por aí durante a maior parte da terça feira.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2009 às 18:21)

Boas noites,por aqui continua tudo escuro com nevoeiro denso que persitiu todo o dia,o vento continua fraco,quanto a temperaturas têm vindo subir progressivamente ao longo do dia mas lenta com actual 11.4ºC.

Dados da estaçao

9.00h-7.5ºC
12.00h-9.5ºC
15.00h-10.6ºC
18.00h-11.4ºC

Neste momento começou a cair mas miudinha.


----------



## Fil (18 Jan 2009 às 18:23)

Boas, por aqui tenho 10,1ºC e chuva molha-tolos. Saio à rua e até sinto calor, tipo um ar abafado. Amanhã será um dia interessante, de manhã temperatura muito alta com chuva e à noite temperatura baixa com neve... 

Os extremos de hoje foram 5,4ºC / 10,1ºC, se bem que a máxima ainda pode subir.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2009 às 18:25)

Aqui a máxima até ao momento foi de 13,8ºC, agora tenho 13,7ºC mas está nisto a algumas horas


----------



## Madragoa (18 Jan 2009 às 18:35)

Boas tardes a todos,sigo pelo centro de lisboa com, Temp 16c ,vento fraco de sw/w, hpa 1023 ,e a chuvinha molha tolos continua......,algum nevoeiro,Aqui porque nos pontos + altos de cidade,esta bastante nevoeiro E pelos vistos vem ai neve outra vez, de terça para quarta pelo menos Bragança,e em menor quantidade a Guarda  Pessoal da beiira e trás-os montes,(Atençao que são previsoes)este ano estão em grande  Gozem por nós  Boa continuaçao


----------



## squidward (18 Jan 2009 às 18:54)

Por aqui o dia foi só de Chuva Fraca

máxima de *15.9ºC*

mínima até agora: *10.0ºC*


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Jan 2009 às 19:06)

Por aqui chove com 13,7ºC, deixo aqui algumas fotos que tirei durante o nevoeiro que se levantou durante a tarde também apanhei nas fotos uma gaivota que se perdeu do bando, andava perdida o problema eram os carros quando ela ia para a estrada
























































Peço desculpa pela qualidade da última imagem, mas tive que acompanhar o vôo da gaivota


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2009 às 19:17)

Chegou a noite e com ela continua a caír a chuva fraca... 

O vento sopra com mais intensidade, moderado...


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (18 Jan 2009 às 19:45)

Pessoal eu hoje fui ate peniche ver a minha afilhada ... e a partir de malveira era so nevoeiro e chuva.

Estava a ver os graficos de observaçao quando me deparo com algo mt estranho :| 
















Estranho tanta mudança de pressão  Só estão a 6 km de distancia em linha recta.


----------



## João Soares (18 Jan 2009 às 19:47)

*Extremos do dia 17.Janeiro.2009* (Candelo-Vila Nova de Gaia)

Temp. Máxima: --.-ºC
Temp. Minima: *4,8ºC*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Extremos  do dia 18.Janeiro.2009* (Pousada da Juventude de Bragança)

Temp: máxima: --.-ºC
Temp. Minima: *6,0ºC*

Dia de nevoeiro e morrinha

(Amanhã, eu, o Gilmet, o Daniel Vilao e o André, abriremos um tópico sobre _"A Nossa Estadia em Bragança"_)


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2009 às 19:49)

Sigo com 11,5ºC, céu encoberto, chuva moderada e vento moderado de SW.
A chuva não dá tréguas desde a madrugada. E parece que não tira o pé nas próximas horas. A humidade entranha-se agora...


----------



## João Soares (18 Jan 2009 às 19:51)

Canidelo - Vila NOva de Gaia

Morrinha durante à noite e o dia todo 
Já acumulei *8mm*

Nevoeiro, mas já não morrinha
Temp: *12,5ºC*


----------



## storm (18 Jan 2009 às 19:54)

Boas,
Temperatura actual:14.2ºC

Durante a noite foi uns aguaceiros de chuva fraca, de manha mais uns aguaceiros fraca e de tarde mais aguaceiros de chuva fraca

Neste momento tudo calmo


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2009 às 20:28)

Por agora não chove. Vento moderado e céu com algumas abertas. 

*Mr Phillip*, podes-me confirmar os valores de pressão e temperatura actuais, sff?


----------



## Nashville (18 Jan 2009 às 20:33)

boas.

o nevoeiro foi tema do dia 
sigo com 8.9ºC

cumps
Nashville


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2009 às 20:39)

Boas,por aqui desde que começou há cerca de 2 horas ainda não parou e com ela veio o vento que vai soprando moderado de S e fêz com que o nevoeiro levanta-se um bocado.

Dados actuais 11.5 pressão 1022.0hpa 96%hr mais 0.5mm de precipitação.


----------



## thunderboy (18 Jan 2009 às 20:45)

Bem, por aqui estão 13.6ºC e o dia de chuvisco e nevoeiro já rendeu 2mm.


----------



## *Dave* (18 Jan 2009 às 20:45)

Muito nevoeiro, misturado com um aguaceiro.

T: *10,2ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*
P: *1022,4mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (18 Jan 2009 às 20:57)

Não tenho estado em casa e só agora vi que estou a ter a máxima do dia neste momento .

T:* 10,2ºC*
HR:* 95% - 100%*


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2009 às 21:03)

Máxima:*13,8ºC*
Mínima:*10,0ºC*

Rajada máxima:*34,0km/h SW*

Precipitação total: *1,0mm*


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (18 Jan 2009 às 21:06)

Bibas...

Sou novo por aqui. Na meteorologia já tenho uns aninhos de experiência. 

A participar em foruns também tenho experiência, mas este tem um formato físico um pouco diferente daquilo que estou habituado. Este parece um pouco confuso o acesso dos menus, por isso não consegui descobrir se há algum que seja específico para apresentações de novos utilizadores. Se houver, indiquem-me onde.

Bom, para responder ao tópico. Aqui por Vila do Conde - Caxinas. O dia foi marcado por céu encoberto e Neblina que agora pela noite passou a ser nevoeiro (visibilidade <1000 m). O mar está bastante agitado o que junto a costa acaba por provocar um aumento da pouca visibilidade.

Digam coisas enquanto vou completar os meus dados.


----------



## diogogrosso (18 Jan 2009 às 21:25)

Pessoal como está o tempo na serra da estrela ? Está a nevar no pico ?


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2009 às 21:28)

Manditu disse:


> Bibas...
> 
> Sou novo por aqui. Na meteorologia já tenho uns aninhos de experiência.
> 
> ...




Bem-vindo ao fórum 

Apresentações aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/apresentacoes-121-82.html


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Jan 2009 às 21:35)

Boas!

O verdadeiro tempo secante, sempre encoberto, alguma chuva embora molha tolos, ao todo o acumulado não foi além dos 2 mm.


----------



## *Dave* (18 Jan 2009 às 21:37)

Eis a nova máxima do dia.

T: *10,3ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*
P: *1020,5mb/hPa*

Mantém-se o denso nevoeiro.


----------



## João Soares (18 Jan 2009 às 21:37)

Nevoeiro e morrinha

Temp: *12,5ºC*


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2009 às 21:43)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Boas!
> 
> O verdadeiro tempo secante, sempre encoberto, alguma chuva embora molha tolos, ao todo o acumulado não foi além dos 2 mm.



Secante? Secante não é de certeza, porque está a chover. 

E preferes este tempo ou levarmos com o AA em cima? 

Por agora céu mto nublado e chuva fraca. Vento moderado.


----------



## henriquesillva (18 Jan 2009 às 21:48)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min................................9.9º
T máx..............................12.8º

H min...............................80%
H máx..............................98%

Pressão actual...................1018 hPa


----------



## thunderboy (18 Jan 2009 às 21:50)

Continua o chuvisco/chuva fraca, mas agora com 13.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2009 às 22:09)

Boas,por aqui vai continuando a cair mas miuda até ao momento 1.0mm.

O vento por vezes sopra moderado de SW.

A temperatura vai nos 12.0ºC continua subindo com 96%hr

Pela imagem de sat. do IM até da gosto de ver aquela imagem,a massa de ar quente e humida juntamente com a massa de ar frio que vêm do norte quando chegarem aqui há PI aquilo é que vai cá dar  expor cima das nossas cabeças hei..hei o pessoal preparem a maquinaria toda que esta vai ser dos anos 70.


----------



## *Dave* (18 Jan 2009 às 22:09)

Mais uma nova máxima .

T: *10,4ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*


----------



## kikofra (18 Jan 2009 às 22:11)

Por aqui chove assim:


----------



## Acardoso (18 Jan 2009 às 22:30)

boa noite malta...
por aqui vai chovendo...
nas ultimas 24h já registei 10.3mm

sigo com:
pressao:1019.9hpa
vento moderado de WSW
temp:13.8º
humid:98%


----------



## Brunomc (18 Jan 2009 às 22:32)

Boa noite a todos..

Hoje o dia foi marcado por chuvisco e chuva fraca..de momento o céu encontra-se muito nublado e chuvisca..o vento está em geral fraco e tenho 12.5¤C


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jan 2009 às 22:36)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 14.5ºC e continua a chuviscar, de referir que hoje chuviscou todo o dia.

Extremos de Hoje:

T,Máxima: 15.5ºC

T.Minima: 7.4ºC


----------



## Teles (18 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

Por aqui o dia tem sido de chuva miudinha, neste momento está nevoeiro e temperatura de 11.3


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

Por aqui continua  e já 1.5mm.

O vento continua moderado de SW com 11.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.6/12.0ºC.

Até amanhã,temos mais uma semana de trabalho pela frente e sabe-se lá mais alguma surpresa.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

Hoje acabei por registar 2,1mm de chuva...agora tenho de temperatura 13,5ºC e o vento fraco...


----------



## *Dave* (18 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

Neste momento:

T: *10,6ºC*
HR:* 95% - 100%*
P: *1018,1mb/hPa*


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

Bom, o dia foi apenas de  molha tolos... mas que ainda assim rendeu 2.5mm.

A temperatura agora é de 13.0º


----------



## fsl (18 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

*OEIRAS, hoje :

Condições actuais (actualizado a 18-01-09  23:17) 
Temperatura:  14.4°C  
Humidade: 96%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 13.8°C  
Vento: 1.6 km/hr SSW 
Pressão: 1022.4 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 3.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 36.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  36.2mm 
Wind chill:  14.4°C  
Indíce THW:   14.6°C  
Indíce Calor:  14.6°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  10.2°C às   0:39  14.7°C às 13:48 
Humidade:  90%  às   0:17  96%  às  15:08 
Ponto de Orvalho:  8.9°C às   0:17  13.9°C às  11:51 
Pressão:  1022.4mb  às  23:16  1026.5mb  às  10:38 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.4mm/hr  às   9:00 
Maior Rajada Vento:   22.5 km/hr  às  22:20 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  10.0°C às   0:39  
Maior Indíce Calor   15.0°C às  13:48 

*


----------



## StormFairy (18 Jan 2009 às 23:21)

Boas ...

14ºC por aqui, cai uma morraça constante, sopra uma brisa ligeira... e até está uma noite agradável.

Até custa a crer no que aí vem


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

Extremos de hoje:

4,7ºC / 11,0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

Por aqui cairam 3 mm, tive uma máxima de 14.2ºC e mínima de 9.8ºC, estou 13.7ºC.


----------



## ACalado (18 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

Por aqui  Pluviosidade Hoje:  	 10.3 mm 
temperatura actual de 10.1ºc


----------



## amarusp (19 Jan 2009 às 00:01)

Precipitação acumulada deste mês: 102,9 mm


----------



## pedrorod (19 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

Por aqui hoje caiu 10,6mm


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2009 às 01:03)

Boa noite! 

Extremos dos últimos dias aqui em Odivelas:

*Dia 16 - Sexta-feira*
Tmin: 8,4ºC
Tmáx: 13,4ºC
Precipitação: 0,0mm

*Dia 17 - Sábado*
Tmin: 10,4ºC
Tmáx: 14,8ºC
Precipitação: 0,0mm

*Dia 18 - Domingo*
Tmin: 10,2ºC
Tmáx: 14,4ºC
Precipitação: 3,0mm


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2009 às 01:08)

Por aqui, mais do mesmo...
Chuva fraca constante todo o dia.
Extremos do dia:
15.8ºC
10.5ºC

De momento: 13.7ºC, uma temperatura primaveril...
Até amanhã!!


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jan 2009 às 01:18)

Todo o santo foi marcado por chuva miudinha que mesmo assim rendeu 4.5mm e nevoeiro por vezes denso. O que mais me surpreende é a temp. actual que a esta hora é de 12.1°C. Como é possivel vir o que esta previsto. É isto que me fascina. Boa Noite.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2009 às 01:30)

ac_cernax disse:


> Todo o santo foi marcado por chuva miudinha que mesmo assim rendeu 4.5mm e nevoeiro por vezes denso. O que mais me surpreende é a temp. actual que a esta hora é de 12.1°C. Como é possivel vir o que esta previsto. É isto que me fascina. Boa Noite.




Estas coisas é que tornam fascinente a meteorologia. Por Estremoz 10,9 ºC, 1024 hPa e nevoeiro.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 08:13)

Bom dia estão 13.9ºC, o vento é moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2009 às 09:40)

Extremos dos últimos dias aqui por aqui:


Dia 17

Tm: *5,0 ºC*
Tx: *13,9 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,0 mm*

---

Dia 18

Tm: *10,6 ºC*
Tx: *15,0 ºC*

P. Acum.: *1,2 mm*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jan 2009 às 09:42)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 13.6ºC.
Neste momento estão 14.9ºC e o céu está muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2009 às 09:42)

A mínima de hoje, até agora, foi de *13,4 ºC*.
A noite foi de céu muito nublado, algum vento e alguma chuva - até agora, *0,6 mm*.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Jan 2009 às 10:47)

Bom dia!

Por cá dia frio com céu com boas abertas e algum vento. 

Hoje saí á pressa de casa nao vi a temperatura.

Dados de ontem

Tmin - 17ºC Tmax - 19,8ºC


----------



## C.R (19 Jan 2009 às 10:48)

Bom dia. Por aqui, nada de especial, o que se pode assinalar e o vento k e moderado com rajadas, e é com estas rajadas que cai alguns pinguitos de chuva, embora tenha ocorrido chuva fraca durante a madrugada. Por vezes ainda aparece o sol. Ou seja, td normal. Se agora a chuva e pouca, quando passar a aguaceiros, ainda menos vai haver... Que seca... Ou tou enganado? Quanto a temperatura, n sei bem mas deve rondar os 9 graus... Espero k vos tenhais mais sorte!


----------



## vitamos (19 Jan 2009 às 11:09)

C.R disse:


> Bom dia. Por aqui, nada de especial, o que se pode assinalar e o vento k e moderado com rajadas, e é com estas rajadas que cai alguns pinguitos de chuva, embora tenha ocorrido chuva fraca durante a madrugada. Por vezes ainda aparece o sol. Ou seja, td normal. Se agora a chuva e pouca, quando passar a aguaceiros, ainda menos vai haver... Que seca... Ou tou enganado? Quanto a temperatura, n sei bem mas deve rondar os 9 graus... Espero k vos tenhais mais sorte!



Ainda agora a procissão vai no adro... Quando o frio entrar os aguaceiros ainda irão subsistir (provavelmente com alguma convecção). A próxima noite será muito importante para o delinear da situação, sendo que até agora a cota de neve nunca iria baixar dos 1800 metros. Agora sim o ar frio vai entrar e a cota descer. 
Já agora aproveito para te dizer para ires fazendo o acompanhamento no tópico especial de forma a este ficar mais para os extremos diários, e irmos todos acompanhando melhor a situação no tópico dedicado.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2009 às 12:00)

C.R disse:


> Bom dia. Por aqui, nada de especial, o que se pode assinalar e o vento k e moderado com rajadas, e é com estas rajadas que cai alguns pinguitos de chuva, embora tenha ocorrido chuva fraca durante a madrugada. Por vezes ainda aparece o sol. Ou seja, td normal. Se agora a chuva e pouca, quando passar a aguaceiros, ainda menos vai haver... Que seca... Ou tou enganado? Quanto a temperatura, n sei bem mas deve rondar os 9 graus... Espero k vos tenhais mais sorte!



Muita neve vais ter tu amanha   

Por aqui continua a chuva por vezes é moderada levo de precipitação desde as 00h 3,2mm e a temperatura ainda está no máximo do dia 14,6ºC, assim que a frente passe é vela a cair


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 12:06)

Continua a chuva fraca e o vento moderado a forte com rajadas. O céu está agora um pouco menos carregado.


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Jan 2009 às 12:10)

Por aqui chove moderadamente à horas, vento moderado, céu encoberto e 14ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jan 2009 às 18:57)

Por aqui a Máxima de hoje foi de 17.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2009 às 19:10)

E por aqui foi de 14.9ºc,minima vamos ter que esperar mais umas horas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2009 às 19:13)

A tarde foi quente, registei uma máxima de *15,4 ºC*.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (19 Jan 2009 às 19:34)

ja neva em montalegre e com muita intensidade ..

temperatura 1º 

ao meio dia estavam 8º .. promete a noite de hoje e muito ..


----------



## henriquesillva (19 Jan 2009 às 21:24)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min..................................5.6º
T máx................................13.1º

H min.................................77%
H máx................................98%

Pressão actual.....................1010 hPa


----------



## Z13 (19 Jan 2009 às 21:47)

*Resumo do dia de hoje*


Temp. mínima: *+2,9ºC* (actual)

Temp. máxima: *+10,8ºC*

Precipitação total: *7,2 mm*

Rajada máxima: *39 km/h*





***************


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2009 às 22:46)

Extremos do dia: 16.6ºC - 11.3ºC
Igualou a máxima do ano, e a mínima é a que está agora...


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2009 às 23:40)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






*Actualização da Temperatura Mínima:* 8,9ºC


----------



## amarusp (19 Jan 2009 às 23:51)

Precipitação de hoje: 46,5 mm
Temperatura actual: 2,3º C


----------



## Acardoso (19 Jan 2009 às 23:56)

boa noite malta:

temp. max:15.0º
temp. min:7.9º
 nas ultimas 24h:13.9mm
guest max:50.3


----------



## actioman (20 Jan 2009 às 00:00)

A máxima por aqui chegou aos 13ºC e a mínima atingida agora mesmo é de 7,7ºC. A HR situa-se nestes instantes nos 93%. A pressão atmosferica é de 1012 hPa.


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2009 às 00:03)

Extremos do dia 19:

2,3ºC / 11,4ºC


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

*Extremos do dia 19 de Janeiro:*

Tmin: 8,0ºC
Tmáx: 14,3ºC
Precipitação: 5,6mm


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2009 às 00:08)

Extremos do dia 19:

2.4ºC / 10.8ºC


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2009 às 00:14)

*Extremos do dia 19.Janeiro.2009*

Temp. Máxima: *14.4ºC*
Temp. Minima: --.-ºC

Precipitação: *12,0mm*


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 00:48)

Extremos do dia 19:
Máxima:14,6ºC
Mínima:10,0ºC

Rajada máxima: 52km/h

Precipitação total:7,4mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jan 2009 às 09:43)

Bom Dia 

Extremos de ontem:

T.Máxima: 17.1ºC

T.Minima: 10.8ºC

Hoje a Minima foi de 6.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jan 2009 às 16:39)

Extremos de ontem:

Tm: *9,4 ºC*
Tx: *15,4 ºC*

P. Acum.: *7,2 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jan 2009 às 16:41)

Hoje, a mínima foi de *5,6 ºC* até ao momento, pois pode vir a alterar-se.
A noite foi marcada pela chuva e pelo granizo que caiu, não só durante a noite mas também durante a manhã.


----------



## olheiro (20 Jan 2009 às 18:03)

Com uma mínima de 5º. o dia tem-se caracterizado por chuva, granizo, vento e períodos de acalmia com umas tímidas abertas.....

Quando Obama prestava juramento como Presidente da República dos USA, mais ou menos por volta das 17,05 minutos, caíu uma granizada que deixou o meu relvado pintado de branco....

Mas só agora começa a ser detectável a presença de água nos solos...pelo que pode e deve vir mais chuva.....não será demais....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

Temperaturas de ontem 19/01/09

Dados 7.0/14.9ºC precipitação 4.5mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jan 2009 às 19:34)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 11.3ºC

T.Minima: 5.3ºC ( até ao momento)


----------



## henriquesillva (20 Jan 2009 às 21:16)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min..................................3.0º
T máx................................11.3º

H min.................................52%
H máx................................95%

Pressão actual....................1015 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






_Dia Marcado por Aguaceiros Fortes de Granizo/Saraiva, e algum Graupel, pelas 15:10!

A Temperatura manteve-se sempre abaixo dos 8,2ºC, a partir 12h, tendo chegado aos 5,6ºC, pelas 14:09..._


----------



## Z13 (20 Jan 2009 às 22:46)

*Resumo do dia:*

_Aguaceiros de neve, por vezes fortes, intercalados por boas abertas e períodos de céu completamente limpo._


Temperatura mínima: *-0,5ºC* _(actual)_

Temperatura máxima: *+4,4ºC*

Precipitação total: *6,3 mm *

Rajada máxima: *23 km/h*






***************


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

Extremos do dia:
12.7ºC
6.3ºC (às 14h30(!?!?)


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 23:01)

Hoje foi assim:

Máxima:*10,7ºC*
Mínima:*4,8ºC*

Rajada máxima:*54,1km/h N*

Precipitação total:*3,1mm*

Nota principal do dia, caiu SLEET durante uns 10minutos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

Temperaturas de hoje 

Dados 1.1/7.2ºC precipitação 5.0mm.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

Boa noite! Dia frio com céu muito nublado mas sem chuva. 

Tmin - 13,3ºC
Tmax - 16,1ºC


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jan 2009 às 23:12)

Boa noite,

Dados de hoje.
Tmáx:13,1ºC
Tmin: 6,5ºC (ainda há pouco, agora subiu para os 6,6ºC)
Precipitação: 5 mm


----------



## Lousano (21 Jan 2009 às 00:03)

Extremos hoje:

Max:
T 9,4º (às 00H00)
H 90%

Min
T 4,5º (às 24H00)
H %86


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2009 às 00:09)

Extremos do dia 20:

-0,5ºC / 3,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2009 às 00:20)

*Extremos do dia 20.Janeiro.2009*

Temp. Máxima: *12,5ºC*
Temp. Minima: *1,0ºC*

Precipitação acumulaçao: *17,8mm*


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jan 2009 às 00:21)

Extremos do dia 20:

Max: 12,9ºC
Min: 7,0ºC


----------



## actioman (21 Jan 2009 às 00:32)

Extremos do dia 20JAN2009

Temperatura Máxima: 8,4ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 1,6ºC

Neste momento céu estrelado e 1,9ºC.
H.R.: 93%
Pressão Atmosférica: 1018hPa.

Até amanhã!


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2009 às 00:47)

*Extremos do dia 20 de Janeiro:*

Tmin: 4,2ºC
Tmáx: 10,0ºC
Precipitação: 11,7mm

Dia com alguma trovoada ao inicio da tarde, e bastante granizo.

Algum graupel na S.Amoreira durante a manhã.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jan 2009 às 09:21)

Extremos de ontem:

Tm: *5,6 ºC*
Tx: *10,8 ºC*

P. Acum.: *12,8 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jan 2009 às 09:25)

Hoje, a mínima observada foi de *5,4 ºC* e caíram *0,4 mm* de precipitação durante a noite.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Jan 2009 às 09:38)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 1.2ºC e claro houve geada.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jan 2009 às 09:42)

Ontem:

Máximo Ontem:  	  11.2 ºC  (10:57)
Mínimo Ontem: 	 3.6 ºC (21:38)
Rajada Ontem:  	  62.7 km/h
Precipitação Ontem  	  4.4 mm

Hoje:

Mínimo Hoje:  	  2.9 ºC  (05:36)


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jan 2009 às 13:52)

Hoje dia 21:

Min: 5,4ºC
Max: 12,3ºC (por enquanto).


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2009 às 14:27)

Minima desta noite: *1,6ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2009 às 14:37)

Estou muito surpreendido com a minha mínima  3.6ºC não esperava nada disto


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Jan 2009 às 18:17)

Boa Noite

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 13.6ºC

T.Minima: 1.2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jan 2009 às 18:31)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *5,4 ºC*
Tx: *14,2 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,6 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jan 2009 às 18:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estou muito surpreendido com a minha mínima  3.6ºC não esperava nada disto



É verdade, as excepções acontecem e desta vez tiveste uma mínima mais baixa que a minha e bastante destacável.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2009 às 19:03)

Temperaturas de hoje.

Dados 0.8/9.5ºc.


----------



## storm (21 Jan 2009 às 19:55)

Temperatura mínima: 5.8ºC
Temperatura actual: 11.6ºC


Dia de céu pouco nublado e alguns aguaceiros


----------



## actioman (21 Jan 2009 às 20:41)

Extremos do dia de hoje:

Temperatura Máxima: 10,7ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 1,3ºC

Neste momento:
Temperatura 5,9ºC; H.R.: 86% e Pressão atmosférica: 1022hPa.

Hoje não choveu. Amanheceu com céu limpo e com o transcorrer do dia foi-se tornando nublado, que é o estado actual.


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2009 às 21:32)

*Extremos do dia 21.Janeiro.2009*

Temp. Máxima: *10,6ºC*
Temp. Minima: *1,6ºC*

Precipitação: *--.-mm*


----------



## henriquesillva (21 Jan 2009 às 21:32)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min......................................1.9º
T máx....................................10.8º

H min.....................................76%
H máx....................................98%

Pressão actual........................1018 hPa


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2009 às 21:49)

Céu nublado e 4,6ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

-0,6ºC / 5,2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jan 2009 às 22:02)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 10,8 ºC (15h23)
Mínima = 0,7 ºC (03h23)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 6,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

*Descida acentuada da temperatura mínima na passada noite, o que levou à formação de geada moderada.*

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 14,2 (dia 1); Temp. Mínima = *- *1,5 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Jan 2009 às 22:04)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado ou encoberto, com alguma chuva fraca ou chuviscos.

Tmin - 15,5ºC
Tmax - 18,1ºC

Dados Actuais:
Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quarta-feira, 21 de Janeiro de 2009 20:50:34

Temperature (°C):
Current          18,0
Trend (per hour) +0,1
Average today    0
Wind chill       18,0
Heat index       18,0
Dew Point        15,4
Rel Humidity     85%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     2,5 NE
Average Speed    2,5 NE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      3,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 60,9
Total this year  60,9

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1023,1
Trend (per hour) +0,1


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2009 às 22:26)

Máxima: 13,5ºC
Mínima: 4,9ºC

Rajada máxima: 30,2km/h N


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jan 2009 às 22:44)

Extremos do dia: 
15ºC
6.6ºC

Presentemente: 12.3ºC


----------



## Lousano (21 Jan 2009 às 23:29)

Extremos hoje:

Max:
T 11,5º
H 98%

Min
T 0,3º
H 67%


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jan 2009 às 23:56)

Boa noite,

Dados de hoje:
Tmáx: 14,8ºC
Tmin: 6,5ºC


----------



## João Soares (22 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

JPS Gaia disse:


> *Extremos do dia 21.Janeiro.2009*
> 
> Temp. Máxima: *10,6ºC*
> Temp. Minima: *1,6ºC*
> ...



Precipitação: *5,0mm*


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2009 às 00:10)

*Extremos do dia 21 de Janeiro:*

Tmin: 4,6ºC
Tmáx: 12,9ºC
Precipitação: 0,2mm


----------



## NunoBrito (22 Jan 2009 às 00:43)

*Temperatura exterior: 12,8º
Humidade relativa: 86%
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): 10,5ºc
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill ): 12,0ºc
Pressão: 1023hPa
Velocidade do vento: 2,9 Km/h -  NW 
Precipitação: 0,0mm desde as 00h00m*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jan 2009 às 09:35)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 10.5ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2009 às 09:44)

Extremos de ontem:

Tm: *5,4 ºC*
Tx: *14,2 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,8 mm*


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2009 às 10:10)

Extremos de Ontem:

Máximo Ontem:  	  14.1 ºC  (12:13)
Mínimo Ontem: 	 2.9 ºC (05:36)
Precipitação Ontem:  	  0.2 mm


----------



## ct5iul (22 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
BOA TARDE


----------



## João Soares (22 Jan 2009 às 15:30)

*Extremos do dia 22.Janeiro.2009*

Temp. Máxima: *13,3ºC*
Temp. Minima: *9,4ºC*

Precipitação: *12,0mm*


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2009 às 17:47)

Extremos de hoje:

4,2ºC / 12,1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jan 2009 às 19:07)

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 16.5ºC

T.Minima: 10.5ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jan 2009 às 21:43)

Ficam já os extremos de hoje, já que nem a mínima nem a máxima serão batidas até à meia noite...
12.1ºC \ 15.3ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (22 Jan 2009 às 21:54)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min..............................................8.2º
T máx.............................................13.4º

H min..............................................93%
H máx............................................98%

Pressão actual.................................1013 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2009 às 21:57)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






_Dia de Céu Muito Nublado/Encoberto, e Aguaceiros Fracos, tendo Acumulado 1,1mm de Precipitação_


Hoje, não irei expor os meus Extremos, uma vez que a Estação está com um _Pequeno Problema_ no Sensor Termo/Higro... (Regista 55,8ºC)
No Entanto, o Pluviómetro Funciona correctamente, tendo registado *30,5mm* de Precipitação!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Jan 2009 às 22:04)

Boa noite! Dia de céu encoberto com neblinas e algumas abertas pela tarde.

Tmin - 17,5ºC Tmax - 21,5ºC Actual - 18,4ºC Precipitação - 3,9 mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

Temperaturas de hoje.

Dados 6.8/14.5ºc precipitação 3.5mm.


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

máxima:15,3ºC
Mínima:11,6ºC

Rajada máxima: 39,5km/h W

Precipitação total: 7,4mm


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 12,5 ºC (15h06)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 12,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

*Dia de chuva. *

*Finalmente parece que a seca vai deixar de ser uma ameaça às regiões do norte; já a anos que não apanham um período de chuva como devia ser.*

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 14,2 (dia 1); Temp. Mínima = *- *1,5 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Lousano (22 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

Extremos hoje:

Max:
T 15,0º
H 99%

Min
T 11,1º
H 76%


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2009 às 23:59)

*Extremos de hoje:*

Tmin: 10,4ºC
Tmáx: 14,5ºC
Precipitação: 10,2mm


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2009 às 00:06)

Dados de hoje:
Tmáx: 15,3ºC
Tmin: 8,6ºC

Precipitação acumulada: 9mm


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2009 às 00:38)

JPS Gaia disse:


> *Extremos do dia 22.Janeiro.2009*
> 
> Temp. Máxima: *13,3ºC*
> Temp. Minima: *9,4ºC*
> ...



Precipitação acumulada: *16,2mm*

Até agora, neste mês já levo com *133,6mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2009 às 00:52)

Extremos do dia 22:

Tm: *11,3 ºC*
Tx: *15,4 ºC*

P. Acum.: *9,8 mm*


----------



## thunderboy (23 Jan 2009 às 00:58)

Já tenho 113.5mm desde o início do ano.


----------



## actioman (23 Jan 2009 às 01:03)

Extremos dia dia 22, que acabou à pouco:

Temperatura Máxima: 13,9ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 7,8ºC

Dia chuvoso, à base do chamado chuvisco, mas com algum vento à mistura. Ou seja, tendo ou não guarda-chuva a molha foi garantida  

A temperatura actual é de 13ºC e contínua a chover. A pressão é de 1018 hPa e a H.R. está nos 100%


----------



## Skizzo (23 Jan 2009 às 01:28)

extremos do dia 22:

Max:14,0ºC
Min:10,7ºC


----------



## Turista (23 Jan 2009 às 03:53)

Extremos para dia 23 (Peniche):
Min - 11,2ºC
Máx - 13,5ºC

Sigo com 14ºC, 97% HR e 1016.2 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jan 2009 às 09:27)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 15.1ºC.
Neste momento sigo com 15.2ºC, céu nublado, vento fraco, pressão: 1018hPa e Humidade no Máximo.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Jan 2009 às 09:37)

Extremos de dia 22/01/2009:

T. Máxima: 15,1 ºC  (11:50)
T. Mínima: 11,5 ºC (00:00)
T. Média: 13,9ºC
Precipitação: 8,0 mm
Vento Médio: 16,8 km/h de OSO
Rajada Máxima: 48,3 km/h (07:50)
H. Média: 94%
Pressão Média: 1018,0 hPa
Horas de Sol: 0,0 H


----------



## Hazores (23 Jan 2009 às 10:09)

bom dia
 noite de vento com rajadas a atinjirem quase os 80 Km/h e as previsões indicam que deve aumentar para o inicio da tarde.


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2009 às 10:34)

A minima desta noite nao foi além dos *12,2ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2009 às 15:30)

A máxima foi de *16,3 ºC*, por Moscavide.


----------



## fsl (23 Jan 2009 às 15:44)

*Em OEIRAS a MAX atingiu 15.8º*


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2009 às 16:51)

À margem da «Carla» está a Madeira, que como já foi dito, está com temperaturas bem primaveris.
E depois de ontem o Funchal ter chegado aos 21ºC, hoje é a vez do Pico do Areeiro ter a sua dose de Primavera.

Enquanto todo o arquipélago está nublado a encoberto, lá em cima o tempo está assim:






Em Santana:






No Funchal:






Temperatura nas últimas horas no Pico do Areeiro:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jan 2009 às 19:04)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 16.8ºC

T.Minima: 15.1ºC


----------



## Skizzo (23 Jan 2009 às 19:12)

Dia 23:

Max: 14,0ºC (atingida depois das 22h)
Min: 13,1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jan 2009 às 21:41)

Nova Minima do dia 14.8ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2009 às 23:12)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *13,7 ºC*
Tx: *16,4 ºC*

P. Acum.: *5,0 mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2009 às 23:25)

Temperaturas de hoje.

Dados 12/14.0ºc precipitação 2.0mm.


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2009 às 23:44)

Máxima:16,0ºC
Mínima:13,9ºC 

Rajada máxima: *60,8km/h WNW*

Precipitação total: 3,2mm


----------



## Lousano (23 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

Extremos hoje:

Max:
T 15,2º
H 100%

Min
T 13,8º
H 78%


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jan 2009 às 00:00)

Mais uma vez, devido a alguns problemas com o sensor Termo/Higro da Estação, não irei apresentar Informação relativa a Extremos de Temperaturas e Humidade...

No entanto, revelo o Valor da Rajada Máxima, de *63,4 km/h*, e de Precipitação, com *5,3mm*!


----------



## João Soares (24 Jan 2009 às 00:03)

*Extremos do dia 23.Janeiro.2009*

Temp. Máxima: *13,2ºC*
Temp. Minima: *11,4ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *2,8mm*


----------



## AnDré (24 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

*Extremos do dia 23 de Janeiro:*

Tmin: 13,1ºC
Tmáx: 16,1ºC
Precipitação: 1,7mm


----------



## actioman (24 Jan 2009 às 01:51)

Extremos do dia 23JAN2009;

Temperatura Máxima: 14,6ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 12,2ºC

O dia foi especialmente ventoso, como os anteriores e a chuva marcou presença de forma dispersa, mas quase sempre sob a forma de chuvisco.
Foi um dia tipo "para-arranca", parecia que ia começar a chover bem e... ficava-se pelo arranque, pois logo parava. Ainda assim precipitou o suficiente para tudo permanecer molhado o dia todo. A temperatura foi bastante amena, primaveril e rondou os 13º/14ºC ao longo do dia. O vento era especialmente ameno.
A pressão tem vindo a baixar com o passar do dia e neste momento é de 1014hPa. A precipitação tem igualmente vindo a descer e é neste momento de 11,8ºC. O céu está limpo e o vento é senhor e rei .

Enquanto escrevia este post fui espreitar à janela e aquilo lá fora está feio, muito vento mesmo! Na página do SNIRH,se forem ao tempo real verão que os ventos estão fortes em muitos locais e um dos de destaque é precisamente o da Barragem do Caia (uma barragem aqui da região), com uma rajada de *45,4 Km/h*. Mas a que tem o primeiro lugar é no Norte com uma rajada de 50 Km/h em Folgares no Concelho de Vila Flor (Bragança)

Podem consultar as EMAS do SNIRH aqui


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jan 2009 às 09:40)

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 11.5ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jan 2009 às 09:43)

Hoje, a mínima observada foi de *11,1 ºC*, pelas 8:23h.


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2009 às 11:31)

Mínima de hoje de 11,4ºC (8:04)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jan 2009 às 15:13)

A temperatura máxima foi de *15,8 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2009 às 15:24)

E por aqui a máxima foi de 14,7ºC...

Agora 13,0ºC


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2009 às 15:30)

Extremos de dia 23/01/2009:

T. Máxima: 16,8 ºC (14:04)
T. Mínima: 14,1 ºC (20:13)
T. Média: 15,0ºC
Precipitação: 1,4 mm
Vento Médio: 22,6 km/h de O
Rajada Máxima: 54,7 km/h (22:29)
H. Média: 93%
Pressão Média: 1016,5 hPa
Horas de Sol: 1,8 H


----------



## Rog (24 Jan 2009 às 18:10)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui o dia de ontem e de hoje apresentou-se com as condições típicas dos meses de Maio e Junho: temperaturas idênticas e períodos de nevoeiro alternados por céu pouco nublado. Ainda assim, e apesar do nevoeiro intenso que por vezes se fez sentir, não registei hoje nenhuma precipitação, ontem tive 2,6mm.
Hoje Mínima de 13,3ºC e Máxima de 17,7ºC
Hoje o índice UV já chegou a 4, valor não atingido desde Novembro... agora é sempre a subir 

Sigo com 14,6ºC
97%HR
1025hpa

Aqui fica uma foto de hoje de uma curiosa disposição de cirrus:


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2009 às 18:15)

Rog disse:


> Aqui fica uma foto de hoje de uma curiosa disposição de cirrus:






Extremos de hoje:

2,8ºC / 9,5ºC


----------



## PedroNTSantos (24 Jan 2009 às 18:34)

PIornos (Serra da Estrela), 1 600 m de altitude; hoje por volta das 14 horas... A calma antes do "camão" previsto para amanhã.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jan 2009 às 18:37)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 17.6ºC

T.Minima: 11.5ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (24 Jan 2009 às 22:01)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.............................................6.5º
T máx............................................13.8º

H min.............................................46%
H máx............................................90%

Pressão actual.................................1011 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2009 às 22:28)

Temperaturas de hoje.

Dados 7.5/12.6ºc


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 13,2 ºC (14h13)
Mínima =  7,9 ºC (08h25)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura =  8,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 14,2 (dia 1); Temp. Mínima = *-* 1,5 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

Máxima:14,7ºC
Mínima:11,3ºC

Rajada máxima: 46,3km/h W


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (25 Jan 2009 às 00:06)

por aqui vebto forte e chuva 
temp actual: 4.2º


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jan 2009 às 01:07)

Dados de hoje:
Tmáx:17,2ºC
Tmin:11,8ºC
Precipitação: 0,5mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jan 2009 às 01:36)

Extremos do dia 24:

Tm: *11,1 ºC*
Tx: *15,8 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,4 mm*


----------



## João Soares (25 Jan 2009 às 02:13)

*Extremos do dia 24.Janeiro.2008*

Temp. Máxima: *ºC*
Temp. Minima: *9,8ºC*

Precipitação: *mm*


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2009 às 06:30)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> PIornos (Serra da Estrela), 1 600 m de altitude; hoje por volta das 14 horas... A calma antes do "camão" previsto para amanhã.



A esta hora o cenário aos 1600m deve ser bem diferente!

----------------------

*Extremos do dia 24 de Janeiro*

Tmin: 9,9ºC
Tmáx: 13,9ºC
Precipitação: 0,2mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jan 2009 às 12:03)

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 10.5ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (25 Jan 2009 às 21:28)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.......................................4.8º
T máx......................................10.6º

H min.......................................64%
H máx......................................98%

Máx Raj vento............................39.2 Km/h

Pressão actual..........................1009 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2009 às 21:29)

Temperaturas de hoje.

Dados 3.0/9.9ºc precipitação 11.0mm.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Jan 2009 às 21:35)

Boa noite

Depois de alguma ausencia eis-me de volta.

Ontem:

Dia de muitas nuvens

Tmin - 12,7ºC 
Tmax - 18,3ºC

Hoje:

Algumas abertas pela tarde.

Tmin -   11,9ºC (é tb a temperatura actual)
Tmax - 17,7ºC


----------



## Z13 (25 Jan 2009 às 21:42)

_Dia de muitos aguaceiros de neve, mas com pouca acumulação na zona urbana_


*Temperatura mínima: +0,9ºC*

*Temperatura máxima: +6,1ºC*

Rajada máxima: *35 km/h*

Precipitação total: *18,1 mm*



***************


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jan 2009 às 22:14)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *7,2 ºC*
Tx: *13,8 ºC*

P. Acum.: *28,2 mm*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jan 2009 às 23:01)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 14.8ºC

T.Minima: 7.1ºC ( ás 23:01h)


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






_Dia de Céu Muito Nublado/Encoberto, tendo sido registado 1,1mm de Precipitação_


*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas irei revelar alguns valores, uma vez que a Temperatura Máxima registada pela Estação, não esteve de acordo com a realidade)

*Temperatura Mínima:* 8,2ºC (21:09)
*Vento Máximo:* 64,1 km/h (5:36)
*Precipitação:* 22,1mm


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

Extremos do dia: 
7.7ºC (cerca das 21h)
14.5ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2009 às 23:30)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima:14,0ºC
Mínima:7,2ºC

Rajada máxima: 55,8km/h

Precipitação: 3,1mm


----------



## squidward (25 Jan 2009 às 23:50)

*(25-1-2009)

t.max:  14.2ºC
t.min:  6.9ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jan 2009 às 23:59)

Dados de hoje:
Tmáx: 15,7ºC
tmin: 8,6ºC (neste momento)
Precipitação acumulada: 10mm


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2009 às 00:45)

Boas


Aqui por Bragança fiquei um pouco desiludido, defacto hoje cairam alguns aguaceiros de neve, por vezes intensos mas nunca foi suficiente para acumular. Talvez devido ao facto de ter estado a nevar com temperaturas muitas vezes superiores a 2ºC.


----------



## João Soares (26 Jan 2009 às 00:48)

Precipitação ocorrida dia 25.Janeiro : *12.0mm*


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2009 às 01:35)

*Extremos do dia 25 de Janeiro:*

Tmin: 7,3ºC
Tmáx: 12,2ºC
Precipitação: 25,5mm*

*Dos quais 20mm caíram entre as 5:30 e as 6:30 am.

Dia de aguaceiros, algum granizo, e trovoada fraca.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jan 2009 às 09:28)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 6.4ºC.


----------



## tclor (26 Jan 2009 às 09:36)

Por aqui ainda muita neve. 
Temp. 1,9º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jan 2009 às 13:29)

Hoje, a mínima observada foi de *8,2 ºC*.


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Jan 2009 às 13:59)

Boa tarde!

Sigo agora com 10.5ºC depois de uma mínima de 6.9ºC


----------



## GARFEL (26 Jan 2009 às 14:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla/Klaus» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

boa tarde a todos
tomar está com uma temperatura quase de primavera
15º e vento fraco com alguma nebulosidade
no entanto após consulta do sat24 verifico que ha uma deslocação de uma superficie frontal com suposta direcção N/S (não sei se estou a utilizar os termos adequados) e se alguem nos puder dar uma dica a todos do que daí pode advir 
agradeço
até breve


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jan 2009 às 14:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla/Klaus» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

A temperatura baixou no ultimo aguaceiro, e por aí ficou... 12.4ºC.
A pressão está nos 1022hpa e a subir, o céu está nublado com abertas e o vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## kikofra (26 Jan 2009 às 14:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla/Klaus» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

bem esta noite caiu pelo menos uma vez granizo, e acho que tambem caiu outra vez soque nao me levantei para confirmar.. Isto foi a 1ª ocorrência para ai as 5:45 e a 2ª la pas sei e pouco, se calhar caiu mais durante a noite. Hoje caiu outra vez pedraço para ai as 10:15.


----------



## Gongas (26 Jan 2009 às 14:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla/Klaus» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

por aqiu mais um aguaceiro...já começo a ficar um pouco farto da chuva e para o resto da semana parece vir mais do mesmo


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2009 às 14:48)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o céu está povoado por algumas nuvens e estão 6.4ºC 

Tive uma minima de 0.7ºC


----------



## ct5iul (26 Jan 2009 às 14:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla/Klaus» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

BOA TARDE NESTE MOMENTO CAI UM GRANDE AGUACEIRO EM LISBOA ZONA DO LUMIAR ALTA DE LISBOA temp 13.2ºc TERMÓMETRO PORTÁTIL


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jan 2009 às 14:55)

Por aqui tornou a subir: 14ºC.
Estão a entrar umas nuvens muito carregadas vindas de N, provavelmente virão descarregar a sua carga aqui... espero eu...


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2009 às 15:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla/Klaus» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



ct5iul disse:


> BOA TARDE NESTE MOMENTO CAI UM GRANDE AGUACEIRO EM LISBOA ZONA DO LUMIAR ALTA DE LISBOA temp 13.2ºc TERMÓMETRO PORTÁTIL



Aqui em Odivelas, ainda rendeu 1,5mm.
E a temperatura desceu aos 10,2ºC.





Vou com 6,7mm acumulados desde as 0horas.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jan 2009 às 15:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla/Klaus» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



ct5iul disse:


> BOA TARDE NESTE MOMENTO CAI UM GRANDE AGUACEIRO EM LISBOA ZONA DO LUMIAR ALTA DE LISBOA temp 13.2ºc TERMÓMETRO PORTÁTIL



Provavelmente será este que aqui chegou...


----------



## Turista (26 Jan 2009 às 15:31)

Boa tarde,

sigo com 13,5ºC, 79% HR e 1019,3 hPa.

O céu tem estado nublado com algumas abertas. Do lado do mar mar chega agora uma nuvem mais carregada, que promete...


----------



## João Soares (26 Jan 2009 às 15:56)

Por Moscavide, vão caindo de vez em quando uns aguaceiros
Até agora, renderam *5,0mm*

Dados actuais:
Temp: *13,8ºC*
Hum: *67%*
Pressao: *1021.1hPa*
Ponto de orvalho: *8ºC*


----------



## ct5iul (26 Jan 2009 às 16:06)

Neste momento estou na zona do Lumiar parou de chover olhando para norte esta tudo escuro devem vir mais aguaçeiros 
Zona do Lumiar ALTA DE LISBOA 
Temp.10.1
Vento.12.5km/h
pressão.1017.2hpa
Altitude:121m
ATENÇÃO ESTES DADOS SÃO RETIRADOS DE INSTRUMENTOS PORTÁTEIS


----------



## F_R (26 Jan 2009 às 16:06)

Boas pessoal

Por cá dia de alguns aguaceiros e muitas abertas. Neste momento o sol brilha mas a norte vê-se tudo preto

Neste momento estão 11.7ºC


----------



## Peixoto (26 Jan 2009 às 16:21)

Boa tarde companheiros.

Vamos então ao balanço da "Carla" aqui pela região de Viseu. 

Aqui, na cidade, o vento forte e os aguaceiros foram reis e senhores!!! O frio também imperou e durante e noite a temperatura esteve perto dos 0ºC.

Hoje de manhã, na viagem para Lamego pela A24 comecei a vislumbrar a neve logo a seguir ao túnel de Castro Daire, na subida para Bigorne. A 1000 metros de altitude a neve estava acumulada junto às bermas (resultado dos limpa-neves), mas a estrada estava algo escorregadia. Na serra de Montemuro dominava o branco da neve. Mas, nada de parecido com os efeitos do "Bóris"!!!

Deixo a foto do dia tirada junto ao Mezio, a cerca de 900 metros de altitude, entre Viseu e Lamego.







Que venha o próximo!!!

Saudações


----------



## F_R (26 Jan 2009 às 16:22)

Agora volta a 
A temperatura desceu para os 10.3ºC, grande salto
Acumulado desde as 0.00h: 7.2mm


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jan 2009 às 17:01)

Boa tarde.
Estão 11.6ºc por aqui.
Está a passar um célula a NE/E


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jan 2009 às 17:12)

A temperatura começa a entrar na sua curva descendente, sigo com 12.7ºC.
A máxima do dia foi de 15.1ºC.
O céu mantém-se nublado com abertas, e com aguaceiros ocasionais.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jan 2009 às 17:22)

Extremos de dia 25/01/2009:

T. Máxima: 14,1 ºC  (11:37)
T. Mínima: 5,9 ºC (21:01)
T. Média: 11,2ºC
Precipitação: 8,8 mm
Vento Médio: 21,1 km/h de ONO
Rajada Máxima: 82,1 km/h (06:28)
H. Média: 79%
Pressão Média: 1010,1 hPa
Horas de Sol: 5,9 H


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2009 às 17:27)

Céu nublado e 5,4ºC.

Alguma chuva hoje na forma de um aguaceiro às 8:30h que serviu para acelerar a fusão da pouca neve que ainda cobria a relva e os telhados esta manhã.


Extremos do dia:

-0,1ºC /6,8ºC


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2009 às 17:30)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima:14,4ºC
Mínima:8,3ºC

Rajada máxima: 45km/h

Precipitação: 1,1mm


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jan 2009 às 17:30)

Céu parcialmente nublado e 10.5ºC


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jan 2009 às 17:55)

Já tenho 9.5ºC. Está a superar as minhas expectativas de descida.


----------



## Turista (26 Jan 2009 às 18:16)

Por aqui, 11,5ºC...
Vai descendo...


----------



## Perfect Storm (26 Jan 2009 às 18:27)

Actualmente:
Estado do tempo:
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.

Temp: 11,2ºC ( a descer )
Pressão: 1021 hpa ( estável )
Hr: 83%


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jan 2009 às 18:42)

Boa Noite

Por aqui o dia de hoje foi marcado pelos aguaceiros por vezes moderados durante a madrugada,manhã e principio da tarde, por agora o céu está com algumas nuvens, o vento sopra fraco de NW, pressão de 1022.8hPa T.Actual: 10.3ºC.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 14.7ºC

T.Minima: 6.4ºC


----------



## storm (26 Jan 2009 às 19:03)

Temperatura actual: 11.4ºC

Dia de alguns aguaceiros,na parte da manha aguaceiros fracos, de tarde um aguaceiro fraco e outro moderado acompanhados de vento fraco com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## F_R (26 Jan 2009 às 19:16)

Boas 

Agora estão 9.0ºC

a máxima de hoje foi:12.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2009 às 19:16)

Boas noites,a tarde ainda passou por alguns momentos de céu nublado com vento fraco.

Neste momento o céu está pouco nublado e vento fraco de W.

Dados actuais 7.4ºc pressão 1021.0hpa e 78%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.0/11.3ºc precipitação 7.5mm.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jan 2009 às 19:32)

Por cá, dia de Céu Muito Nublado por Cumulus e Cumulus Congestus, e uns Aguaceiros, pela Manhã...

A Temperatura Máxima não passou dos *13,2ºC*

Neste momento tenho 11,8ºC, a subir ao ritmo de +0,3ºC/h
Humidade nos 78%
Pressão a 1024 hPa
Vento a 9,4 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,1ºC


----------



## amarusp (26 Jan 2009 às 19:43)

Temperatura actual 3,4ºC
Precipitação de hoje: 26,2 mm(na sua maioria devida ao desgelo da neve)
Precipitação acumulada deste mês: 303,00 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jan 2009 às 19:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado tornando-se nublado e diminuindo de nebulosidade ao fim da tarde.

Máxima: 16.0ºC
mínima 5.2ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Jan 2009 às 20:14)

Olá

Sigo agora com 9.5ºC e 1023.8 hpa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jan 2009 às 20:34)

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco e *10,3 ºC*.


----------



## Lightning (26 Jan 2009 às 20:41)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco neste momento.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jan 2009 às 20:51)

Lightning disse:


> Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco neste momento.



Quanto aos números: 10.4ºC, e pressão a 1023hpa.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jan 2009 às 20:52)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 11,5 ºC (15h26)
Mínima =  3,6 ºC (02h17)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 6,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 14,2 (dia 1); Temp. Mínima =* -* 1,5 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Lightning (26 Jan 2009 às 21:00)

Venha ela nas próximas horas, embora que fraca 

Estamos à espera...


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jan 2009 às 21:09)

A temperatura está nos 8.8ºC e parece querer descer mais.


----------



## henriquesillva (26 Jan 2009 às 21:24)

*Em Guimarães:*

T mim....................................4.3º
T máx....................................16.6º

H min.....................................46%
H máx....................................98%

Pressão actual.........................1021 hPa

Rajada máx vento.....................15.8 km/h


----------



## João Soares (26 Jan 2009 às 21:29)

Por Canidelo, céu pouco nublado e *9,7ºC*

------------------------------------------------------------------
Dados de Moscavide:
Temp: 10,0ºC
Hum: 82%
Pressão: 1023,8hPa
Ponto de orvalho: 7,1ºC
Precipitação acumulada: 5,0mm
Velocidade média do vento: 1,6km/h


----------



## vinc7e (26 Jan 2009 às 21:31)

Boa noite,

hoje por aqui algum sol...alguma chuva
minima de 3.2 maxima 13.1
neste momento 8.4

de tarde fui ate brufe (aprox. 800m) mas os sinais de neve ja nao eram muitos


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Jan 2009 às 21:32)

A temperatura desce lentamente estando agora nos 9.2ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jan 2009 às 21:37)

A pressão continua a sua escalada e vai já nos *1023,9 hPa*.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jan 2009 às 21:52)

Neste momento tenho 10,6ºC

Humidade nos 84%
Pressão a 1025 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,1ºC


----------



## *Dave* (26 Jan 2009 às 22:06)

A temperatura vai descendo... o céu continua pouco nublado.

T:* 5,7ºC*
HR: *73%*
P: *1018,8mb/hPa*


----------



## Rog (26 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

Boa noite,
Por aqui sigo com ceu nublado 10,3ºC
89%HR e 1029hpa
Mínima 8,0ºC
Máxima 13,4ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

10.4ºC e tudo tranquilo por aqui...


----------



## Acardoso (26 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

boa noite pessoal...

temp. max:12.6º
temp. min:6.1º

sigo com:

pressao:1022.5hpa
vento fraco de W
temp:9.4
humid:9.2%
Precipitação desde as 00h:10.3mm

Foi um dia bastante calmo, nada de muito vento e precipitação foi mais durante a noite e de manhãzinha, ao fim da tarde caíram uns aguaceiros, mas nada de mais!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jan 2009 às 22:42)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *8,2 ºC*
Tx: *14,7 ºC*

P. Acum.: *5,0 mm*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

Boa noite! Por cá dia de céu encoberto pela manhã e muito nublado pela tarde. 
Tmin - 11ºC
Tmax - 17,5ºC
Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
segunda-feira, 26 de Janeiro de 2009 21:46:25

Temperature (°C):
Current          17,1
Trend (per hour) -0,1
Average today    14,1
Wind chill       17,1
Heat index       17,1
Dew Point        14,9
Rel Humidity     87%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     5,0 N
Average Speed    5,0 N

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      5,7
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 70,5
Total this year  70,5

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1022,6
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## Lightning (26 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

Céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco com 7.2ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

Estão 7.7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

Por aqui me fico, por hoje.
Extremos do dia: 15.1ºC  \  8.4ºC

De momento: 10.4ºC, céu limpo, vento muito fraco, e 1023hpa.
Até amanhã...


----------



## Acardoso (26 Jan 2009 às 23:11)

Aqui começou a chover, nada de muito significativo. Temperatura actual, 9.0º.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






_Dia de Céu Muito Nublado por Cumulus e Cumulus Congestus, tendo ocorrido Aguaceiros durante a Madrugada e Manhã_


----------



## F_R (26 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

Por cá continua céu nublado, mas sem chuva e vento fraco

Estão 8.6ºC


----------



## Acardoso (26 Jan 2009 às 23:25)

Já abrandou...registei 0.5mm.


----------



## amarusp (26 Jan 2009 às 23:29)

Até amanha!!
Máxima: 5,9ºC 
Minima:-0,2ºC
Actual: 4,4ºC

Ainda existe acumulação de neve a partir dos 700/800m


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jan 2009 às 23:29)

A temperatura desce lentamente para os *9,8 ºC*.


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

A temperatura vai descendo e já vai nos 6.6ºC


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

Dados de hoje:
Tmáx:14,9ºC
Tmin:7,7ºC
Precipitação: 1,7mm


----------



## actioman (27 Jan 2009 às 00:01)

Extremos do dia 26JAN09, que agora acabou:

Temperatura Máxima: 12,2ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 3,6ºC

Dia bonança, onde apenas o vento desagradável  marcou presença, especialmente na primeira metade.
O céu variou entre o limpo e o parcialmente nublado.

Neste momento, 7ºC e 1024hPa de pressão atmosférica. A H.R. é de 77%


----------



## F_R (27 Jan 2009 às 00:39)

Neste momento já com céu limpo a temperatura vai descendo muito lentamente
Estão *8.4ºC*

Os extremos do dia 26.01 fora:
Mínima:*5.8ºC*
Máxima:*12.6ºC*


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Jan 2009 às 01:30)

Neste momento estou com chuviscos, a temperatura nos 7.6°C, HR nos 97%, vento fraco, 4.3km/h e pressao nos 1021mb.  Ontem registei 4.1°C de min e 10.4°C de maxima, uma rajada de madrugada de 46.8km/h e 5.5mm de precipitaçao. Ate manha pessoal.


----------



## bewild (27 Jan 2009 às 03:22)

Resumo do dia 26 ocorrência de aguaceiro forte entre as 13h e 13h30 de resto céu com poucas nuvens.

DADOS ACTUAIS:
T: 9,3ºC
HR: 95%
P: 1024 mb/hPa


----------



## amarusp (27 Jan 2009 às 07:22)

Bom dia,
Céu muito nublado, ainda há acumulaçõ de neve a partir dos 1000 m


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jan 2009 às 07:25)

Bons Dias!

Noite de Céu Encoberto, e assim se mantém... A Temperatura Mínima não desceu dos *10,3ºC*, e neste momento tenho 10,9ºC

Humidade nos 82%
Pressão a 1026 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,0ºC


----------



## José C (27 Jan 2009 às 07:33)

Bom dia amigos
Sim já estou a trabalhar! O dia está a amanhecer com algumas nuvens e tenho uma temperatura de 10 ºC aqui em Sacavém.
Estou expectante face à previsão para o próximo fim-de-semana…
Fiquem bem


----------



## vitamos (27 Jan 2009 às 09:39)

Bom dia!

Dia de céu muito nublado aqui por Coimbra. Já caíram alguns pingos. O vento é nulo.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jan 2009 às 09:59)

Bom dia pessoal!
Esta noite devem ter caído alguns aguaceiros, pois a rua está ainda toda molhada... mas como eu durmo que nem uma pedra, não dei conta deles.
A temperatura mínima quedou-se pelos 9.4ºC.
Presentemente sigo com 13.9ºC (bem ameno), 1024hpa, céu nublado com abertas e apenas uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## vinc7e (27 Jan 2009 às 10:26)

Bom dia, por aqui minima de 7.3ºC

agora sigo com 8.8ºC e ceu nublado


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2009 às 10:42)

Bom dia

Por agora chuva fraca e 6,6ºC.

4,7ºC de mínima esta madrugada.


----------



## Sirilo (27 Jan 2009 às 11:21)

Em Belmonte estão 10º, céu nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## ct5iul (27 Jan 2009 às 11:36)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
Bom dia

Temp actual 14.2ºC/ UTC 11:30
Temp ao sol: 17.3ºC/ UTC 11:30
Pressão: 1024.1Hpa - UTC 11:30
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 5.2 km/h - UTC 11:30
Escala de Beaufort :1 Aragem
Direção do Vento: SW - UTC 11:30
Temperatura do vento: 13.8ºC - UTC 11:30
Humidade Relativa: 95 % - UTC 11:30
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm - UTC 11:30
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado - UTC 11:30
Altitude: 110Metros

FOTOS WEBCAM WEATHER AJUDA-LISBOA


----------



## João Soares (27 Jan 2009 às 11:50)

Dados actuais de Moscavide:

Temp: *14,9ºC*
Hum: *65%*
Pressao: *1025.2hPa*
Ponto de orvalho: *8,0ºC*
Precipitação: *0,0mm*

Céu a ficar encoberto


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2009 às 12:28)

Boas tardes,por aqui o dia acordou com algumas nuvens médias e baixas,mas neste momento devido ao aumento o céu está muito nublado com vento fraco.

Dados actuais 10.0ºc pressão 1024hpa com 84%hr.


----------



## Rog (27 Jan 2009 às 12:44)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui céu nublado com algumas abertas
13,2ºC
78%HR
1028hpa
Velocidade média do vento: 3,6 Km/h

Mínima 7,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2009 às 12:50)

Boa tarde!

Por céu muito nublado, mas com abertas.
A temperatura está nos 14,0ºC. A humidade relativa nos 63%.
A mínima de hoje foi 8,2ºC.

------------------------

*Extremos de ontem, dia 26 de Janeiro:*
Tmin: 8,3ºC
Tmáx: 12,6
Precipitação: 6,8mm


----------



## Lightning (27 Jan 2009 às 13:16)

Céu muito nublado, com abertas. Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jan 2009 às 13:18)

Boa Tarde

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 4.7ºC.

Neste momento estão 13.3ºC e o céu está nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jan 2009 às 13:21)

Lightning disse:


> Céu muito nublado, com abertas. Vento fraco a moderado.



E com uma temperatura bastante amena: 15.8ºC, embora já tenha estado nos 17ºC.


----------



## amarusp (27 Jan 2009 às 13:21)

Trabalho em Oliveira do Hospital e neste momento o céu está muito nublado, periodos de chuva fraca.


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2009 às 13:28)

A mínima por aqui foi de 10,0ºC

Agora vou com 13,6ºC e vento fraco o céu está muito nublado


----------



## lismen (27 Jan 2009 às 13:33)

Ora boa tarde a todos deixo vos os meus dados desta tarde com a info especial do ceu estar muito nublado com algumas abertas.

Temperatura 14,4ºC
Humidade 56%
Vento Oeste 13 a 14 km/h
Pressao 1024mb

Esperemos com alguma serenidade o que vem ai mas acho que vamos ter muita festa.Espero que esta festa não faça muitos danos materiais e pessoais.

Abraço a todos do forum meteopt


----------



## Madragoa (27 Jan 2009 às 13:38)

Boas a todos,dados desde o centro de lisboa,Temp 17.6c,hpa 1016 (desce devagar), vento fraco de O, e agora vou trabalhar......    bons registos,Que a coisa está se a preparar.....


----------



## Lightning (27 Jan 2009 às 13:42)

Madragoa disse:


> bons registos , Que a coisa está se a preparar.....



Ah pois está.. 

Vamos lá ver é que coisa é essa...


----------



## Serrano (27 Jan 2009 às 14:03)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 10 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Ainda é bem visível a neve a partir dos 1000/1100 metros...


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jan 2009 às 14:05)

O Céu alterna entre Muito Nublado e Encoberto! A Temperatura encontra-se nos *13,0ºC*

Humidade nos 58%
Pressão a 1025 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,5ºC/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2009 às 14:07)

Boas,por aqui se continua céu muito nublado com vento fraco de W e com 11.5ºc.

Até logo.


----------



## Henrique (27 Jan 2009 às 14:42)

Bati hoje a máxima do ano! 18.4ºC
Actualmente tenho 17.5ºC pois voltou a encobrir.
43% RH


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jan 2009 às 14:45)

O céu está agora muito nublado, sem qualquer aberta. O elemento líquido pode vir fazer uma visita a qualquer momento...
15.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2009 às 14:46)

Por aqui temperaturas bem alta, o ar quentinho da frente já está a chegar, 13.9ºC.


----------



## vitamos (27 Jan 2009 às 14:51)

Vai chovendo miudinho e certinho!


----------



## vinc7e (27 Jan 2009 às 14:58)

Boa tarde, por aqui vai chovendo...temp 11.8ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jan 2009 às 15:14)

No norte e centro já chove, por aqui ainda nada... é aguardar que a chuva cá chegue...
De momento sigo com 14.9ºC, bem ameno. O vento nem se sente...


----------



## F_R (27 Jan 2009 às 15:19)

Boas

Por cá céu muito nublado mas ainda nada de 
Estão 12.4ºC

A mínima foi de: 7.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jan 2009 às 15:25)

Neste momento tenho *13,2ºC*, e o Céu continua Encoberto, embora já seja possível vizualizar queda de Precipitação na Serra!

Humidade nos 70%
Pressão a 1025 hPa
Vento a 16,2 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,3ºC/h


----------



## jpmartins (27 Jan 2009 às 16:51)

Boa tarde
Por aqui dia de céu muito nublado, com chuva fraca que rendeu desde as 00h 2.0mm.


----------



## gela (27 Jan 2009 às 16:55)

Temperatura: 12.2
Ceu: muito nublado


----------



## thunderboy (27 Jan 2009 às 16:57)

gela disse:


> Temperatura: 12.2
> Ceu: muito nublado



Aqui registo 12.1ºC e a descer.

Chuvisca.


----------



## Lightning (27 Jan 2009 às 17:04)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco. Venha ela.


----------



## mocha (27 Jan 2009 às 17:09)

Ela vem aí , por aqui ja ta nublado 14ºC


----------



## José C (27 Jan 2009 às 17:11)

vitamos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Dia de céu muito nublado aqui por Coimbra. Já caíram alguns pingos. O vento é nulo.



Olá conterrâneo! De que zona és de Coimbra?
Vivi muitos anos em Coselhas (a Norte da cidade).
Diz qualquer coisa, ok?


----------



## vinc7e (27 Jan 2009 às 17:21)

Desde o fim da manha que n para de chover 

temperatua a descer: 10.4ºC


----------



## Madragoa (27 Jan 2009 às 17:24)

Boas,dados do centro de lisboa, céu muito nublado,14.4c,hpa1024,vento fraco de O, venha éla ,(mas que não faça estragos,lógico) para mim e para os meus vizinhos da margem sul.que tanto sofremos,,(e agora vou trabalhar mais um bocado....bons registos


----------



## vitamos (27 Jan 2009 às 17:30)

José C disse:


> Olá conterrâneo! De que zona és de Coimbra?
> Vivi muitos anos em Coselhas (a Norte da cidade).
> Diz qualquer coisa, ok?



Estou mesmo de Coimbra, mas não tão longe assim... Estou em Celas! Curiosamente a vida tem percursos inversos uma vez que vivi grande parte da minha vida bem mais perto da tua localização actual uma vez que habitei mais de duas décadas na Calçada de Carriche, na parte norte de Lisboa 

E como andamos a falar de locais, é da minha localização de trabalho situada na parte Sul de Coimbra que relato a chuva fraca mas persistente que vai caindo há já algumas horas...


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Jan 2009 às 17:41)

Por aqui ceu nublado e ja chuvisca desde as 14:30. Sempre certinha e ja faz poça. A terrinha assim deve absorve-la. Mas ja se vai vendo locais onde ja s formou lagos devido à precipitaçao dos ultimos dias bem como os cursos de agua que tao + compostos


----------



## Hazores (27 Jan 2009 às 17:48)

boa tarde 

tal como as previsões indicavam muita chuva.

de manhã o céu estava azul parecendo um dia de verão a partir da tarde fechou e está nevoeiro cerrado (não se vê um palmo à frente do nariz) e periodos de chuva que por vezes é muito forte.

é assim que vai o tempo por aqui agora


----------



## Manuel Brito (27 Jan 2009 às 17:50)

Boas. Sigo com 14ºC pressão 1025 e este belo céu:


----------



## Lightning (27 Jan 2009 às 18:40)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## *Dave* (27 Jan 2009 às 18:41)

Neste momento:
T: *9,3ºC*
HR:* 85%*
P: *1023,0mb/hPa*


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jan 2009 às 18:48)

Por aqui acabou por não chover... mas é provável que nos próximos dias me aborreça de tanta chuva, por isso não é grave.
Sigo com 13ºC, 1024hpa, e o vento a aumentar de intensidade, embora ainda não esteja forte...


----------



## amarusp (27 Jan 2009 às 18:50)

Boa noite,
Por Loriga chuva fraca ao longo do dia e continua..
Precipitação de hoje: 6,10 mm
Temperatura: 6,9ºC


----------



## Navegante (27 Jan 2009 às 18:51)

Boa tarde a todos, sou novo por aqui, mas já a algum tempo que sigo o vosso forum. Por enquanto ainda não estou equipado de material, mas com o tempo vou adquirir uma vez que o bichinho do meteo esta crescendo


----------



## João Soares (27 Jan 2009 às 18:52)

*Vila Nova de Gaia - Canidelo*

Chuva fraca e *11,1ºC*
Precipitação acumulada desde às 00h: *10,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Dados de Moscavide*:

Temp: *13,1ºC*
Hum: *79%*
Pressão: *1024.6hPa*
Ponto de Orvalho: *9,0ºC*
Precipitação acumulada desde às 00h: *0,0mm *

Céu pouco nublado


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Jan 2009 às 18:58)

Boa tarde!

O dia de hoje ficou marcado, de manhã, pelo céu pouco nublado, que foi aumentando de nebulosidade ao longo do dia.

A temperatura não sofreu grandes variações ao longo do dia, tendo-se mantido na casa dos 13ºC.

Não Choveu.

Neste momento tenho 13.1ºC, 84% e 1025.4 hPa.

____________________________________________

Ontem registei mais 3.6 mm de chuva que caiu durante a noite.

Até logo!


----------



## amarusp (27 Jan 2009 às 18:58)

Era este o estado de Loriga hoje de manhã, a neve situava-se à cota de 800 a 900m.





​


----------



## amarusp (27 Jan 2009 às 18:59)

Navegante disse:


> Boa tarde a todos, sou novo por aqui, mas já a algum tempo que sigo o vosso forum. Por enquanto ainda não estou equipado de material, mas com o tempo vou adquirir uma vez que o bichinho do meteo esta crescendo



Bem vindo ao maior fórum de metereologia de Portugal!!


----------



## Madragoa (27 Jan 2009 às 19:01)

Navegante disse:


> Boa tarde a todos, sou novo por aqui, mas já a algum tempo que sigo o vosso forum. Por enquanto ainda não estou equipado de material, mas com o tempo vou adquirir uma vez que o bichinho do meteo esta crescendo



Bem Vindo Navegante,sigo pelo centro de lisboa com 12.9. pressão atmosférica 1024 hpa,céu nublado.vento fraco de O, nada....ainda


----------



## Navegante (27 Jan 2009 às 19:03)

Por aqui hoje ainda não choveu, mas ja apresenta muitas nuvens.
tempretatura - 11ºc
pressão - 1024.0 mb
humidade - 71%


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2009 às 19:07)

Boas

A máxima por aqui foi de 14,0ºC

Agora o céu está coberto e a temperatura é de 12,5ºC com vento fraco...a rajada máxima hoje foi de 28,1km/h


----------



## Navegante (27 Jan 2009 às 19:18)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

Boa noite, sou novo por aqui, mas a muito que visito este forum espectacular, ainda não tenho equipamento, mas com o bichinho em alta penso que não demora muito a adquirir equipamento!!!...
Mas por aqui o ceu apresenta-se com muitas nuvens, mas chuva nem nada!!!...
Não chove no Alentejo...
Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jan 2009 às 19:18)

Boa Noite

Por aqui o céu está encoberto mas não chove, o vento é nulo a pressão é de 1026hPa, T.Actual: 12.9ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 14.4ºC

T.Minima: 4.7ºC


----------



## Rog (27 Jan 2009 às 19:22)

Boa noite,
Por aqui no Norte da Madeira 11,4ºC
87%HR
1028hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jan 2009 às 19:31)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*



Navegante disse:


> Boa noite, sou novo por aqui, mas a muito que visito este forum espectacular, ainda não tenho equipamento, mas com o bichinho em alta penso que não demora muito a adquirir equipamento!!!...
> Mas por aqui o ceu apresenta-se com muitas nuvens, mas chuva nem nada!!!...
> Não chove no Alentejo...
> Cumprimentos a todos



Bem vindo Navegante...
A Vidigueira salvou-me uma vez... Estava eu em Beja de férias, e com um calor de morrer, valeu-me a piscina daí...


----------



## ct5iul (27 Jan 2009 às 19:40)

Boa Tarde  

Temp actual 11.9ºC/ UTC 19:40
Temp ao sol: 11.9ºC/ UTC 19:40
Pressão: 1023.0Hpa - UTC 19:40
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 1.5 km/h - UTC 19:40
Escala de Beaufort :1
Direção do Vento: W - UTC 19:40
Temperatura do vento: 11.9ºC - UTC 19:40
Humidade Relativa: 85 % - UTC 19:40
Chuva Precipitação: 0.2mm - UTC 19:40
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo - UTC 19:40
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jan 2009 às 19:52)

Começou, há pouco, a _Morrinhar_!!

A Temperatura ronda os 12ºC
Humidade nos 83%
Pressão a 1025 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de OSO (248º)


----------



## *Dave* (27 Jan 2009 às 20:02)

Agora, sigo com:
T:* 8,8ºC*
HR: *91%*
P:* 1021,0mb/hPa*


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Jan 2009 às 20:14)

*Dave* disse:


> Agora, sigo com:
> T:* 8,8ºC*
> HR: *91%*
> P:* 1021,0mb/hPa*



Boas! Tudo bem? Se puderes quando postares os dados acrescenta tambem o estado do tempo pa ficar-mos mais ilucidados. Por aqui continua a morrinha.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jan 2009 às 20:17)

Gilmet disse:


> Começou, há pouco, a _Morrinhar_!!
> 
> A Temperatura ronda os 12ºC
> Humidade nos 83%
> ...



Então virá a caminho daqui, espera-se...
Por aqui, céu nublado com abertas, e a temperatura completamente morta nos 13ºC há uma hora e meia...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jan 2009 às 20:21)

Por aqui, nada de morrinha. 
Temperatura nos *12,6 ºC* e *87 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jan 2009 às 20:25)

Cuva fraca contínua há várias horas - desde o início da tarde (14 h +\-) e vento fraco. Tmin: 7,0ºC e Tmáx: 10,5ºC. Precipitação das 00h até às 19h: 14,8 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jan 2009 às 20:26)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *9,5 ºC*
Tx: *16,4 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2009 às 20:27)

Boas noites,por aqui continuamos de céu muito nublado mas ainda nada, apareceu foi o nevoeiro que se instalou por estas bandas com vento fraco.

Dados actuais 9.2ºc pressão 1023.3hpa com 94%hr.


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2009 às 20:40)

Céu nublado e 6,9ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

4,7ºC / 7,9ºC


----------



## Lightning (27 Jan 2009 às 20:41)

mr. phillip disse:


> Então virá a caminho daqui, espera-se...
> Por aqui, céu nublado com abertas, e a temperatura completamente morta nos 13ºC há uma hora e meia...



Ainda não chegou cá.. Ainda deve de ter feito uma pausa para jantar..


----------



## Hazores (27 Jan 2009 às 20:45)

boa noite

desde as 16h que chove continuamente aqui na ilha terceira (AGH), por vezes chove mesmo intensamente.


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Jan 2009 às 21:08)

Boa noite!

Por aquí depois de registar uma mínima de 12.0ºC e uma máxima de 16.1ºC, sigo agora com 12.5ºC.


----------



## Lightning (27 Jan 2009 às 21:26)

Não chove. Céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## *Dave* (27 Jan 2009 às 21:28)

Por aqui a temperatura teima e não descer...
O céu ficou nublado e o vento sopra moderado.

T: *8,7ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*
P: *1020,0mb/hPa*


----------



## Acardoso (27 Jan 2009 às 21:32)

Boa noite pessoal...

Temp. max: 12.9º
Temp. min: 8.9º

Sigo com:

Pressão: 1021.9hpa (a descer lentamente)
Vento fraco de SW
Temp.: 12.4º
Humid: 98%
Precipitação nas ultimas 24h: 9.3mm


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jan 2009 às 21:35)

Por aqui continua a _Morrinha_ constante! A Temperatura ronda os 12ºC

Humidade nos 83%
Pressão a 1025 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de O (270º)

O Pluviómetro ainda não registou qualquer Precipitação!


----------



## henriquesillva (27 Jan 2009 às 21:38)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.........................................8.6º
T máx.......................................11.3º

H min........................................98%
H máx.......................................84%

Pressão actual...........................1021 hPa

Rajada de vento máx..................11 km/h


----------



## Hazores (27 Jan 2009 às 21:43)

pelos vistos isto está mesmo mal em angra, acabei de saber que os Bombeiros já sairam para a rua devido a pequenas inundações, e que já sairam ambulâncias devido a acidentes de viação.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jan 2009 às 21:46)

Nada de chuva, com *12,7 ºC* de temperatura.
Humidade relativa nos *87 %* e pressão a subir levemente.


----------



## João Soares (27 Jan 2009 às 21:48)

*Vila Nova de Gaia - Canidelo*

Temp: 11,5ºC
e Morrinha


----------



## Lousano (27 Jan 2009 às 21:52)

Por aqui 12,6º e chuva fraca.


----------



## Brigantia (27 Jan 2009 às 21:54)

Boas,

De volta a Bragança

Hoje mínima de 4,7ºC e máxima de 10,4ºC.
Neste momento 6,9ºC e 98%HR


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jan 2009 às 21:57)

Incrível é o facto de hoje ter acumulado *0,0 mm*.
Finalmente, um dia de descanso na precipitação, que segue já acima da média para o mês de referência.


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2009 às 21:58)

Boas, por aqui estou com 6,5ºC e céu encoberto com algum chuvisco. A mínima foi de 4,2ºC e a máxima de 7,6ºC. A precipitação hoje foi de apenas 0,6 mm até ao momento.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

Boa noite! Aqui em São Miguel ao contrário da Terceira, neste momento tudo calmo, embora hoje já tenha chuvido moderadamente.

Valores:
Tmin - 17,1ºC
Tmax - 18,5ºC
Actual - 17,8ºC , 88% Hr, Precipitação nas ultimas 24h - 8,1 mm, Pressão 1019,5 hpa


----------



## Lousano (27 Jan 2009 às 22:02)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite! Aqui em São Miguel ao contrário da Terceira, neste momento tudo calmo, embora hoje já tenha chuvido moderadamente.



Pelos Açores, é uma disparidade semelhante a Norte e Algarve do Portugal Continental.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2009 às 22:05)

Por aqui continua o céu muito nublado chuva nada com 9.4ºc.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.7/11.7ºc.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jan 2009 às 22:06)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






_Dia de Céu Muito Nublado/Encoberto por Cumulus e Estratocumulus. O sol brilhou muito pouco tempo... Chuva Fraca à Noite, no entanto, sem ser registada pelo Pluviómetro._


----------



## tclor (27 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

Aqui foi um dia de chuva, por vezes moderada e algum nevoeiro. 

Temp. Mín.: 3,7º
Temp. Máx.: 7,4º


----------



## Hazores (27 Jan 2009 às 22:10)

boas

isto é sempre a mesma coisa quando precisamos de dados aparece:"temporáriamente os dados estão indesponiveis"  

tive de ir buscar os dados da praia e vejam já ultrapassa os 40mm de precipitação em poucas horas






na ultima hora cairam 17,5 mm

fonte climmat


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jan 2009 às 22:11)

Aqui, no pasa nada... um marasmo metereológico.
Será a calmaria antes da tempestade (salvo seja)?
Céu muito nublado, vento fraco, 13.2ºC.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (27 Jan 2009 às 22:32)

boas noites companheiros, por leiria Chuva/morrinha desde as 17h30 até agora,


----------



## Acardoso (27 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

Por aqui já chove, acabei de registar 0,5mm.
A pressão vai descendo, vou com 1021.7hpa,a temperatura mantêm...


----------



## Lightning (27 Jan 2009 às 22:45)

mr. phillip disse:


> Aqui, no pasa nada... um marasmo metereológico.
> Será a calmaria antes da tempestade (salvo seja)?
> Céu muito nublado, vento fraco, 13.2ºC.



Não me parece...

É tão difícil estar sem estação...  Ainda por cima sabendo que vem aí animação para o fim de semana...


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

Já caíram umas pingas...
Não sei a intensidade porque não dei por ela a cair, mas a rua está molhada...
Mas nem assim a temperatura cai... 12.9ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

Por aqui céu coberto e tempo ameno 12,4ºC o vento é fraco, pode ser que chuvisque nas próximas horas  venha sexta


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jan 2009 às 22:57)

Aproveito para deixar os extremos de hoje, dia 27, porque até à meia noite nem mínima nem máxima serão mexidas:
17ºC
9.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (27 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

Chuviscos e ja acumulei 10.0mm hoje desde às 00h

Temp: *12,1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

Por hoje fico com muito nevoeiro por estas bandas semcom 9.5ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jan 2009 às 23:15)

Lousano disse:


> Pelos Açores, é uma disparidade semelhante a Norte e Algarve do Portugal Continental.




Ás vezes dentro da mesma ilha existem disparidades loucas!


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jan 2009 às 23:16)

Meus caros, por hoje é tudo, num dia metereologicamente "chato"...
Amanhã logo se verá como é que evolui.
Fico-me com céu muito nublado, vento fraco, 13.1ºC e 1024hpa.
Até amanhã!


----------



## amarusp (27 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

Termino com chuva fraca(para variar)
Precipitação acumulada de hoje: 10,67 mm
Precipitação acumulada deste mês: 330,70mm
Temperatura actual e máxima 7,4ºC
Temperatura minima: 3,7ºC
Até amanhã


----------



## thunderboy (27 Jan 2009 às 23:36)

T. máxima:15.4ºC

T.mínima:6.7ºC

Precipitação:1mm


T actual 11.9ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

Precipitação acumulada nas últimas horas em algumas estações no grupo central dos Açores:

Horta:





Pico:





Praia da Vitória (Terceira):





Terra-Chã (Terceira):


----------



## F_R (27 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

Boas

Por cá céu muito nublado, de vez em quando cai uma  fraquinha, mas de momento nada.
Estão:*11.6ºC* 

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima:*7.1ºC*
Máxima:*13.3ºC*

Precipitação:*1.6mm*


----------



## lismen (28 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

Boas por aqui o tempo esteve muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros nada de relevante do que se passara no proximo fim de semana.
Pois bem deixo aqui uma foto desta tarde quando ia de carro parei e vi o ceu assim achei interessante registar como foto do dia para a minha zona e cá esta ela a seguir:







Dados actuais a esta hora(00h02)

Temperatura:12,8ºC
Vento:WSW 11km/h
Humidade: 85%
Pressão:1024MB

Uma boa quarta feira para todos


----------



## ct5iul (28 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

BOA NOITE

Temp actual 12.1ºC/ UTC 23:59
Pressão: 1023.2Hpa - UTC 23:59
Intensidade do Vento:Fraco 0.3 km/h - UTC 23:59
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direção do Vento: S/SW - UTC 23:59
Temperatura do vento: 12.1ºC - UTC 23:59 
Humidade Relativa: 87 % - UTC 23:59
Chuva Precipitação: 0.5mm - UTC 23:59
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2009 às 00:05)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Incrível é o facto de hoje ter acumulado *0,0 mm*.
> Finalmente, um dia de descanso na precipitação, que segue já acima da média para o mês de referência.



Já me estava a habituar a anotar todos os dias o valor da precipitação.
E ao 10º dia o pluviometro descansou.

-------------

*Extremos do dia 27 de Janeiro:*

Tmin: 8,2ºC
Tmáx: 14,4ºC
Pecipitação: 0,0mm


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2009 às 00:09)

Chuvisco e 6,9ºC por aqui.

Extremos do dia 27:

4,7ºC / 7,9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

Estremoz (dados de ontem): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 10,9 ºC (13h38)
Mínima = 4,8 ºC (03h02)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 9,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa

*Chuva e nevoeiro por agora.*

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 14,2 (dia 1); Temp. Mínima = *-* 1,5 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Hazores (28 Jan 2009 às 00:31)

por agora a chuva acalmou mais um bocado, mas continua mas não tão intensa.

perto de angra já existiam carros  parados devido à agua acumulada.

por hoje vou ficar por aqui com muita água, amanhã irá  ser vento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jan 2009 às 00:38)

E a temperatura sobe, sobe.
Já vai nos *12,9 ºC*, mas sem chuva.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Jan 2009 às 00:45)

Boas Noites!
Por aqui continuo com chuva fraca ou chuviscos, que ja começou por volta das 14h:30m. Nao acumulou muito, mas é sempre bom!


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Jan 2009 às 00:56)

AnDré disse:


> Já me estava a habituar a anotar todos os dias o valor da precipitação.
> E ao 10º dia o pluviometro descansou...



Aqui não há descanso. Mais 10,4 mm das 00 de ontem às 00 de hoje,
e chove de novo. Tudo saturado.
Quanto a temperatura é quase de ananazes...12,9º


----------



## martinus (28 Jan 2009 às 01:28)

19,2 mm para Braga no mesmo período, segundo o observatório de Gualtar: http://orion.gualtar.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=50
12,2 C. agora, segundo a mesma fonte. Neste momento a chuva já se ouve lá fora, está a passar de moderada a forte. 
Já não sei há quanto tempo chove sem parar... talvez dois ou três dias, dia e noite.
Temperatura de ananases ainda se aguenta, o pior é quando é "de derreter os untos!". É bom encontrar outros leitores de Eça de Queiroz.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (28 Jan 2009 às 03:44)

por aqui 6.8º 

ceu nublado e chuviscos ..

boa noite 
miguel


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Jan 2009 às 07:46)

E nas últimas 24 horas ( das 06 de ontem às 06 de hoje ) sempre, sempre cinzento,visibilidade reduzidíssima e quase sempre ou a chover ou a chuviscar e mais 15,9 mm para a conta pessoal de P.Rubras.
E o que aí vem já com os solos mais que saturados...
Amplitude térmica nestas últimas 24 horas inferior a 1º grau.Sempre à volta dos 13º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jan 2009 às 09:21)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 12.1ºC.
Neste momento estão 13.4ºC e céu nublado mas não chove.
Pressão Actual: 1025hPa
HR: 91%


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jan 2009 às 10:00)

Neste momento por aqui está a cair uma chuva muito miudinha, T.Actual: 14.1ºC


----------



## Lightning (28 Jan 2009 às 11:45)

Continua a chuva fraca e o vento aumentou consideravelmente de intensidade, sopra neste momento moderado com rajadas superiores.


----------



## João Soares (28 Jan 2009 às 11:59)

Bem, sempre a chuviscar ou mesmo chuva fraca, já irrita um bocado.. Quero sol 

De facto, já se notam os solos saturados... Pode vir a provocar pequenas e localizadas inundações com uma chuva moderada ou mesmo forte.

Temp: *12,9ºC*
Precipitação acumulada desde 00h00: *4,0mm*
E continua a morrinha (já chateia, este tempo humido e chuvoso)


----------



## lismen (28 Jan 2009 às 12:00)

Boa tarde por aqui continua ceu muito nublado com chuviscos e humidade relativa elevada em relação a ontem.

Dados actuais

Temperatura 14ºC
Humidade 92%( +8%)
Vento SW 16 km/h (+5km/h)
Pressao de 1022(-2 que ontem as 00h02)

Um resto de uma boa tarde e venha de la essas depressoes depressa, pois ver a cair chuviscos sem cair nada de relevante irrita


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jan 2009 às 12:10)

Lightning disse:


> Continua a chuva fraca e o vento aumentou consideravelmente de intensidade, sopra neste momento moderado com rajadas superiores.



É o vento a puxar o mau tempo...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jan 2009 às 16:56)

Mínima de *12,7 ºC*, observada hoje às 0h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jan 2009 às 18:32)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.6ºC

T.Minima: 12.1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jan 2009 às 19:03)

A máxima observada foi de *14,7 ºC*.


----------



## mauro miranda (28 Jan 2009 às 20:33)

Alguem sabe o site para ver as previsoes sazonais relativas a precipitação?

ceu nublado com chuviscos um pouco por todo o dia

vento fraco embora durante a manha estivesse quase moderado

sente se uma subida da temperatura


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Jan 2009 às 21:00)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

Por aqui depois dos chuviscos a chuva passou a fraca a moderada. Resumindo, mais um dia de chuva por estas bandas.


----------



## Lightning (28 Jan 2009 às 22:46)

Hoje o resumo do dia basicamente é este:

Chuviscos ou chuva fraca, e para acompanhar vento moderado com rajadas. A temperatura não teve grande amplitude térmica, manteve-se quase sempre "amena".


----------



## thunderboy (28 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

Resumo de hoje

Temperatura mínima:11.9ºC

Temperatura máxima:16.9ºC

Precipitação:3mm
Precipitação total do mês: 143.5mm


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_ (Apenas alguns Extremos devido a Temperaturas/Humidade deturpadas)

*Pressão Mínima:* 1021 hPa _(14:50)_
*Pressão Máxima:* 1025 hPa _(00:36)_
*Vento Máximo:* 38,9 km/h _(20:04)_

*Precipitação:* 5,1mm


_Dia de Céu Encoberto e Nevoeiro. Chuva Fraca e constante!_


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2009 às 23:11)

Por cá mínima de 12.5ºC e máxima de 14.1ºC.

Tive 6 mm, estou com 13.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2009 às 23:16)

Temperaturas de hoje.

Dados 9.6/15.1ºc precipitação 0.5mm.


----------



## João Soares (28 Jan 2009 às 23:21)

*Dia 28.Janeiro.2009*

Precipitação: *37,0mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *12,7 ºC*
Tx: *14,8 ºC*

P. Acum.: *4,2 mm*


----------



## Acardoso (28 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

boa noite pessoal...

temp. max:14.9º
temp. min:12.6º

sigo com...

pressao:1016.9hpa(a descer)
vento fraco a moderado de SW
temp:13.7º
humid:99%
na ultima hora registei 1.5mm e nas ultimas 24h registei 26.9mm


----------



## Brigantia (28 Jan 2009 às 23:24)

Boas,

Hoje mínima de 6,1ºC e máxima de 11,5ºC.

Neste momento 11ºC.


O dia para já rendeu 13,7mm


----------



## amarusp (28 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

Resumo do dia:
Precipitação:40,9mm
T. máxima: 9,8ºC
T. minima:  7,8ºC
T.minima:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

Destaque para a queda da pressão dos *1024,1 hPa* para os *1019,7 hPa*.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jan 2009 às 23:47)

Extremos do dia: 
15.6ºC
13.2ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima:14,7ºC
Mínima:12,7ºC

Rajada máxima: 34,0km/h W

Precipitação: 1,0mm


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jan 2009 às 23:51)

Extremos de hoje:
Tmin:7,7ºC
Tmáx: 16,5ºC


----------



## Skizzo (28 Jan 2009 às 23:56)

Dia 28:

Max: 14,1ºC
Min: 13,0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

Estremoz: 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 11,4 ºC (14h18)
Mínima =  9,3 ºC (00h45)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 11,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 14,2 (dia 1); Temp. Mínima = *-* 1,5 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2009 às 01:52)

*Extremos do dia 28 de Janeiro*

Tmin: 11,7ºC
Tmáx: 14,0ºC
Precipitação: 5,7mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jan 2009 às 09:33)

Bom Dia

A temperatura Minima de hoje por cá foi de 14.4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jan 2009 às 11:41)

Hoje, a mínima observada foi de *13,7 ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jan 2009 às 18:14)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 17.2ºC

T.Minima: 14.4ºC


----------



## MSantos (29 Jan 2009 às 18:32)

Boas

Extremos de hoje, o dia mais quente deste mês até agora aqui em Bragança:

MAX: 13.2ºC
MIN: 10.1ºC

Hoje faz 3 anos do dia mais feliz, em termos meteorologicos, de toda a minha a vida. 
O *famoso 29 de Janeiro de 2006*

Era Domingo estava no concelho de Coruche (Ribatejo) e assisti a um belo nevão que durou cerca de 4 horas sem param tendo acumulado 6/7cm de neve...


----------



## carlitinhos (29 Jan 2009 às 19:08)

bem por aqui estão 13,2º sem chuva de momento, mas tambem no geral não foi um grande dia de chuva.

cumps


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jan 2009 às 19:48)

A máxima observada foi de *15,9 ºC*.


----------



## Acardoso (29 Jan 2009 às 20:05)

Boa noite amigos...

temp. min:12.9º
temp. max:15.0º

sigo com:

pressao:1013.3hpa
vento fraco de SE
temp:13.3º
humid:94%
nas ultimas 24h registei 5.1mm

a situação por aqui esta calma, alguns aguaceiros mas raros...o céu encontra-se muito nublado! vamos ver o que vem por ai...


----------



## henriquesillva (29 Jan 2009 às 21:01)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min....................................12.5º
T máx...................................13.5º

H min....................................86%
H máx...................................98%

Rajada vento máx....................27 Km/h

Pressão actual........................1018 hPa


----------



## Saul Monteiro (29 Jan 2009 às 21:29)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: 16.5ºC (13:18)
Mínima:  13ºC (19:14)

Rajada máxima: 28Km/h (12:09)
3mm precipitação acumulada


----------



## thunderboy (29 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

Temp. máxima:17.7ºC

Temp. mínima:12.3ºC

Precipitação:4mm


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

Hoje foi assim: Destaque para a mínima quase igual a máxima 

Máxima:14,9ºC
Mínima:13,1ºC

Rajada máxima:44,3km/h S

Precipitação total: 1,1mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *12,8 ºC*
Tx: *15,9 ºC*

P. Acum.: *1,8 mm*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jan 2009 às 23:02)

Boa Noite

Nova Minima de hoje por aqui 13.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

Temperaturas de hoje.

Dados 10.8/13.7ºc precipitação 3.5mm.


----------



## NunoBrito (29 Jan 2009 às 23:30)

*Temperatura exterior: 14,9º
Humidade relativa: 91%
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): 13,5ºc
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill ): 14,0ºc
Pressão: 1016hPa
Velocidade do vento: 6,5 Km/h -  S 
Precipitação: 1,0mm desde as 00h00m*


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jan 2009 às 23:43)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas Alguns...)

*Pressão Mínima:* 1014 hPa _(22:33)_
*Pressão Máxima:* 1021 hPa _(00:00)_
*Vento Máximo:* 36,6 km/h de O [270º] _(09:11)_
*Precipitação:* 7,4mm

_Dia marcado por Chuva Fraca/Moderada._



Há precisamente 3 anos, os Extremos eram os Seguintes:

*Temperatura Mínima:* -0,5ºC
*Temperatura Máxima:* 6,0ºC

_Chuva Moderada/Neve._


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 13,8 ºC (11h40)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 10,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. Máxima = 14,2 (dia 1); Temp. Mínima = *-* 1,5 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

MSantos disse:


> Hoje faz 3 anos do dia mais feliz, em termos meteorologicos, de toda a minha a vida.
> O *famoso 29 de Janeiro de 2006*



Subscrevo!

Hoje, porém, este dia ficou marcado pela queda de neve no grupo Ocidental dos Açores. Algo também bastante invulgar.
Parabéns aos Açorianos

---------------------
*Extremos de hoje:*

Tmin: 11,3ºC
Tmáx: 14,5ºC
Precipitação: 6,3mm


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2009 às 00:20)

Extremos do dia 29:

9,5ºC / 13,1ºC


----------



## olheiro (30 Jan 2009 às 18:46)

AnDré disse:


> Subscrevo!
> 
> Hoje, porém, este dia ficou marcado pela queda de neve no grupo Ocidental dos Açores. Algo também bastante invulgar.
> Parabéns aos Açorianos
> ...



Faço meus os parabéns que o André endereçou aos nossos colegas dos Açores...espero ver umas fotos do evento....


----------



## olheiro (30 Jan 2009 às 19:07)

Por  motivos profissionais pernoitei na Guarda de ontem para hoje.

A noite foi povoada por denso novoeiro alternado com a queda de chuva miudinha quase toda a noite.

Esta manhã pelas noves horas caía uma chuva moderada e a temperatura no meu carro marcava  +05º centígrados.

Desloquei-me até Aguiar da Beira, sem precipitação, de onde saí pelas 13 horas, sem chuva e com +09 centígrados....de passagem, de novo, pela Guarda,  não havia chuva e a temperatura era de +07 graus centígrados, seguindo-se uma viagem pela A23 em direcção a Lisboa sem precipitação até à Zona  de Abrantes....a partir daí apanhei chuva moderada até minha casa...em Santo Estêvão - Ribatejo Sul.

Neste momento ainda se mantém, a chuva com igual intensidade...

Registei, na passagem, que o Mondego transbordou das margens em alguns locais....

Registei que os cursos de água mais pequenos alagavam com frequência as margens....

Os habitantes das terras altas por onde passei, não acreditavam na queda de neve para hoje ao princípio da noite.

Fim de relatório.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jan 2009 às 19:56)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 16.0ºC

T.Minima: 10.8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jan 2009 às 21:10)

A máxima observada foi de *13,7 ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jan 2009 às 21:35)

Extremos do dia: (sem prejuízo de a mínima ainda cair qualquer coisa até À meia noite)
14.8ºC
9.7ºC

Presentemente: 10.0ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (30 Jan 2009 às 21:46)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.................................7.7º
T máx................................13.9º

H min.................................60%
H máx................................98%

Rajada máx de vento ...........31.3 Km/h

Precipitação........................22.2 mm

Pressão actual.....................1011 hPa


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 23:01)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Máxima:*13,7ºC*
Mínima:*9,3ºC*

Rajada máxima:*47,9km/h S*

Precipitação total:*12,6mm*


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

_Dia 30.Janeiro.2009_

A precipitação acumulada, em _Canidelo (Vila Nova de Gaia)_ foi de *30,0mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *8,6 ºC*
Tx: *13,7 ºC*

P. Acum.: *28,2 mm*


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

*Extremos de hoje:*

Máxima: 17.0ºC
mínima: 8.1ºC
actual: 8.2ºC

Precipitação: 9 mm


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

*Extremos do dia 30 de Janeiro em Odivelas:*

Tmin: 7,6ºC
Tmáx: 12,8ºC
Precipitação: 21,6mm


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2009 às 00:08)

Extremos de hoje:

7,0ºC / 10,1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2009 às 00:12)

Por aqui caíram 21 mm.

Tive uma mínima de 8.8ºC e máxima de 13.2ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 00:19)

Extremos de hoje:
T. min: 8.4ºC
T. máx:14.2ºC
Precipitação:13mm


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jan 2009 às 00:21)

*Extremos de Ontem:* (Apenas Alguns...)

*Temperatura Mínima:* 8,3ºC _(23:59)_
*Temperatura Máxima:* 13,9ºC _(06:07)_

*Vento Máximo:* 40,3 km/h de SE [135º] _(11:05)_

*Precipitação:* 26,6mm


_Dia marcado por Chuva Moderada, e Vento Moderado. Descida da Pressão, até ao final da tarde, altura em que começou a subir novamente._


----------



## actioman (31 Jan 2009 às 00:31)

Extremos do dia 30 de Janeiro, o penúltimo do mês :

Temperatura Máxima: 14,1ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 7,1ºC

Dia marcado pela acentuada descida da pressão atmosférica, às 9h, era de 1014hPa e ao final do dia de apenas 1006hPa. Isto devido à aproximação de uma superfície frontal atlântica com alguma actividade. Deixou precipitações moderadas a partir das 18h até ao final do dia.
O vento também se fez notar, mas sem destaque de maior.


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Jan 2009 às 08:03)

Bons dias.
Vai amanhecendo , vêem-se agora as nuvens com nitidez .






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

A temperatura actual é de 7,6º (a mínima do dia) , o vento de Noroeste parou e a pressão que vinha a subir desde ontem à tarde estagnou nos 1010.3 desde as 6 horas.Irá em breve começar nova abrupta descida.
Mas por ora , tudo tranquilo.
Quem diria, olhando para este tranquilo amanhecer que mais logo tudo será diferente?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2009 às 10:22)

Temperaturas do dia 30/1/09.

Dados 6.2/12.8ºc precipitação 9.5mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jan 2009 às 10:24)

Hoje a mínima foi de *7,8 ºC*.
Mais baixa do que nos últimos dias, mas ainda um pouco acima da média.


----------



## henriquesillva (31 Jan 2009 às 21:15)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.......................6.4º
T máx......................16.1º

H min.......................40%
H máx......................98%

Raj máx de vento.......21 Km/h

Precipitação..............10.6 mm

Pressão actual...........1005 hPa


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2009 às 21:49)

Ultimo post do mês, com os extremos do dia:
15.1ºC
7.9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Jan 2009 às 22:01)

Boa Noite

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.7ºC

T.Minima: 7.1ºC


----------



## João Soares (31 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

_Dia 31.Janeiro.09_

Precipitação: *10,0mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2009 às 00:09)

Por aqui mínima de 7.1ºC e máxima de 13.0ºC.

21 mm acumualdos e rajada máxima de 90.7 km/h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2009 às 00:10)

Temperaturas de hoje 

Dados 4.9/12.3ºc precipitação 10.5mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Fev 2009 às 00:15)

Extremos do último dia do mês:

Tm: *7,8 ºC*
Tx: *14,2 ºC*

P. Acum.: *28,6 mm*

Rajada máx.: *56,3 km/h*


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2009 às 00:16)

Extremos do dia: 

Temp Máx: 14,3ºC
Temp. Min. 8,2ºC

Precipitação acumulada: 8,7mm


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2009 às 00:23)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







_Dia marcado por Céu Muito Nublado/Encoberto até cerca das 18h, altura em que começou a Chover! Caíram 36mm em 6 horas! Uma média de 6mm/h! *Destaque para a queda de Pressão (19 hPa)*_!


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2009 às 00:59)

*Extremos do último dia do mês:
*
Tmin: 6,9ºC
Tmáx: 13,6ºC
Precipitação: 27,9mm*

* 1,7mm da «Dina» e 26,2mm da «Érica»


Foi um último dia do mês bem jeitoso.
Acordei às 6:04am com granizo a bater na janela.
Às 11:45 o sol brilhava e o vento era fraco.
Às 16:00 o céu já estava negro, o vento já se fazia sentir e trazia consigo alguns pingos.
E o dia terminou com vento muito forte, e chuva na horizontal. Cenário que se mantém!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Fev 2009 às 09:11)

Hoje, a mínima observada foi de *10,2 ºC*.
O rain rate atingiu o valor de *100,2 mm/h* pelas 8:18h.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2009 às 09:16)

Extremos 31 janeiro:
T-máx:14.7ºC
T.min:5.9ºC
Precipitação:13mm

Quem é que vai abrir o tópico Seguimento-Fevereiro 2009?


----------

